# Elite Night Credit on Vistana Stays



## dioxide45

Per the leaked new T&C of the merged SPG and MR programs. It looks like nights stayed at Vistana properties will start counting toward Elite Night credit. I wonder, will this extend to owner stays?

7.2 Vistana Signature Experiences
7.2.a  Vistana Signature Experiences Additional Information.

7.2.b     Vistana Participating Properties.  Due to the nature of Vistana properties, special conditions apply to their participation in the Loyalty Program as follows:

i.          *Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.*

ii.          Members will earn Points or Miles for all Qualifying Charges at Vistana properties.

iii.         Eligible Loyalty Program Members may also earn Points or Miles through Rewarding EventsSM when they book and hold qualifying Events at Vistana properties.

iii.         Members do not receive the following benefits (as defined in Section 4) at Vistana properties:  Complimentary Enhanced Room Upgrades, late checkout, Suite Night Awards, Guaranteed Room Type, 48-Hour Guaranteed Availability, or Your24.

iv.         Free Night Awards at Vistana properties must be booked at least one (1) day in advance of arrival.  Vistana properties either do not participate or do not fully participate in the “No Blackout Dates” benefit at this time.

https://pastebin.com/BKQxCSNC


----------



## controller1

dioxide45 said:


> Per the leaked new T&C of the merged SPG and MR programs. It looks like nights stayed at Vistana properties will start counting toward Elite Night credit. I wonder, will this extend to owner stays?
> 
> 7.2 Vistana Signature Experiences
> 7.2.a  Vistana Signature Experiences Additional Information.
> 
> 7.2.b     Vistana Participating Properties.  Due to the nature of Vistana properties, special conditions apply to their participation in the Loyalty Program as follows:
> 
> i.          *Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.*
> 
> ii.          Members will earn Points or Miles for all Qualifying Charges at Vistana properties.
> 
> iii.         Eligible Loyalty Program Members may also earn Points or Miles through Rewarding EventsSM when they book and hold qualifying Events at Vistana properties.
> 
> iii.         Members do not receive the following benefits (as defined in Section 4) at Vistana properties:  Complimentary Enhanced Room Upgrades, late checkout, Suite Night Awards, Guaranteed Room Type, 48-Hour Guaranteed Availability, or Your24.
> 
> iv.         Free Night Awards at Vistana properties must be booked at least one (1) day in advance of arrival.  Vistana properties either do not participate or do not fully participate in the “No Blackout Dates” benefit at this time.
> 
> https://pastebin.com/BKQxCSNC



When I read this I was concerned because the definition of "Qualifying Stay" discusses paying a "Qualifying Rate".  However, that same language (7.2.b.i.) is also in the section for MVC members and MVC members have been earning elite night credits for their stays.

I'm happy!!!!


----------



## cubigbird

When in August does this take effect??  I assume the 18th, the same date as the points merger???


----------



## taterhed

oh...this could affect the justification for the MR/SPG credit cards, right?  It would make things a bunch easier with an extra xx nights... from ownership stays

edited:  It would be very nice if all our timeshare stays counted as elite nites.......that would be 7 nites (14 for lock-off?) of extra credit.

sorry for the confusing first post.


----------



## dss

This would be a huge benefit add (at little/no cost to Marriott). Hopefully someone with an upcoming owner stay can confirm if this is indeed the case (and based on the IT woes of the past few days, I might not expect this work right away even if that is indeed their intent).


----------



## dioxide45

Seems to be official. From an email I received today from Vistana;

_For the first time ever, Owners will now earn credit on their ownership stays toward higher membership tiers in the new loyalty program (Platinum Elite, Lifetime, etc.)._


----------



## controller1

dioxide45 said:


> Seems to be official. From an email I received today from Vistana;
> 
> _For the first time ever, Owners will now earn credit on their ownership stays toward higher membership tiers in the new loyalty program (Platinum Elite, Lifetime, etc.)._



I just saw the same email.  Great news!


----------



## celica7101

What does this mean for resale owners?


----------



## dioxide45

celica7101 said:


> What does this mean for resale owners?


Nothing. Should get same benefit as direct purchases.


----------



## blondietink

Just read the email we received.  This is great news!  We usually stay 10 or 11 nights a couple of times per year.


----------



## dsmrp

celica7101 said:


> What does this mean for resale owners?





dioxide45 said:


> Nothing. Should get same benefit as direct purchases.



Dioxide did you mean to say that voluntary resale owners will not get the night credits?
That's how I interpreted the email because it began with "As a benefit of membership within the Vistana Signature Network (VSN).."
So my take is that mandatory resale owners who have to be in VSN with star options will get the nightly credits, as well as direct(developer) purchase owners.
But voluntary resale owners likely not 

Did anyone with just a voluntary resale unit get the email?

Even with the TS night credit stays and the 15 nights from the Starwood Amex,  DH or I would earn Gold Elite maybe half of the time.
But we get Gold Elite anyway by virtue of the TS purchase.
No way could we get 50 night credits a year, unless it was all additive to the Gold Elite ...wishful thinking!


----------



## dioxide45

dsmrp said:


> Dioxide did you mean to say that voluntary resale owners will not get the night credits?
> That's how I interpreted the email because it began with "As a benefit of membership within the Vistana Signature Network (VSN).."
> So my take is that mandatory resale owners who have to be in VSN with star options will get the nightly credits, as well as direct(developer) purchase owners.
> But voluntary resale owners likely not
> 
> Did anyone with just a voluntary resale unit get the email?
> 
> Even with the TS night credit stays and the 15 nights from the Starwood Amex,  DH or I would earn Gold Elite maybe half of the time.
> But we get Gold Elite anyway by virtue of the TS purchase.
> No way could we get 50 night credits a year, unless it was all additive to the Gold Elite ...wishful thinking!


We only own mandatory. However the first paragraph is the only part that mentions VSN. The actual bullet about elite night credit only reference "ownership stays". I suspect that should really apply to everyone. I also don't really see how they will be able to distinguish this at the reservation level. With Marriott, people often get credit for II exchanges by simply adding their MR number to the reservation, either ahead of time or at checkin. I suspect it will all work the same with Sheraton and Vistana Vacation Club properties.


----------



## dsmrp

Does 1 night in a 2 bdrm condo count the same as a night in a studio?


----------



## dioxide45

dsmrp said:


> Does 1 night in a 2 bdrm condo count the same as a night in a studio?


Yes


----------



## dsmrp

dioxide45 said:


> We only own mandatory. However only the first paragraph is the only part that mentions VSN. The actual bullet about elite night credit only reference "ownership stays". I suspect that should really apply to everyone. I also don't really see how they will be able to distinguish this at the reservation level. With Marriott, people often get credit for II exchanges by simply adding their MR number to the reservation, either ahead of time or at checkin. I suspect it will all work the same with Sheraton and Vistana Vacation Club properties.



But the resorts do distinguish now between the different types of reservations when making unit assignments.
They know who are the owners vs the star option exchanges vs the II/RCI exchanges vs cash hotel stays.
So maybe voluntary owners staying at their own home resort should get nightly credit. But if they exchange in external trading system, then they don't ??

I think Marriott has a different agreement-arrangement with II on exchanges than Vistana, for owners who are not in the DC.
Would be really nice to get nightly credit even when I put my units out for II exchange!


----------



## dioxide45

dsmrp said:


> But the resorts do distinguish now between the different types of reservations when making unit assignments.
> They know who are the owners vs the star option exchanges vs the II/RCI exchanges vs cash hotel stays.
> So maybe voluntary owners staying at their own home resort should get nightly credit. But if they exchange in external trading system, then they don't ??


Perhaps, but I am just going based off how MVC has done this for years. They haven't ever distinguished between ownership types or even exchange vs ownership stay. The properties will all be working off of the Marriott reservation system (if not now at least sometime in the future). So I expect it to work just the same.


----------



## mjm1

I agree, this is great news for those who own Vistana. I was always disappointed that SPG didn’t award stay nights for owners staying in Starwood/Vistana resorts. Add one for Marriott for applying a good policy for SPG members.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## alexadeparis

dioxide45 said:


> Yes


I would think nights are nights, regardless of heads on beds, I.e. unit size. So if you like to go during low season and/or smaller units to stretch points, so much the better.


----------



## celica7101

alexadeparis said:


> I would think nights are nights, regardless of heads on beds, I.e. unit size. So if you like to go during low season and/or smaller units to stretch points, so much the better.




Yes I was just thinking the same thing -- if you took a boatload of star options and then used them to get 4 weeks at a low-season resort (e.g. plantation around January) then you could get a lot of Marriott stay credit


----------



## Ken555

I'm at a resort this week and will check my account next week to see if my stay was counted correctly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed

This might actually make up for taking away the 'gold' benefits.


----------



## Julian926

taterhed said:


> oh...this could affect the justification for the MR/SPG credit cards, right?  It would make things a bunch easier with an extra xx nights... from ownership stays
> 
> edited:  It would be very nice if all our timeshare stays counted as elite nites.......that would be 7 nites (14 for lock-off?) of extra credit.
> 
> sorry for the confusing first post.



I do like the idea of combining the stays with something like the Marriott Premier Plus.   Might consider the card if I can stack the additional nights + Vistana stays.


----------



## dsmrp

Julian926 said:


> I do like the idea of combining the stays with something like the Marriott Premier Plus.   Might consider the card if I can stack the additional nights + Vistana stays.



I read the terms of the Premier credit card, and there's only one  15 nite credit from any of the Marriott or Starwood Spg credit cards. Too bad  they're not additive per card.


----------



## taterhed

Yes.... but 15 from the card plus timeshare stays
that makes the remaining nights much more doable.
Especially with locking-off


----------



## dsmrp

taterhed said:


> Yes.... but 15 from the card plus timeshare stays
> that makes the remaining nights much more doable.
> Especially with locking-off



Yes to get to Gold, but Platinum is still quite a stretch unless you have 2 lockoffs. DH and I don't do any business travel.  I think the old Marriott gold is the new Platinum.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

This sounds like a great benefit. Hope it applies to resale. I don't believe resale owners can transfer SO's to SPG points, but do resale owners get SPG/Marriott Gold? (FWIW get it already from our SPG card with 30k spend but curious minds would like to know!)


----------



## Helios

This sounds good to me, I am just afraid about the diluted benefits...When everybody wins nobody wins...


----------



## DavidnRobin

Just saw this thread...

This is great for us if true.
We use 42 nites in even years, and 55 nites in odd years.

Does this mean I can get to Platinum if I stay an additional 8 nites in even years?
Platinum status w/o having to get to 5*?
Really? I hope...


----------



## dioxide45

DavidnRobin said:


> Just saw this thread...
> 
> This is great for us if true.
> We use 42 nites in even years, and 55 nites in odd years.
> 
> Does this mean I can get to Platinum if I stay an additional 8 nites in even years?
> Platinum status w/o having to get to 5*?
> Really? I hope...


You will. In fact, if you pick up the Amex or Chase credit cards, you will get an additional 15 nights and could be closer to Platinum Premier. Just make sure when you check in that you give them your rewards number to attach to the reservation so you get proper credit.


----------



## Ken555

Helios said:


> This sounds good to me, I am just afraid about the diluted benefits...When everybody wins nobody wins...



This has always been a concern, but it doesn’t seem to have affected Marriott and they have had this policy for years.

On a related note, I checked my Marriott and Starwood lifetime night count and now that they will be combining them I will have lifetime gold...without even trying. Of course, this has zero practical implications for me since I am either Gold or Platinum based on the year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

So someone could pickup enough resale Mandatory VOIs for 50 nites and achieve Plat status.
That beats out getting there via the 5* route...
Or what am I missing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dss

Yes, that could/should work but my concern is that that Plat status has been devalued in the new program. Even beyond the new Platinum Premier (which feels much more like the old SPG Plat) Marriott has always been stingy with elite benefits, and has essentially had their hand forced to retain the SPG loyalists. While the have made certain concessions (under pressure in many cases), I still believe their gravitational pull to over promise and under deliver will surface sooner than later. So yes, technically you could earn cheap plat between 15 CC nights and a batch of "cheap" TS stays, I'm not sure it's worth that level of commitment.


----------



## dioxide45

DavidnRobin said:


> So someone could pickup enough resale Mandatory VOIs for 50 nites and achieve Plat status.
> That beats out getting there via the 5* route...
> Or what am I missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wouldn't even need mandatory VOIs. I suspect voluntary will work just the same.


----------



## NJDave

I received credit for stays at Marriott timeshares regardless of how I reserved the stay (i.e. I got credit when I traded in through Interval with a non-Marriott, using AC's, or using getaways).


----------



## Ken555

NJDave said:


> I received credit for stays at Marriott timeshares regardless of how I reserved the stay (i.e. I got credit when I traded in through Interval with a non-Marriott, using AC's, or using getaways).



As posted earlier, this is how Marriott has been for years. 

I agree with others that we should all expect the Marriott elite program to become more devalued over time with less benefits, etc. None should be surprised when this happens.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pacman777

It seems at this pace everyone and their mothers will all be Platinum every year.


----------



## controller1

DavidnRobin said:


> So someone could pickup enough resale Mandatory VOIs for 50 nites and achieve Plat status.
> That beats out getting there via the 5* route...
> Or what am I missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm still somewhat confused by this. Are resale VOIs members in the Vistana Signature Network?  

The email's first line states "As a benefit of membership within the Vistana Signature Network™ (VSN)" . . .  It's unclear whether all the new benefits are for all owners or only those within VSN.


----------



## dioxide45

controller1 said:


> I'm still somewhat confused by this. Are resale VOIs members in the Vistana Signature Network?
> 
> The email's first line states "As a benefit of membership within the Vistana Signature Network™ (VSN)" . . .  It's unclear whether all the new benefits are for all owners or only those within VSN.


I agree. I don't think any of the bullet points are only applicable to VSN members. Except perhaps about converting to reward points and then that would only apply to direct purchases. This being the first paragraph;

_As a benefit of membership within the Vistana Signature Network™ (VSN), Owners receive Elite status in the Starwood Preferred Guest® program and access to an award-winning global portfolio of hotels and resorts, unique experiences and rich redemption possibilities. _

It seems that the only part that applies to VSN members is Elite Status in SPG. Though, I also think that only 3*+ get any type of status? That status also doesn't transfer to resale owners, even if they own at mandatory properties.


----------



## controller1

dioxide45 said:


> I agree. I don't think any of the bullet points are only applicable to VSN members. Except perhaps about converting to reward points and then that would only apply to direct purchases. This being the first paragraph;
> 
> _As a benefit of membership within the Vistana Signature Network™ (VSN), Owners receive Elite status in the Starwood Preferred Guest® program and access to an award-winning global portfolio of hotels and resorts, unique experiences and rich redemption possibilities. _
> 
> It seems that the only part that applies to VSN members is Elite Status in SPG. Though, I also think that only 3*+ get any type of status? That status also doesn't transfer to resale owners, even if they own at mandatory properties.



With that said, what benefits is Vistana going to say one receives for buying enough from the developer to achieve 5-Star Elite? It just seems they are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Ken555

I don’t see how this is very different than what Marriott has offered for years. For years we have posted here that we wanted timeshare nights to count toward status and now we have it...and we are complaining? Not I!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

Ken555 said:


> I don’t see how this is very different than what Marriott has offered for years. For years we have posted here that we wanted timeshare nights to count toward status and now we have it...and we are complaining? Not I!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Not sure if that is directed at me, but I'm not complaining. You can check earlier posts about this subject in the Marriott forum and in another thread in this forum to see that I'm happy.

Also, the top two elite levels in MVC qualify for Marriott Platinum Premier.  Perhaps they could offer that to 5-Star Elite....


----------



## dioxide45

controller1 said:


> Not sure if that is directed at me, but I'm not complaining. You can check earlier posts about this subject in the Marriott forum and in another thread in this forum to see that I'm happy.
> 
> Also, the top two elite levels in MVC qualify for Marriott Platinum Premier.  Perhaps they could offer that to 5-Star Elite....


It does seem that the Vistana ownership levels are not inline with Marriott's DC ownership tiers. I am a Select owner with Marriott and that now gives me Platinum Elite membership in MR. That level of ownership with Marriott is nowhere close to a 5* level with Vistana that it takes to get Platinum SPG. If buying retail, one would only have to pay about $40,000 with Marriott to get Select DC status. I suspect it is much more expensive in Vistana if buying pure developer (no requalifying)? In reality, for MVC to line up better with Vistana, they should make 3 and 4* VSN members Platinum and 5* Platinum Premier. Maybe when MVC takes over ILG, they will do that? They could also knock MVC DC owners down, but I won't dare suggest that.


----------



## Helios

NJDave said:


> I received credit for stays at Marriott timeshares regardless of how I reserved the stay (i.e. I got credit when I traded in through Interval with a non-Marriott, using AC's, or using getaways).


I've gotten night credits from II exchanges.  You just need to stay at an MVC property and link the reservation to your MR number.


----------



## SkyBlueWaters

I hope it’s retroactive. I just left Westin Maui 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dioxide45

SkyBlueWaters said:


> I hope it’s retroactive. I just left Westin Maui 2 weeks ago.


I doubt it, you would have had to have had your new rewards number attached (likely your SPG number) and it would have had to have been after the 18th.


----------



## dss

Ken555 said:


> I'm at a resort this week and will check my account next week to see if my stay was counted correctly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ken555, just wondering if the nights did indeed post? Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45

I had a night stay at Sheraton Vistana Villages on Saturday night, problem is that I also had a one night stay at Marriott's Beach Place Towers on Sunday night. I can see where a night posted to my account. The problem is that Marriott account does not provide any way to track where your elite nights post from. I don't see any points posting from either property. Though I had no spending other than the parking fee at BPT and the HK fee at SVV. If I see another night post in the next couple of days, I will know that it worked!


----------



## Ken555

dss said:


> Ken555, just wondering if the nights did indeed post? Thanks!



Not yet. I combined my accounts and I expect I need to call. Not only do I not have the recent stay credits or points, they REDUCED my lifetime number of nights (it's only supposed to increase...). This merger is causing all sorts of headaches and frankly, I'm quite disappointed so far. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP

Checked out of WKORV on Aug 19th, and my YTD and LT totals on the Marriott web site appear to have jumped up by those 8 nights as of a few hours ago...

Can't say with 100% certainty, as the activity listing doesn't actually contain any recent stay details, just the nights and dollars spent totals keep updating.

I think my YTD count is now right (if I add in the 8 nights at WKORV), but my LT count is still wrong (they're saying I have 18 nights more than I think I should)


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Is it possible to combine your SPG/Marriott accounts with your spouse similar to HGVC system? If not, how does Vistana determine who gets the night credit if there are two owners on the deed?


----------



## jtp1947

The elite night credits go on the account number you give them at check in.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

If I understand you correctly, you cannot combine spousal accounts like HGVC/Hilton owners.

Also you can't do this in advance on the reservation but have to do this at check-in?

Also it sounds like you can change the recipient for the credit for each stay depending on which spouse would maximize it most?

Does this credit apply to resale owners?


----------



## teddyo333

CalGalTraveler said:


> If I understand you correctly, you cannot combine spousal accounts like HGVC/Hilton owners.
> 
> Also you can't do this in advance on the reservation but have to do this at check-in?
> 
> Also it sounds like you can change the recipient for the credit for each stay depending on which spouse would maximize it most?
> 
> Does this credit apply to resale owners?



This credit definitely applies to resale. I received create for the Marriott Sunset Pointe timeshare that I purchased resale.


----------



## mjm1

CalGalTraveler said:


> If I understand you correctly, you cannot combine spousal accounts like HGVC/Hilton owners.
> 
> Also you can't do this in advance on the reservation but have to do this at check-in?
> 
> Also it sounds like you can change the recipient for the credit for each stay depending on which spouse would maximize it most?
> 
> Does this credit apply to resale owners?



The elite night credits definitely work for resale owners. Also, your rewards number is on your ownership account, so it is automatically put on your timeshare stay. However, that isn’t true if you have a stay through II. You have to call in to have it added or you can do it at check in.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks. This is a nice benefit. I will call Vistana because I don't recall giving a rewards account number to our ownership account because we were resale.


----------



## ragdoll

mjm1 said:


> The elite night credits definitely work for resale owners. Also, your rewards number is on your ownership account, so it is automatically put on your timeshare stay. However, that isn’t true if you have a stay through II. You have to call in to have it added or you can do it at check in.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Where on the account is the rewards number? When I log into my account in vistana.com, there are no Rewards numbers or SPG numbers that I can see. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.


----------



## controller1

ragdoll said:


> Where on the account is the rewards number? When I log into my account in vistana.com, there are no Rewards numbers or SPG numbers that I can see. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.



Are you a VSN member?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I found it on the site but could not enter the number so just called it in to update for myself and my spouse because it was blank.  I don't remember how I got there though. Somewhere off the dashboard where it said SPG. Had to click around.


----------



## ragdoll

controller1 said:


> Are you a VSN member?



I think VSN is the Vistana Signature Network. Correct? I get so confused by all the acronyms: SVO, VSE, SPG, etc. I don't know if I am a member of VSN  or not. But I do own one developer week and one resale week, if that answers your question.


----------



## controller1

ragdoll said:


> I think VSN is the Vistana Signature Network. Correct? I get so confused by all the acronyms: SVO, VSE, SPG, etc. I don't know if I am a member of VSN  or not. But I do own one developer week and one resale week, if that answers your question.



You're a VSN member is you own a developer week. Let me look around the Vistana site and find the info for you. I remember it in our sales documentation but it's been a while since I saw it on the website.


----------



## ragdoll

controller1 said:


> You're a VSN member is you own a developer week. Let me look around the Vistana site and find the info for you. I remember it in our sales documentation but it's been a while since I saw it on the website.



Thank you. I would welcome that!


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Perhaps my acronyms are confused. Aren't you a VSN member if you own a mandatory resale as well?


----------



## controller1

CalGalTraveler said:


> Perhaps my acronyms are confused. Aren't you a VSN member if you own a mandatory resale as well?



Yes.


----------



## canesfan

When I signed in with my new number and looked at my account info you can see what is linked. Our Vistana and Facebook were linked to the account. It pulled the information from our old SPG account.
I’m a little upset that we do 90% of our timeshare travel in the first half of the year so we won’t earn any stays on them for ‘18.  We would’ve easily got 50 nights this year. They are all marked in there as hotel stays but not credited into the total, the Marriott property via II was though, in May.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

canesfan said:


> I’m a little upset that we do 90% of our timeshare travel in the first half of the year so we won’t earn any stays on them for ‘18.  We would’ve easily got 50 nights this year. They are all marked in there as hotel stays but not credited into the total, the Marriott property via II was though, in May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was curious about this - we already had 24 nites in stays.  But, the site appears to list usage for a Calendar year (stays in 2018...).  This would mean we wouldn’t have enough to even stay at Gold if they only use stays from 8/18 onward for the Calendar year.  Next year we may get to Plat.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

DavidnRobin said:


> I was curious about this - we already had 24 nites in stays.  But, the site appears to list usage for a Calendar year (stays in 2018...).  This would mean we wouldn’t have enough to even stay at Gold if they only use stays from 8/18 onward for the Calendar year.  Next year we may get to Plat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



David, have you merged your accounts yet? I waited a few days after and it’s still giving the disclaimer about not everything not being there. My WLR reservation for November isn’t showing but my 2019 reservations are. All my preferences are gone. 

If they counted prior merge 2018 timeshare stays, I would have 40 nights year to date. They have me at 12. With the WLR stay another 14 nights. I don’t split my 2 bedrooms every year plus not being able to do WSJ I had to use those options differently. Some years I’d reach it others I won’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

canesfan said:


> David, have you merged your accounts yet? I waited a few days after and it’s still giving the disclaimer about not everything not being there. My WLR reservation for November isn’t showing but my 2019 reservations are. All my preferences are gone.
> 
> If they counted prior merge 2018 timeshare stays, I would have 40 nights year to date. They have me at 12. With the WLR stay another 14 nights. I don’t split my 2 bedrooms every year plus not being able to do WSJ I had to use those options differently. Some years I’d reach it others I won’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I did merge my accounts and everything is fine.  My reservations show thru early next year.  My June 2019 WSJ do not show although I have confirmed them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

Update: 

1. I merged my accounts a week or so ago. 
2. My lifetime nights has been reduced by 14, as compared to the numbers pre-merger on both Marriott and SPG sites. The Marriott rep had no resolution for this issue, and when I suggested I would check back in a month she agreed. She did add the info to my account but was quite clear no one was going to do anything about this right now because “they” are working on fixing the data. I’m okay with this, and will check back in a month. 
3. I was unable to validate my phone number at the new site because it claimed I did not enter the country code, yet it was there already. When I tried to update it, it wouldn’t take it. The Marriott rep said it wasn’t there and she did it, and she didn’t believe me. Yup, another bug, but even though I requested she submit it I doubt that was done.
4. My recent WDW stay has not been credited. When I called, I spoke with three reps before learning the following:

- Marriott reps still do not have access to the SPG system, and vice versa
- Both legacy systems are being retired in favor of a new system
- Both Marriott reps I spoke with were surly, rude, and unwelcome. 
- The SPG rep was courteous, helpful, friendly and sad as she explained she was leaving SPG (with much detail about the new corporate tracking policy that makes me wonder how friendly Marriott is toward their staff).
- I emailed my folios to an email which I was told will be monitored and reviewed, though it may take 10 business days (WDW sent me two, one for each side of the lock off, which means I can’t submit the stay credit online as that’s limited to just one and they now specifically request you call if you have more than one, unless pre-merger).

My advice is to make sure you receive your folios via email and keep them until at least your stay has been properly credited.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

Ken555 said:


> Update:
> 
> 1. I merged my accounts a week or so ago.
> 2. My lifetime nights has been reduced by 14, as compared to the numbers pre-merger on both Marriott and SPG sites. The Marriott rep had no resolution for this issue, and when I suggested I would check back in a month she agreed. She did add the info to my account but was quite clear no one was going to do anything about this right now because “they” are working on fixing the data. I’m okay with this, and will check back in a month.
> 3. I was unable to validate my phone number at the new site because it claimed I did not enter the country code, yet it was there already. When I tried to update it, it wouldn’t take it. The Marriott rep said it wasn’t there and she did it, and she didn’t believe me. Yup, another bug, but even though I requested she submit it I doubt that was done.
> 4. My recent WDW stay has not been credited. When I called, I spoke with three reps before learning the following:
> 
> - Marriott reps still do not have access to the SPG system, and vice versa
> - Both legacy systems are being retired in favor of a new system
> - Both Marriott reps I spoke with were surly, rude, and unwelcome.
> - The SPG rep was courteous, helpful, friendly and sad as she explained she was leaving SPG (with much detail about the new corporate tracking policy that makes me wonder how friendly Marriott is toward their staff).
> - I emailed my folios to an email which I was told will be monitored and reviewed, though it may take 10 business days (WDW sent me two, one for each side of the lock off, which means I can’t submit the stay credit online as that’s limited to just one and they now specifically request you call if you have more than one, unless pre-merger).
> 
> My advice is to make sure you receive your folios via email and keep them until at least your stay has been properly credited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Was your YTD SPG stays also equal to 14?

A known problem that was just corrected was the SPG Lifetime nights had been inflated by including 2x the SPG YTD nights.


----------



## Ken555

controller1 said:


> Was your YTD SPG stays also equal to 14?



No


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtp1947

@Ken555; I had the same problem while attempting to validate my phone number.


----------



## blondietink

Question here.  Where exactly do you find the lifetime nights?  All I see on my account is nights this year with a message on what I need to get to Platinum Elite next year.


----------



## controller1

blondietink said:


> Question here.  Where exactly do you find the lifetime nights?  All I see on my account is nights this year with a message on what I need to get to Platinum Elite next year.



To the right of your nights click the icon "Account Activity".  On the next page, under the number of Nights Earned click "DETAILS". It will bring up a box showing your lifetime nights.


----------



## blondietink

controller1 said:


> To the right of your nights click the icon "Account Activity".  On the next page, under the number of Nights Earned click "DETAILS". It will bring up a box showing your lifetime nights.



OK thanks, so I did that for both my SPG account and my Marriott account, which I have not yet combined (Scared that something will go wrong, lol).  My SPG account says I have 41 lifetime nights and my Marriott account says I have 51 lifetime nights.  So, if I do become brave and combine the accounts giving me a total combined of 92 lifetime nights, I assume that would make me Platinum Elite?  Yes, no, maybe?  I am somewhat confused as to yearly stays and qualifying for Elite status and lifetime nights and what they qualify for.


----------



## controller1

blondietink said:


> OK thanks, so I did that for both my SPG account and my Marriott account, which I have not yet combined (Scared that something will go wrong, lol).  My SPG account says I have 41 lifetime nights and my Marriott account says I have 51 lifetime nights.  So, if I do become brave and combine the accounts giving me a total combined of 92 lifetime nights, I assume that would make me Platinum Elite?  Yes, no, maybe?  I am somewhat confused as to yearly stays and qualifying for Elite status and lifetime nights and what they qualify for.



No, Lifetime Nights only count for lifetime elite status. 92 Lifetime Nights does not provide any lifetime status as the minimum is Lifetime Silver Elite and that requires 250 Lifetime Nights.

Your annual or year-to-date nights provide annual status.  If your combined current year nights equal 92, then you are Platinum Premier Elite since you have greater than 75 nights.


----------



## blondietink

controller1 said:


> No, Lifetime Nights only count for lifetime elite status. 92 Lifetime Nights does not provide any lifetime status as the minimum is Lifetime Silver Elite and that requires 250 Lifetime Nights.
> 
> Your annual or year-to-date nights provide annual status.  If your combined current year nights equal 92, then you are Platinum Premier Elite since you have greater than 75 nights.



Thanks, that explanation makes it much clearer for me.  Now, the next question is that we have always been granted Gold Elite status for the hotel side yearly because of our Vistana ownerships.  Does anybody know if this will continue?


----------



## YYJMSP

blondietink said:


> Thanks, that explanation makes it much clearer for me.  Now, the next question is that we have always been granted Gold Elite status for the hotel side yearly because of our Vistana ownerships.  Does anybody know if this will continue?



If you were given Gold, you will still have Gold.  if you were given Platinum, you will still have Platinum.

however, the benefits at each level are changing -- see https://www.vistana.com/news-faq#faq201804


----------



## dioxide45

I still have not received credit for our Sheraton Vistana Villages stay. It has been just over ten days. Our night at Marriott's BeachPlace Towers has posted and it was the night after our stay at SVV. I kept a copy of our folio and will be submitting a missing stay request in the next day or so. Will keep the thread updated on what transpires.


----------



## NJDave

Has anyone received credit for a stay at Atlantis Harborside?  It's been 2 weeks since our stay ended but no credit has posted.


----------



## blondietink

Has anybody that has stayed at any Vistana Resort since the merge received credit? We will be at the Vistana Villages next month.  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## dioxide45

blondietink said:


> Has anybody that has stayed at any Vistana Resort since the merge received credit? We will be at the Vistana Villages next month.  Inquiring minds want to know.


Still waiting for credit from a one night stay there on the first of September. I even submitted a missing stay request, nothing!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

blondietink said:


> Has anybody that has stayed at any Vistana Resort since the merge received credit? We will be at the Vistana Villages next month.  Inquiring minds want to know.


We did for 1 week at lagunamar although we reserved 3 weeks. We are 1 day short of platinum so plan a Marriott stay soon


----------



## Robotpedlr

ragdoll said:


> Where on the account is the rewards number? When I log into my account in vistana.com, there are no Rewards numbers or SPG numbers that I can see. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.



Did anyone find where on the Vistana site we can see or edit our SPG/Marriott number?


----------



## controller1

Robotpedlr said:


> Did anyone find where on the Vistana site we can see or edit our SPG/Marriott number?



The only place I see it is when you convert Staroptions to Points. However, when the number is shown the transaction has already become final.

I quick phone call to Owner Services should solve the problem of what number is attached to the account.


----------



## Robotpedlr

controller1 said:


> The only place I see it is when you convert Staroptions to Points. However, when the number is shown the transaction has already become final.
> 
> I quick phone call to Owner Services should solve the problem of what number is attached to the account.



I called Vistana and they said since I bought resale (Mandatory - Kierland) that there is no reason to have my Marriott/SPG number attached to my account since I cannot transfer to Starpoints (which I know), but I asked about getting Elite night credits for stays and he didnt know anything about it... so no luck.


----------



## Ken555

Robotpedlr said:


> I called Vistana and they said since I bought resale (Mandatory - Kierland) that there is no reason to have my Marriott/SPG number attached to my account since I cannot transfer to Starpoints (which I know), but I asked about getting Elite night credits for stays and he didnt know anything about it... so no luck.



Simply add it to your account during check in at the resort. I’ve done that for years. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

Ken555 said:


> Simply add it to your account during check in at the resort. I’ve done that for years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Yes, this!


----------



## DavidnRobin

Our 1st week at WKORV showed up as a 7 nite stay.  It took about 10 days to show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> Simply add it to your account during check in at the resort. I’ve done that for years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It didn't work for me on our last stay at SVV.


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> It didn't work for me on our last stay at SVV.



When was your stay? If before the recent integration, then i suspect it was an error on the part of the checkin staff. I’ve had that happen on occasion. And, up until a few years ago they credited the wrong person who shares my name. I still carry a SPG card and physically give it to them to add the number and it used to be rather common for them to say it was different than the number they had on file for me. Now that we have new numbers and no cards, I’ll have to ask them to double check.

FWIW, I’m still waiting on credit for my WDW stay last month. Disappointed with Marriott in every way right now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tlpnet

Robotpedlr said:


> Did anyone find where on the Vistana site we can see or edit our SPG/Marriott number?



When logged in, go to https://owner.vistana.com/accountinfo/account_balances.jsp.  It lists the “SPG” number they have on file for you.

-tim


----------



## blondietink

At this point, I am wondering which number to actually give at check-in.  Our Marriott number?  Our Vistana number?  Should I just actually combine the two and only have one number?  I am leaning toward the Marriott number since after January the Vistana numbers will go away, is that right?


----------



## controller1

blondietink said:


> At this point, I am wondering which number to actually give at check-in.  Our Marriott number?  Our Vistana number?  Should I just actually combine the two and only have one number?  I am leaning toward the Marriott number since after January the Vistana numbers will go away, is that right?



I assume you mean SPG number as there is no Vistana number.


----------



## YYJMSP

tlpnet said:


> When logged in, go to https://owner.vistana.com/accountinfo/account_balances.jsp.  It lists the “SPG” number they have on file for you.
> 
> -tim



hmm, gonna have to call in, as the number shown on that screen does not match my old SPG number or post-merge MR number.  I did get credit for my Aug WKORV stay.


----------



## controller1

YYJMSP said:


> hmm, gonna have to call in, as the number shown on that screen does not match my old SPG number or post-merge MR number.  I did get credit for my Aug WKORV stay.



In all likelihood it is your new SPG number.  That is what is showing for me even though I've merged my accounts and am using my Marriott number.


----------



## Robotpedlr

tlpnet said:


> When logged in, go to https://owner.vistana.com/accountinfo/account_balances.jsp.  It lists the “SPG” number they have on file for you.
> 
> -tim


Thanks Tim.  Checked there and its blank.  I will call one more time to try my luck with another operator, if not will just give my number at checkin as others have noted.


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> When was your stay? If before the recent integration, then i suspect it was an error on the part of the checkin staff. I’ve had that happen on occasion. And, up until a few years ago they credited the wrong person who shares my name. I still carry a SPG card and physically give it to them to add the number and it used to be rather common for them to say it was different than the number they had on file for me. Now that we have new numbers and no cards, I’ll have to ask them to double check.
> 
> FWIW, I’m still waiting on credit for my WDW stay last month. Disappointed with Marriott in every way right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Out stays ended September 2nd and a second stay ending September 11th. I didn't confirm that my Rewards number was attached to the second stay since we arrived at midnight and left at 4:30am. Their computers were down when we checked out so I didn't get a copy of the folio, but I did call the other day and had them email me one. I know my MR number was on my first stay because I asked the check in agent to confirm and she indicated that it was already attached. I have no idea how. I haven't received credit for either stay. I opened a missing stay request for the first one over a week ago and never heard back. Just opened the missing stay request for the second one yesterday. Oddly I also opened a missing stay request for our Aruba Surf Club stay yesterday and I heard back in less than a day that they couldn't find the reservation and I needed to provide the confirmation number. I know the issue is that they were looking at the Aruba Ocean Club when we stayed at the Surf Club.

There is no issue with my name being confused with someone else staying at the same resort or perhaps even another Marriott anywhere in the world. My last name is just about as close to a confirmation number as one would ever see. No one else in this country has the same last name except for my wife.


----------



## Henry M.

I checked at the link above and the number listed was the new number SPG assigned me. However, I have already merged my SPG and Marriott accounts and kept the Marriott number. I clicked on the Online Chat button at the Vistana site, and the rep was able to change it for me. It showed the Marriott number almost immediately after the rep changed it and I refreshed the page.

I also want the Marriott Platinum benefits from being 5* Elite to go to my wife now, instead of me, since I have lifetime plat through hotel stays with the combined accounts. My wife is on all the deeds. I had to write a paper letter, with both of our signatures, scan it, and e-mail it to ownerres@vistana.com. The change was approved, but Vistana is saying the Marriott system has an issue and can't finish the process on that end. They will let me know when it is done, but don't have an outlook for a date.


----------



## Robotpedlr

tlpnet said:


> When logged in, go to https://owner.vistana.com/accountinfo/account_balances.jsp.  It lists the “SPG” number they have on file for you.
> 
> -tim



Just a quick follow up.  I called again and asked this second agent to add my marriott number and it now shows on that screen.


----------



## Gordgeous

Is anyone aware of how the Marriott/SPG elite qualification credits work for rentals?  

Would the elite credit revert back to the owner if added to the reservation in advance?  Or would the renter be able to add their name at check-in for the credit?  Or would this benefit be lost all together in the case of a rental?


----------



## m61376

Is there a way to add a II exchange for the Westin Lagunamar to my Marriott account online? I've already merged my accounts, but when I look up the stay using the II reservation number it can't find it.


----------



## dioxide45

m61376 said:


> Is there a way to add a II exchange for the Westin Lagunamar to my Marriott account online? I've already merged my accounts, but when I look up the stay using the II reservation number it can't find it.


Not that I am aware of. The problem with Vistana confirmations or exchanges is that they don't include the Marriott confirmation number.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Our 1st week at WKORV showed up as a 7 nite stay.  It took about 10 days to show.



Spoke too soon.  The 7-nite stay credited to my account was for our 2nd week that was a SO stay.
Our 1st week was not credited - this was a HomeResort stay.

I called and tried to get the 1st week credited - we shall see...
The nice woman on phone seemed to have issues adding it.


----------



## YYJMSP

DavidnRobin said:


> Spoke too soon.  The 7-nite stay credited to my account was for our 2nd week that was a SO stay.
> Our 1st week was not credited - this was a HomeResort stay.
> 
> I called and tried to get the 1st week credited - we shall see...
> The nice woman on phone seemed to have issues adding it.



We had back-to-back Home Resort and SO stays at WKORV in Aug (both check-outs post merger date), and they all posted fine.


----------



## DavidnRobin

YYJMSP said:


> We had back-to-back Home Resort and SO stays at WKORV in Aug (both check-outs post merger date), and they all posted fine.



Mine did not, and they had exact same SPG account number associated with the stays.
I was told to send folio to research@starwoodhotels.com
They seem to have a large backlog and response email said it could take more than 10 business days to respond.


----------



## dioxide45

DavidnRobin said:


> Spoke too soon.  The 7-nite stay credited to my account was for our 2nd week that was a SO stay.
> Our 1st week was not credited - this was a HomeResort stay.
> 
> I called and tried to get the 1st week credited - we shall see...
> The nice woman on phone seemed to have issues adding it.


You can open a missing stay request online. Easier than a phone call.


----------



## DavidnRobin

dioxide45 said:


> You can open a missing stay request online. Easier than a phone call.



Thanks.
That must be on their website - I couldn’t find on App.  
I sent my folios to them - I am in no hurry. It was just that my 2nd stay showed up so quickly, and they had my number from first stay (which didn’t show up).
It will be interesting to see how quickly this gets resolved.


----------



## DavidnRobin

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks.
> That must be on their website - I couldn’t find on App.
> I sent my folios to them - I am in no hurry. It was just that my 2nd stay showed up so quickly, and they had my number from first stay (which didn’t show up).
> It will be interesting to see how quickly this gets resolved.



My 7-nite stay credit showed up for our 1st week (HomeResort) stay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimwu921

Gordgeous said:


> Is anyone aware of how the Marriott/SPG elite qualification credits work for rentals?
> 
> Would the elite credit revert back to the owner if added to the reservation in advance?  Or would the renter be able to add their name at check-in for the credit?  Or would this benefit be lost all together in the case of a rental?



I am curious about this too. I guess if the reservation still shows up in the account and you will get credits?


----------



## m61376

dioxide45 said:


> Not that I am aware of. The problem with Vistana confirmations or exchanges is that they don't include the Marriott confirmation number.


so giving them the MR number at check=in is the way to get credit I'm assuming? Or something else?


----------



## dioxide45

m61376 said:


> so giving them the MR number at check=in is the way to get credit I'm assuming? Or something else?


Yes, that gives you the best chance, but no guaranty. I had to request a missing stay for a Vistana Villages stay last month and finally got credit for one of them, but they never posted the other. Have to email them again. Customer service is the pits.


----------



## NJDave

I am staying at a Vistana timeshare for a week and a Marriott hotel for one night during that same week.  Should I get credit for both stays (Vistana and Marriott).  I know that if you book multiple rooms at the same hotel, you don't get credits for two nights.  I was wondering if I would get credit when its two different hotels.  Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## dioxide45

NJDave said:


> I am staying at a Vistana timeshare for a week and a Marriott hotel for one night during that same week.  Should I get credit for both stays (Vistana and Marriott).  I know that if you book multiple rooms at the same hotel, you don't get credits for two nights.  I was wondering if I would get credit when its two different hotels.  Anyone have experience with this?


Based on the rules, you shouldn't, but then you might just get eight nights credit. If you don't get the one night, then you can't really complain.


----------



## Negma

My 11 night stay at WKORVN showed up today, 2 days after getting home.


----------



## NJDave

NJDave said:


> Has anyone received credit for a stay at Atlantis Harborside?  It's been 2 weeks since our stay ended but no credit has posted.



I finally called Vistana to find out about Harborside stays.  I was told that since Harborside is not affiliated with Sheraton, I would not receive credits.  This is consistent with credit card charges.  SPG charges at Harborside did not qualify for the bonus Sheraton points for any of our four times staying there.  The rep said there are three such resorts.  Another one was Vistana Beach Club but she could remember the last one.


----------



## dioxide45

NJDave said:


> I finally called Vistana to find out about Harborside stays.  I was told that since Harborside is not affiliated with Sheraton, I would not receive credits.  This is consistent with credit card charges.  SPG charges at Harborside did not qualify for the bonus Sheraton points for any of our four times staying there.  The rep said there are three such resorts.  Another one was Vistana Beach Club but she could remember the last one.


Perhaps it was Lakeside Terrace, but didn't it recently get the Sheraton brand attached?


----------



## blondietink

How long should I have to wait to see Elite night credits for our SVV stay?  We checked out on Sunday Oct. 28th and nothing is showing up yet.


----------



## YYJMSP

blondietink said:


> How long should I have to wait to see Elite night credits for our SVV stay?  We checked out on Sunday Oct. 28th and nothing is showing up yet.



i think you are supposed to allow 10 days before they will look into missing stays


----------



## DavidnRobin

Stayed at JW Marriott (Essex a House) in NYC last week for 5 nites on SPs converted to MRPs.
Nites showed in 3 days to my SPG and Marriott accounts.
Now at 19 days since early Sept.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

blondietink said:


> How long should I have to wait to see Elite night credits for our SVV stay?  We checked out on Sunday Oct. 28th and nothing is showing up yet.


I had to open missing stay requests for two SVV stays from September. We also checked out of SVV on the 23rd and our nights haven't posted yet. I will have to open another missing stay request. So far SVV is batting .000 for posting our stays.


----------



## blondietink

Ok thanks. I will wait 10 days and then request if they are still missing.

Seems like they missed the memo that they are now part of Marriott since they tried to offer us Starpoints for an Owner' Update.


----------



## Naniac

I made a Lakeside Terrace home resort reservation a few days ago and was surprised (and pleased) to find the reservation showing in my Marriott app. The stay isn’t until next summer, but as it’s showing up as a reservation in my app, I’m hoping I will get the elite night credits.


----------



## YYJMSP

blondietink said:


> Ok thanks. I will wait 10 days and then request if they are still missing.
> 
> Seems like they missed the memo that they are now part of Marriott since they tried to offer us Starpoints for an Owner' Update.



I find a lot of the printed materials and signs still refer to SPG and Starpoints.  unfortunately, I've found post merger that the bonus points number stays the same but you are getting new points currency instead, so basically only 33% of the expected value...


----------



## CalGalTraveler

DavidnRobin said:


> Stayed at JW Marriott (Essex a House) in NYC last week for 5 nites on SPs converted to MRPs.
> Nites showed in 3 days to my SPG and Marriott accounts.
> Now at 19 days since early Sept.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Small world! We were also in NYC last week staying at our Hilton West 57 timeshare which is one block behind the Essex House. Below is a view of Central Park from our room with the Essex House just on the left.  Essex House must have nice views of the park and city.


----------



## dss

Seriously? They are still offering the legacy SPG amount for Owners Update? That makes zero sense.


----------



## Pedro

I went to the owners update at SVR for 20,000 MR points.  The points posted a couple of days after checking out, but I haven’t received any Elite night credits even though the stay was 10 days ago.  I haven’t bothered calling for the night credits, since I don’t really need them this year. However, I wonder how it will work in the future.  I have a stay at WMH next week and we’ll see if the elite nights post or not.


----------



## dioxide45

Pedro said:


> I went to the owners update at SVR for 20,000 MR points.  The points posted a couple of days after checking out, but I haven’t received any Elite night credits even though the stay was 10 days ago.  I haven’t bothered calling for the night credits, since I don’t really need them this year. However, I wonder how it will work in the future.  I have a stay at WMH next week and we’ll see if the elite nights post or not.


You don't need to call to get the credit. Just open a missing stay request online.


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> You don't need to call to get the credit. Just open a missing stay request online.



Update from my post a month or two ago... I still haven’t received my credits. I sent an email, spoke with SPG, nothing. How many calls must I make for them to honor what they should? Amazing...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink

Had to open a missing stay request online today for our SVV stay earlier this month.


----------



## vistana101

Anyone know if explorer stays are eligible for elite night credit? Or stays with owner discount?


----------



## DavidnRobin

vistana101 said:


> Anyone know if explorer stays are eligible for elite night credit? Or stays with owner discount?



I did not get credit for Nanea promo stay (and was told I would not) - I would assume an EP stay would not get stay credits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5333grand

vistana101 said:


> Anyone know if explorer stays are eligible for elite night credit? Or stays with owner discount?



just stayed 14 nights in Maui and got credit for all 14 nights
posted 2 days after I checked out


----------



## blondietink

How long are we supposed to wait after filling out and submitting the missing stay form?


----------



## YYJMSP

blondietink said:


> How long are we supposed to wait after filling out and submitting the missing stay form?



rumour has it that it can take many weeks for them to process requests...

if you have PPE/Amb status, it's way quicker to get them to fix it for you (couple of days) instead of going through the online form


----------



## controller1

5333grand said:


> just stayed 14 nights in Maui and got credit for all 14 nights
> posted 2 days after I checked out



You had an Explorer Package with 14 nights??????


----------



## dioxide45

blondietink said:


> How long are we supposed to wait after filling out and submitting the missing stay form?


They seem to be extremely slow with SPG properties. Perhaps those are routed to a different group for processing? For some September SVV stays, I submitted a missing stay request for SPG, then after a week I also submitted one for a Marriott property. I got a reply the next day on the Marriott property, but still hadn't heard anything regarding the SVV stay. I replied to the email about the Marriott stay and gave them my tracking numbers and they took care of it. About a week later I received an actual email about the SVV stays saying that they saw the stays had been posted. So they definitely are slow for stays at what were SPG properties.


----------



## controller1

dioxide45 said:


> They seem to be extremely slow with SPG properties. Perhaps those are routed to a different group for processing? For some September SVV stays, I submitted a missing stay request for SPG, then after a week I also submitted one for a Marriott property. I got a reply the next day on the Marriott property, but still hadn't heard anything regarding the SVV stay. I replied to the email about the Marriott stay and gave them my tracking numbers and they took care of it. About a week later I received an actual email about the SVV stays saying that they saw the stays had been posted. So they definitely are slow for stays at what were SPG properties.



Since Vistana stays have not been eligible for night credits prior to August 18, it's probably slow because it's a new process and who knows if the Vistana properties have converted their systems to the Marriott systems.


----------



## blondietink

controller1 said:


> Since Vistana stays have not been eligible for night credits prior to August 18, it's probably slow because it's a new process and who knows if the Vistana properties have converted their systems to the Marriott systems.



LOL, at SVV they are still calling the points "Starpoints" and have no idea that there is such a thing as Marriott.


----------



## Ken555

Over two months since I submitted a request for credit and this is all I received tonight from them. And they still haven’t credited the nights nor fixed my accounts (they actually lowered my total as compared to the SPG and Marriott numbers pre merger).

So...they don’t want to credit me any points for meals or other fees paid at the resort. Since when?



> Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding your recent stay at the Westin Desert Willow Villas. We hope you enjoyed your visit with us.
> 
> We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. We apologize we are unable to post this stay to your account as your hotel bill does not show any eligible charges. As a Marriott Rewards member, each time you stay at a participating hotel you may earn points or frequent flyer credit and personal Elite nights based on the eligible charges shown on the final itemized hotel bill in your name.
> 
> Please note that any charges paid through a third party (such as a travel agency or wholesale group) or billed out through a group master account are not eligible for credit.
> 
> This information is visible on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions.
> 
> https://marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding. If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at:
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> Over two months since I submitted a request for credit and this is all I received tonight from them. And they still haven’t credited the nights nor fixed my accounts (they actually lowered my total as compared to the SPG and Marriott numbers pre merger).
> 
> So...they don’t want to credit me any points for meals or other fees paid at the resort. Since when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Was this an SO or home resort stay? Or was it an Explorer Package?


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> Was this an SO or home resort stay? Or was it an Explorer Package?



SO. But it shouldn’t matter if it’s SO or Home. I don’t do Explorers (you won’t find me in the sales offices!).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

Ken555 said:


> SO. But it shouldn’t matter if it’s SO or Home. I don’t do Explorers (you won’t find me in the sales offices!).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You should get the credit, for the nights at least. Meals should count also as I don't think they have an outside vendor managing those?


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> You should get the credit, for the nights at least. Meals should count also as I don't think they have an outside vendor managing those?



Yes, exactly. I’m just getting frustrated by this failure of a merger.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

My stay from WLR was credited to my nights total. I can’t see the impact on my points though as it isn’t listed in my activity. Small steps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP

i had a home resort stay at WKORV and it posted nights and points after 10 days, followed by a SO stay and it posted nights and points after 11 stays.  I see them in my MR activity list about 50 transactions back showing nights, base and elite points.

both stays were finished in Aug just after the program merge happened on the 18th


----------



## ocdb8r

I wouldn't read to far into any specific circumstances for at least another 6 months.  Based on my experience over the past 2 months, the systems are an inconsistent mess.  I have had stays at Marriott's, Vistana Timeshares and regular hotels and everything is posting (or not posting) on a completely random timeline.  I had two 1 night stays 7 days a part booked at the same exact airport hotel, booked on the same day.  One posted within 72 hours of checking out, another required 2 missing stay reports and over 6 weeks to post.  My suggestion while the integration continues:

1) Ensure your SPG/Marriott number is in your "My Vistana" profile; this will usually attach it to any reservation made via Vistana and upcoming stays should then show up in your Marriott profile.
2) Add/Confirm your SPG/Marriott number at check-in.
3) Reconfirm your SPG/Marriott number at check-out and get a hard copy of your bill; suggest immediately taking a picture of it.
4) Report missing stays precisely 10 business days after check-out (which will require submitting a copy of your bill).

In addition, you can attempt to add your SPG/Marriott number to reservations ahead of your stay over the phone directly with the timeshare for those that don't appear in your Marriott profile.  However, in my experience this can be an exercise in frustration right now as each timeshare seems to have varying levels of understanding of the system.  Some are able to do this, some say they can't do it until check-in and some say it can't be done at all.


----------



## vistana101

5333grand said:


> just stayed 14 nights in Maui and got credit for all 14 nights
> posted 2 days after I checked out



Was this an explorer package?


----------



## bajohnsons

vistana101 said:


> Anyone know if explorer stays are eligible for elite night credit? Or stays with owner discount?



I just received elite night credit for a Lagunamar stay. The nights posted in 3 days. I made sure at check-in that they had my correct MR number as the new number isn't attached to these reservations when made (or so I was told._


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We had 3 weeks this summer at Lagunamar and only 7 nights posted. One was an accommodation certificate and the other 2 were interval . I am assuming interval would count but not the certificate? Does anyone know?


----------



## dioxide45

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We had 3 weeks this summer at Lagunamar and only 7 nights posted. One was an accommodation certificate and the other 2 were interval . I am assuming interval would count but not the certificate? Does anyone know?


When was your stay, was it before the merger of the SPG and Marriott Reward programs? WHen you say accomodation certificate, is that also through interval? If so, all would be considered interval and should count. However, if some of your nights or stays were before the cutover, you won't get credit for those stays.


----------



## vistana101

bajohnsons said:


> I just received elite night credit for a Lagunamar stay. The nights posted in 3 days. I made sure at check-in that they had my correct MR number as the new number isn't attached to these reservations when made (or so I was told._



This was an explorer package?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

dioxide45 said:


> When was your stay, was it before the merger of the SPG and Marriott Reward programs? WHen you say accomodation certificate, is that also through interval? If so, all would be considered interval and should count. However, if some of your nights or stays were before the cutover, you won't get credit for those stays.


All stays were in Aug and I believe the merger was July 23 but I could be off. Accommodation certificates were through interval from my Vistana site. The exchange was from my Hyatt week. 2 of our stays were the same week, we were treating our friends so maybe you dont get credit if a guest stays in a unit They attached our guest's studio to our 1 bedroom so maybe they count it as a 2 bedroom but it was 2 different reservations. . It may not matter but we could possibly make our 75 nights with it.


----------



## controller1

Tucsonadventurer said:


> All stays were in Aug and I believe the merger was July 23 but I could be off. Accommodation certificates were through interval from my Vistana site. The exchange was from my Hyatt week. 2 of our stays were the same week, we were treating our friends so maybe you dont get credit if a guest stays in a unit They attached our guest's studio to our 1 bedroom so maybe they count it as a 2 bedroom but it was 2 different reservations. . It may not matter but we could possibly make our 75 nights with it.



The merger was in July however I do not believe points/night credits for Vistana stays started until the merger of the Marriott and Starwood loyalty programs which was August 18.


----------



## dioxide45

Tucsonadventurer said:


> All stays were in Aug and I believe the merger was July 23 but I could be off. Accommodation certificates were through interval from my Vistana site. The exchange was from my Hyatt week. 2 of our stays were the same week, we were treating our friends so maybe you dont get credit if a guest stays in a unit They attached our guest's studio to our 1 bedroom so maybe they count it as a 2 bedroom but it was 2 different reservations. . It may not matter but we could possibly make our 75 nights with it.


Overlapping stays also don't qualify for additional nights. So if you had two rooms for the same nights, you are only eligible for one night for each night of the overlapping stay.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

dioxide45 said:


> Overlapping stays also don't qualify for additional nights. So if you had two rooms for the same nights, you are only eligible for one night for each night of the overlapping stay.


OK good to know, thank you!


----------



## cubigbird

Does anyone know if we get elite night credit for II exchange stays??


----------



## controller1

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone know if we get elite night credit for II exchange stays??



Discussed earlier in the thread and the answer is yes. Just make sure when you check in that your Marriott number is on the reservation.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

controller1 said:


> The merger was in July however I do not believe points/night credits for Vistana stays started until the merger of the Marriott and Starwood loyalty programs which was August 18.


Our 1st week started Aug 17 for 7 nights and the 2nd week was Aug 24 for 7 nights. I am thinking we should get credit for some of the days from the 1st week. It's a slim chance we will get up to 75 by the end of this year but it's good to get a better feel for how this all works.We just had our first stay as Platinum elite ,50 nights and loved our free breakfasts, view room and 4 pm checkout.


----------



## YYJMSP

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Our 1st week started Aug 17 for 7 nights and the 2nd week was Aug 24 for 7 nights. I am thinking we should get credit for some of the days from the 1st week. It's a slim chance we will get up to 75 by the end of this year but it's good to get a better feel for how this all works.We just had our first stay as Platinum elite ,50 nights and loved our free breakfasts, view room and 4 pm checkout.



one of our stays (home resort) was Aug 11-18 and we got 7 nights for it...


----------



## bajohnsons

vistana101 said:


> This was an explorer package?


I'm sorry. I meant to include that but yes, this was an explorer package.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I was asked three different times to do an owner update at Harborside and offered $100 or 6000 starpoints (No I did not correct them when they offered me starpoints)  My question is how can they give reward points for an owner update, yet the stay at Harborside does not count toward elite nights credit.  All the HRA owners do not receive elite credits with the high MF they pay?


----------



## dioxide45

SandyPGravel said:


> I was asked three different times to do an owner update at Harborside and offered $100 or 6000 starpoints (No I did not correct them when they offered me starpoints)  My question is how can they give reward points for an owner update, yet the stay at Harborside does not count toward elite nights credit.  All the HRA owners do not receive elite credits with the high MF they pay?


Sales and marketing are still part of Vistana, so that is how they can offer Reward Points for a presentation. The property however does not carry the Westin or Sheraton name, thus no elite night credit or points on incidentals.


----------



## blondietink

Received this response a couple of hours ago from Marriott for my 3 night StarOption stay in October at SVV:

*Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding your recent stay at Sheraton Vistana Villages. We hope you enjoyed your visit with us. 

We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. While researching your request, we found that the charges on this receipt were booked under a rate that is non-qualifying and therefore not eligible for credit.

To be eligible for credit, your room must not be a contracted rate or part of a master-bill. Military rates at certain overseas locations are subject to local restrictions and may be ineligible for points or Elite Night credit as well. 

This information is visible by clicking on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions.

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi 

We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding. If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at:*

So, should I appeal this decision?


----------



## dioxide45

I received a similar but different denial for a five night SVV stay. I tried replying to the email but it was returned undeliverable because their email box was slow;

_*Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding your recent stay at the Sheraton Vistana Villages Resort Villas, I-Drive/Orlando. We hope you enjoyed your visit with us. 

We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. We apologize we are unable to post this stay to your account as your hotel bill does not show any eligible charges. As a Marriott Rewards member, each time you stay at a participating hotel you may earn points or frequent flyer credit and personal Elite nights based on the eligible charges shown on the final itemized hotel bill in your name. 

Please note that any charges paid through a third party (such as a travel agency or wholesale group) or billed out through a group master account are not eligible for credit.

This information is visible on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions.

https://marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi

We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding. If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at:

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi*_


----------



## tschwa2

So has anyone received elite night credits on Vistana home week stays, II stays or staroption stays?
I see my home week reservations (non SVN) at Sheraton Broadway Plantation next year in my Marriott account upcoming reservations.  I have a feeling that I will get elite night credits for those.  My HRA (SVN home week) reservations do not appear as upcoming stay in my marriott account.


----------



## controller1

tschwa2 said:


> So has anyone received elite night credits on Vistana home week stays, II stays or staroption stays?
> I see my home week reservations (non SVN) at Sheraton Broadway Plantation next year in my Marriott account upcoming reservations.  I have a feeling that I will get elite night credits for those.  My HRA (SVN home week) reservations do not appear as upcoming stay in my marriott account.



A review of this very thread answers your question as YES.


----------



## tschwa2

controller1 said:


> A review of this very thread answers your question as YES.


They were 3 separate questions.  The last 2 [posts before mine] indicated that they did not, specifically at SVV for staroption reservation.
People are saying yes on home week but are not necessarily mentioning which resort/s.


----------



## YYJMSP

tschwa2 said:


> So has anyone received elite night credits on Vistana home week stays, II stays or staroption stays?.



yes at WKORV on home resort and SO stays, both with charges back to the room (wonder if that makes a difference)


----------



## blondietink

FWIW, I just wrote back to Marriott requesting that they look into my request further and quoted the portion of Owner letter we received in August about earning credit on ownership stays toward higher member tiers .  We'll wait some more for their response.


----------



## BLUE AYES

“Ensure your SPG/Marriott number is inyour "My Vistana" profile”. I went online to check if my number was added and I don’t see where are the SPG/Marriott number would be. Can I get some guidance.


----------



## Henry M.

I just got a similar reply to the above about my WKORV stays in October. I submitted the folios for stays 10/6-10/13 and 10/13-10/22. I own at WKORV. The charges were just for the TAT and a few purchases at the resort.

_Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding your recent stay at The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas.We hope you enjoyed your visit with us. 

We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. We apologize we are unable to post this stay to your account as your hotel bill does not show any eligible charges. As a Marriott Rewards member, each time you stay at a participating hotel you may earn points or frequent flyer credit and personal Elite nights based on the eligible charges shown on the final itemized hotel bill in your name. 

Please note that any charges paid through a third party (such as a travel agency or wholesale group) or billed out through a group master account are not eligible for credit.

This information is visible on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions.

https://marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi

We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding. If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at:

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi

Sincerely,
Kanishka Mamgain
Marriott Rewards Guest Services_​


----------



## NJDave

emuyshondt said:


> I just got a similar reply to the above about my WKORV stays in October. I submitted the folios for stays 10/6-10/13 and 10/13-10/22. I own at WKORV. The charges were just for the TAT and a few purchases at the resort.
> 
> _Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding your recent stay at The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas.We hope you enjoyed your visit with us.
> 
> We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. We apologize we are unable to post this stay to your account as your hotel bill does not show any eligible charges. As a Marriott Rewards member, each time you stay at a participating hotel you may earn points or frequent flyer credit and personal Elite nights based on the eligible charges shown on the final itemized hotel bill in your name.
> 
> Please note that any charges paid through a third party (such as a travel agency or wholesale group) or billed out through a group master account are not eligible for credit.
> 
> This information is visible on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions.
> 
> https://marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding. If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at:
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi
> 
> Sincerely,
> Kanishka Mamgain
> Marriott Rewards Guest Services_​



Many years ago, there were reports by Marriott timeshare owners that if you charged to your room you had a better chance to receive credit for the nights stayed.   After reading those reports, I started charging bread or some sundry from the MarketPlace. I always received credit when charges were made.  The last several years, charging was no longer necessary at Marriott's.  If you had your Marriott rewards number, you received credit.

When staying at Vistana, I will start the practice again of charging to the room especially after seeing this post.  I may even do so at Marriotts until this is fixed.  I have an upcoming stay at Vistana Villages.  I'll charge something to the room and report back regarding the nights credited.  Meanwhile, I recommend charging something to the room.


----------



## Ken555

NJDave said:


> Many years ago, there were reports by Marriott timeshare owners that if you charged to your room you had a better chance to receive credit for the nights stayed.   After reading those reports, I started charging bread or some sundry from the MarketPlace. I always received credit when charges were made.  The last several years, charging was no longer necessary at Marriott's.  If you had your Marriott rewards number, you received credit.
> 
> When staying at Vistana, I will start the practice again of charging to the room especially after seeing this post.  I may even do so at Marriotts until this is fixed.  I have an upcoming stay at Vistana Villages.  I'll charge something to the room and report back regarding the nights credited.  Meanwhile, I recommend charging something to the room.



I charged items to my room at WDW in August, as I posted earlier, and yet didn’t receive any credit. I haven’t folllowed up yet but plan to after my stay at WKORV next month, just in case I have to handle that one as well.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

I guess it pays to persevere. I had requested the Elite night credits at both SPG.com and Marriott.com. I got a note earlier today asking me for the dates and the name the reservation was under. I had uploaded the folios when I made the request,  it I replied to the e-mail and attached the folios again. I just got this reply:

_Thank you for sending us a copy of your hotel receipt. We hope you enjoyed your stay at the The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas and apologize that it was not systematically credited to your account. We are delighted to help you and want to make sure you get the credit you deserve for staying with us. 

Using the provided information, I have added all eligible credit to your Marriott Rewards account. You will see your points reflected on your online account summary at MarriottRewards.com within the next 24 hours.

If we can be of further assistance, please contact our customer service group at:

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi 

Thank you for choosing Marriott.

Sincerely,_​


----------



## blondietink

Well today I got an apology from the person who originally denied the elite night credit and he has sent my folio back to SVV for them to re-code the stay and send it back to the Marriott rep within 3 business days.  We continue to move along .......  

It does seem that SVV just has not gotten their act together since myself and several others on this forum are all having trouble getting the elite night credit from them, while other resorts are giving the credit shortly after check-out.


----------



## Henry M.

In my case, I checked today and the issue isn't fully resolved. I had two back-to-back stays, one 7 days and the other 9 days. Today I see 7 nights added to my YTD stays, but I'm still missing the 9 night stay. Writing back to the rep above results in:

_Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding your recent stay at the The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas. We hope you enjoyed your visit with us. 

We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. While researching your request, we found that our records indicate that your stay has already posted to your Marriott Rewards account.  You can view this stay on your online account summary at MarriottRewards.com.

Generally, if a hotel has your account number on file, your stay will post to your account within ten days after check-out.  For those stays that are located outside the United States please allow up to four weeks for properties to post your stays.

If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at:
_
_http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi _
_ 
Thank you for choosing Marriott.
_​Which is true for the first stay, but doesn't address the missing second stay. I've written back with more explanation. We'll see what happens. I had submitted two separate claims, so perhaps the second one hasn't been addressed yet, even though I wrote to this rep with all the details.


----------



## Pedro

The system is still quite inconsistent, and it makes me wonder how the system is working (or not).  Over the past 6 weeks, I've had two short stays at SVR and one 5-day stay at WMH.  All of them using Staroptions.  I received elite-night credit for one of the SVR stays, none for the second SVR stay, and none for the WMH stay, although the corresponding Marriott Reward points posted for the charges during all three stays.  I haven't pursued the elite-night credit since I don't need it this year, but I would have pursued it if the MR points hadn't posted.


----------



## Henry M.

After some more e-mail exchanges, I am still missing some credits, but I received the following information:

_If you book multiple rooms at the same hotel you are eligible to earn points or miles for up to two additional rooms at that same hotel on the same night. 
This information is visible by clicking on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions.

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi_​I don't think this applies to Night credits, but if it did, it would put me within striking distance of lifetime Platinum Pro territory, which won't be available after the end of this year.


----------



## controller1

emuyshondt said:


> After some more e-mail exchanges, I am still missing some credits, but I received the following information:
> 
> _If you book multiple rooms at the same hotel you are eligible to earn points or miles for up to two additional rooms at that same hotel on the same night.
> This information is visible by clicking on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi_​I don't think this applies to Night credits, but if it did, it would put me within striking distance of lifetime Platinum Pro territory, which won't be available after the end of this year.



You're correct. It does not apply to night credits. You may earn points on up to three rooms per night. However, you are only able to earn one night credit per night regardless of the number of rooms rented.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Sorry if this was answered already but does anyone know if you get credit for an accommodation certificate from Interval. It was used for a week at Lagunamar. We are close to our 75 nights for this year so this would make a difference.  Thanks for your help


----------



## lorenmd

i got credit for an interval exchange at a marriott property.  i made sure they put my marriott number in when i checked in and i charged a few things to my room.  i got credit for 7 stays


----------



## ocdb8r

While a review of this thread will show you many reports of Interval Exchanges (either an accommodation certificate or otherwise) providing night credit, officially ANY Interval exchange is NOT consider an elgible rate for accumulating night credit.  In practice at Marriott resorts if you had your rewards number added to the reservation (either before or at check-in) you usually would receive night credit.  However, if the credit doesn't post, in my personal experience reporting it for manual posting does not result in success.  When posting the stay requires human intervention after the fact, most Marriott Rewards staff double-check the rate and refuse to post if it was an Interval Exchange.  

Bottom line, don't count on nights from Interval Exchanges but do your best to get them posted by having your rewards number added at check-in.  I suspect due to the transition of Starwood properties from their system on to Marriott's, these stays are not automatically posting and it may be difficult to get them posted manually after the fact.  All properties are supposed to be on the Marriott system by 11 December and I am hopeful this means moving forward we'll have similar success getting night credit for Interval Exchanges (which for me has been good so long as I made sure my rewards number was on the reservation at both check-in and check out; my only failures were two times I forgot to do this and tried to have the stays posted after the fact).  
​


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

ocdb8r said:


> While a review of this thread will show you many reports of Interval Exchanges (either an accommodation certificate or otherwise) providing night credit, officially ANY Interval exchange is NOT consider an elgible rate for accumulating night credit.  In practice at Marriott resorts if you had your rewards number added to the reservation (either before or at check-in) you usually would receive night credit.  However, if the credit doesn't post, in my personal experience reporting it for manual posting does not result in success.  When posting the stay requires human intervention after the fact, most Marriott Rewards staff double-check the rate and refuse to post if it was an Interval Exchange.
> 
> Bottom line, don't count on nights from Interval Exchanges but do your best to get them posted by having your rewards number added at check-in.  I suspect due to the transition of Starwood properties from their system on to Marriott's, these stays are not automatically posting and it may be difficult to get them posted manually after the fact.  All properties are supposed to be on the Marriott system by 11 December and I am hopeful this means moving forward we'll have similar success getting night credit for Interval Exchanges (which for me has been good so long as I made sure my rewards number was on the reservation at both check-in and check out; my only failures were two times I forgot to do this and tried to have the stays posted after the fact).
> ​


They are checking into it for us. Our reservation started the 17th and the merger was the 18th so they changed systems . They said we would have an answer in 5 days. I'll let you know the verdict


----------



## NJDave

NJDave said:


> Many years ago, there were reports by Marriott timeshare owners that if you charged to your room you had a better chance to receive credit for the nights stayed.   After reading those reports, I started charging bread or some sundry from the MarketPlace. I always received credit when charges were made.  The last several years, charging was no longer necessary at Marriott's.  If you had your Marriott rewards number, you received credit.
> 
> When staying at Vistana, I will start the practice again of charging to the room especially after seeing this post.  I may even do so at Marriotts until this is fixed.  I have an upcoming stay at Vistana Villages.  I'll charge something to the room and report back regarding the nights credited.  Meanwhile, I recommend charging something to the room.




I received the 7 nights credit for the recent stay at Vistana Villages booked with an accommodation certificate.  I also received a 1,000 bonus points for being Platinum.  I charged a few dollars to the room but I had to submit a missing claim to receive the credits.  It took about a week for the claim to be processed.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

Tucsonadventurer said:


> They are checking into it for us. Our reservation started the 17th and the merger was the 18th so they changed systems . They said we would have an answer in 5 days. I'll let you know the verdict


We were told no credit for interval stays so ended up with 66 nights for the year. Although we did get 7 nights credit for a different interval stay this year. Not a biggie for us


----------



## blondietink

Still waiting here for 3 nights credit for our StarOption stay in October at Vistana Villages. Had to send in a 2nd request 2 weeks ago and still have heard nothing.


----------



## Henry M.

Keep on it, Barb. I finally got all my nights credited. My reservation added some confusion because I had two rooms with different dates and one even had one night on hotel points. This made it harder to explain by e-mail, but eventually it all worked out.


----------



## Seattlenerd

The crediting system is a bit of a mess after the mergers of the SPG and Marriott Rewards systems.

I'm a Vistana (formerly Starwood Vacation Ownership) timeshare owner who tried to get promised stay night credits to my long-time Marriott Rewards account; I also had had a long-time SPG account. I had a few hoops to go through now that SPG has been merged into Marriott Rewards. I did get through the hoops, and a Vistana customer service rep tells me I'm not alone.

In November, I spent seven nights at the Westin Mission Hills Villas in Rancho Mirage. We are long-time SVO/Vistana owners, and had a linked SPG account.

After there was no credit by mid-December, I submitted the folio on the Marriott Rewards site for a missing stay credit. Nothing. A few days later, submitted it a second time. There were several emails back and forth with the "Stay Add Marriott" rep, first stating the name on the reservation didn't match (the timeshare is in both my and my wife's name; had never been an issue with the linked account), then that there were no "eligible charges" or room revenue and therefore no credit allowed (not true; also never an issue before).

I elevated it to the "Internet Customer Care" email address. The first time I was told I'd get points for the stay, and they showed up, for incidentals, but no night stay credits. The second time I pointed out the missing stay credit, I finally got the night stay credits.

It took a half-dozen emails, and five times re-sending the folio, which had the stay dates clearly marked on it, over a week.

A Vistana rep told me problems are not unusual since the programs were combined.

I have also re-confirmed with Vistana that they now have my correct and current combined Marriott Rewards number; Apparently, Vistana was directly given my assigned "new" SPG-conversion number by Marriott prior to our stay-- a new SPG number I chose not to keep when merging my accounts in August.

I suggest any Vistana-formerly-SVO owners expecting Marriott Rewards credits to double-check that Vistana has their current and correct Marriott Rewards account number, that the name on the reservation matches the name on the Marriott Rewards account (especially if a joint Vistana ownership), and to follow up if the stay night credits don't appear -- like hotel stays using point redemptions, owner timeshare use doesn't require room revenue for stay night credits in Marriott Rewards.


----------



## youknowthenight

Stayed at Nanea last month, exchanged my SVV through Interval. Gave my Marriott # at check in, had a number of incidental charges during the week. Received stay credit and points a couple of days after checkout.


----------



## dioxide45

Posted this in another thread about stay credit at Harborside, but thought it was warranted here too;

This is from the Marriott Rewards T&C;

_Non-branded properties - the following non-branded properties participate:

● Hotel Mandji
● The Maxwell New York City Vistana Beach Club
● Philadelphia 201 Hotel
● *Vistana Beach Club*_

So it seems that you would receive elite night credit for stays at Vistana Beach Club. Harborside is not listed.


----------



## dms11

dioxide45 said:


> Per the leaked new T&C of the merged SPG and MR programs. It looks like nights stayed at Vistana properties will start counting toward Elite Night credit. I wonder, will this extend to owner stays?
> 
> 7.2 Vistana Signature Experiences
> 7.2.a  Vistana Signature Experiences Additional Information.
> 
> 7.2.b     Vistana Participating Properties.  Due to the nature of Vistana properties, special conditions apply to their participation in the Loyalty Program as follows:
> 
> i.          *Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.*
> 
> ii.          Members will earn Points or Miles for all Qualifying Charges at Vistana properties.
> 
> iii.         Eligible Loyalty Program Members may also earn Points or Miles through Rewarding EventsSM when they book and hold qualifying Events at Vistana properties.
> 
> iii.         Members do not receive the following benefits (as defined in Section 4) at Vistana properties:  Complimentary Enhanced Room Upgrades, late checkout, Suite Night Awards, Guaranteed Room Type, 48-Hour Guaranteed Availability, or Your24.
> 
> iv.         Free Night Awards at Vistana properties must be booked at least one (1) day in advance of arrival.  Vistana properties either do not participate or do not fully participate in the “No Blackout Dates” benefit at this time.
> 
> https://pastebin.com/BKQxCSNC



FYI, we recently stayed at Lagunamar and, while the money spent there did result in Marriott points credit, the nights did not result in Marriott Elite Nights credit.  I called and emailed Marriott several times before it finally got fixed.  Someone had to manually link our Vistana member number (which is different than either our SPG or Marriott member number) to our Marriott member number.  Now, supposedly, we will get elite night credit for future Vistana stays.  We'll see.


----------



## dioxide45

I still haven't received credit for our Lagunamar stay checking out on Jan 22nd. THis whole mess is starting to get old. I confirmed with the front desk that my Bonvoy number was on the reservation. We shouldn't have to fight with missing stay requests, which I am still missing one from SVV in October!


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> I still haven't received credit for our Lagunamar stay checking out on Jan 22nd. THis whole mess is starting to get old. I confirmed with the front desk that my Bonvoy number was on the reservation. We shouldn't have to fight with missing stay requests, which I am still missing one from SVV in October!



I’m still missing mine from late August... just absurd.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowonbeach

After reporting a missing stay, we now have the points from our two day stay at Westin Resort and Spa, Cancun  Jan. 21-23. We did not, however, get credit for 2 elite nights. Guess I'll wait till we get home as we are still at Lagunamar. I'll probably have to phone to get credit for all 16 nights rather than relying on their missing stay link on the website. The front desk has confirmed that they have my Marriott number on our account. The merger took place in August and you'd think they would have the kinks out by now.


----------



## HankW

Snowonbeach said:


> After reporting a missing stay, we now have the points from our two day stay at Westin Resort and Spa, Cancun  Jan. 21-23. We did not, however, get credit for 2 elite nights. Guess I'll wait till we get home as we are still at Lagunamar. I'll probably have to phone to get credit for all 16 nights rather than relying on their missing stay link on the website. The front desk has confirmed that they have my Marriott number on our account. The merger took place in August and you'd think they would have the kinks out by now.




I have been trying to get credit for three nights at Vistana Resort last December/January time frame. So far, no luck. As a reference, here is what I am using to justify the requested stays:

7.2.b  *Vistana Participating Properties.*  Due to the nature of Vistana properties, special conditions apply to their participation in the Loyalty Program as follows:

i.      *Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.*

*Marriott Vacation Club and Vistana Resorts T&C:*

https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/terms/default.mi#vacationclub


----------



## blondietink

Seattlenerd said:


> The crediting system is a bit of a mess after the mergers of the SPG and Marriott Rewards systems.
> 
> I'm a Vistana (formerly Starwood Vacation Ownership) timeshare owner who tried to get promised stay night credits to my long-time Marriott Rewards account; I also had had a long-time SPG account. I had a few hoops to go through now that SPG has been merged into Marriott Rewards. I did get through the hoops, and a Vistana customer service rep tells me I'm not alone.
> 
> In November, I spent seven nights at the Westin Mission Hills Villas in Rancho Mirage. We are long-time SVO/Vistana owners, and had a linked SPG account.
> 
> After there was no credit by mid-December, I submitted the folio on the Marriott Rewards site for a missing stay credit. Nothing. A few days later, submitted it a second time. There were several emails back and forth with the "Stay Add Marriott" rep, first stating the name on the reservation didn't match (the timeshare is in both my and my wife's name; had never been an issue with the linked account), then that there were no "eligible charges" or room revenue and therefore no credit allowed (not true; also never an issue before).
> 
> I elevated it to the "Internet Customer Care" email address. The first time I was told I'd get points for the stay, and they showed up, for incidentals, but no night stay credits. The second time I pointed out the missing stay credit, I finally got the night stay credits.
> 
> It took a half-dozen emails, and five times re-sending the folio, which had the stay dates clearly marked on it, over a week.
> 
> A Vistana rep told me problems are not unusual since the programs were combined.
> 
> I have also re-confirmed with Vistana that they now have my correct and current combined Marriott Rewards number; Apparently, Vistana was directly given my assigned "new" SPG-conversion number by Marriott prior to our stay-- a new SPG number I chose not to keep when merging my accounts in August.
> 
> I suggest any Vistana-formerly-SVO owners expecting Marriott Rewards credits to double-check that Vistana has their current and correct Marriott Rewards account number, that the name on the reservation matches the name on the Marriott Rewards account (especially if a joint Vistana ownership), and to follow up if the stay night credits don't appear -- like hotel stays using point redemptions, owner timeshare use doesn't require room revenue for stay night credits in Marriott Rewards.



Hi, what exactly is the internet customer care email address?  I have tried to ask for missing stays via the missing stay link 3 times and have no luck so far.  This has been going on since October and I would like to get it settled.


----------



## quhines

I think this should be it:  customer.care@marriott.com


----------



## HankW

quhines said:


> I think this should be it:  customer.care@marriott.com



I got few resorts stays coming up in 2019 (~3 Weeks) and wanted to figure out what is the issue, but it seems like only emails and calls is the way to go for now and making sure (triple check) that your loyalty number is recorded when checking in at the resort. 

Finally, after almost ten emails back and forward, I just got this from research@starwoodhotels.com :

Dear Mr. HankW,

Thank you for your email and for sending in your folio.

Please note that I have now credited your account as requested for your stay from 30 December, 2018 to 2 January, 2019.

Thank you for your continued loyalty and have a nice day.

Best regards,

D. C.
Specialty-Loyalty Program Services Coordinator

P.S. We may need to start using: *online.account@marriott.com,* the email provided above, or both!  During all the emails communications I kept getting messages saying that the Starwoodhotels.com domain is no longer valid.


----------



## Snowonbeach

Here is the response to my email about our missing Elite night credits at Westin Resort and Spa.

Dear  Mrs. Dunning,

Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding your recent stay at The Westin Resort & Spa, Cancun. We hope you enjoyed your visit with us.  

We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. While researching your request, we found that the charges on this receipt were booked under a rate that is non-qualifying and therefore not eligible for credit. 

To be eligible for credit, your room must not be a contracted rate or part of a master-bill. Rooms booked through third party online retailers such as Expedia.com, Orbitz.com, Travelocity.com, Hotels.com, Booking.com, Priceline, etc. Wholesale packages are not eligible for points or Elite Night credit regardless of booking source. Military rates at certain overseas locations are subject to local restrictions and may be ineligible for points or Elite Night credit as well.  

This information is visible by clicking on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions. 

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi 

We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding. If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at: 

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi 

Sincerely, 
Neha 
Marriott Rewards Guest Services 

I have fired off another email saying that I booked through the Vistana site and that I am an owner. This really is taking too long to resolve or am I wrong thinking we should be eligible for the nights?


----------



## blondietink

Snowonbeach said:


> Here is the response to my email about our missing Elite night credits at Westin Resort and Spa.
> 
> Dear  Mrs. Dunning,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Marriott Rewards regarding your recent stay at The Westin Resort & Spa, Cancun. We hope you enjoyed your visit with us.
> 
> We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. While researching your request, we found that the charges on this receipt were booked under a rate that is non-qualifying and therefore not eligible for credit.
> 
> To be eligible for credit, your room must not be a contracted rate or part of a master-bill. Rooms booked through third party online retailers such as Expedia.com, Orbitz.com, Travelocity.com, Hotels.com, Booking.com, Priceline, etc. Wholesale packages are not eligible for points or Elite Night credit regardless of booking source. Military rates at certain overseas locations are subject to local restrictions and may be ineligible for points or Elite Night credit as well.
> 
> This information is visible by clicking on the following link for the Marriott Rewards online terms and conditions.
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/rewards/terms/earning.mi
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your understanding. If you have additional questions about this matter, please contact our customer service department at:
> 
> http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi
> 
> Sincerely,
> Neha
> Marriott Rewards Guest Services
> 
> I have fired off another email saying that I booked through the Vistana site and that I am an owner. This really is taking too long to resolve or am I wrong thinking we should be eligible for the nights?



I got basically the same response in early December.  I pointed out also that my stay was a StarOption stay, that I am an owner  at Vistana Vilages (where we stayed).  I got a pretty rapid response saying they were sorry, didn't realize we were owners, asked for a copy of the folio, which I sent, they asked the resort to recode the stay and I have heard nothing since, even though I have sent at least 3 more letters.


----------



## NNerland

I got the exact same thing.  I went to apply for missing credit for my 10 day stay in St John and got the same garbage back.
I emailed how frustrating this is.  The reservations show up in our pending stays in Marriott ap and then we go through this.  My number was on the stay too.
It is really frustrating to have to follow up on so much with Marriott.  It told them that too in the email.  Also waiting 5-7 days for stays to post is annoying, with SPG it was next day.
They obviously need to get this figured out.

Another pet peave is what they give you marriott points on.  It is frustrating to have them exclude so much...they should reward you for EVERY dollar of spend on property.


----------



## blondietink

*Finally, after using the customer care email posted I received this within 3 hours of sending my problem to that email address:*

Thank you for contacting Marriott.

I hope that you enjoyed your stay with us at the Sheraton Vistana Villages Resort Villas, I-Drive/Orlando.  I apologize that credit for the stay did not post within the ten business days after checking out of the hotel as it normally would.  Marriott Vacations Worldwide owner week stays do not earn points or miles for the actual stay, but do earn credit for the qualified incidental charges billed to your room as well as Elite night credit.  I apologize that owner week stays do not qualify for challenge or promotional credit.

I have manually posted the stay credit for you to your account.  You are now showing the elite nights credit for the three nights stayed.

If you have additional questions, we are happy to assist you.  Also, please remember that a link to our terms and conditions can be found at the bottom of most pages on our website.  There you can find the answers to most questions as well as general information on our program and a link to our program FAQ's.


We appreciate you, and thank you for choosing Marriott.

*YEA!  All we wanted was the elite night credit, which we finally received almost 4 months after check out and numerous times using the missing stay link on Marriott's website. It shouldn't be this hard. *


----------



## dioxide45

blondietink said:


> *Finally, after using the customer care email posted I received this within 3 hours of sending my problem to that email address:*
> 
> Thank you for contacting Marriott.
> 
> I hope that you enjoyed your stay with us at the Sheraton Vistana Villages Resort Villas, I-Drive/Orlando.  I apologize that credit for the stay did not post within the ten business days after checking out of the hotel as it normally would.  Marriott Vacations Worldwide owner week stays do not earn points or miles for the actual stay, but do earn credit for the qualified incidental charges billed to your room as well as Elite night credit.  I apologize that owner week stays do not qualify for challenge or promotional credit.
> 
> I have manually posted the stay credit for you to your account.  You are now showing the elite nights credit for the three nights stayed.
> 
> If you have additional questions, we are happy to assist you.  Also, please remember that a link to our terms and conditions can be found at the bottom of most pages on our website.  There you can find the answers to most questions as well as general information on our program and a link to our program FAQ's.
> 
> 
> We appreciate you, and thank you for choosing Marriott.
> 
> *YEA!  All we wanted was the elite night credit, which we finally received almost 4 months after check out and numerous times using the missing stay link on Marriott's website. It shouldn't be this hard. *


Thanks. Good to know that this worked. I have a stay I will be emailing to them.


----------



## JudyS

Wow, lots and lots of people reporting problems getting their elite night credits!

Has *anyone* been getting their elite night credits without a hassle? Has the problem seemed any better with more recent stays, rather than those shortly after the SPG/Marriott Rewards merger? And, has the problem mostly been with stays that didn't show up in the Marriott app, or does having the reservation show up not seem to help at all? 

Also, does anyone know if Marriott owners are having the same problems?


----------



## jmhpsu93

JudyS said:


> Wow, lots and lots of people reporting problems getting their elite night credits!
> 
> Has *anyone* been getting their elite night credits without a hassle? Has the problem seemed any better with more recent stays, rather than those shortly after the SPG/Marriott Rewards merger? And, has the problem mostly been with stays that didn't show up in the Marriott app, or does having the reservation show up not seem to help at all?
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Marriott owners are having the same problems?



MVCI owner here - no problems getting nights/points credited on a DC points stay at Grande Vista last month.  Haven't tried staying at a Vistana resort yet..


----------



## YYJMSP

JudyS said:


> Has *anyone* been getting their elite night credits without a hassle? Has the problem seemed any better with more recent stays, rather than those shortly after the SPG/Marriott Rewards merger? And, has the problem mostly been with stays that didn't show up in the Marriott app, or does having the reservation show up not seem to help at all?



I had no problems at all with two stays (one home resort, one SOs) but both were shortly after the Aug merger (at which point I had merged my accounts), next one isn't until late Mar, so will keep my fingers crossed on that posting smoothly.

All have shown up in the hotel list...

I've also had pretty much no probs with hotel stays posting correctly, etc (I pretty much travel every week), and annual and lifetime status correct.  I will consider myself lucky given the things I see here and on FlyerTalk.


----------



## gravitar

I had a stay at WPORV a few weeks ago and the elite night credits posted in 3 days.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowonbeach

No email or explanation from Marriott but our 2 night Elite credits for our stay at the Westin Resort and Spa have been posted in our account. Now if we could just see the 14 nights from Lagunamar!


----------



## controller1

gravitar said:


> I had a stay at WPORV a few weeks ago and the elite night credits posted in 3 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Snowonbeach said:


> No email or explanation from Marriott but our 2 night Elite credits for our stay at the Westin Resort and Spa have been posted in our account. Now if we could just see the 14 nights from Lagunamar!



Did these reservations show on the Marriott.com site and the app or did they show only on Vistana's website?


----------



## gravitar

controller1 said:


> Did these reservations show on the Marriott.com site and the app or did they show only on Vistana's website?


They appeared on the Marriott website,  the Starwood version of that and both the SPG and Marriott apps.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

The SPG app is being shutdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravitar

DavidnRobin said:


> The SPG app is being shutdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know,  simply trying to provide a complete answer as to where things appeared. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JudyS

Thanks for the replies. It seems some stays are posting, but there is no rhyme nor reason why others are not. I'm very interested in updates on people's experiences, good or bad. Hope everyone can get there stays posted soon!


----------



## dioxide45

Internet Customer care was able to post our October stay for us.


----------



## Snowonbeach

Just got off the phone with Marriott's customer service and they are going to manually add our 14 elite night credits for Lagunamar. Took quite a bit of time for the agent to look at our file and she didn't seem to know too much about SPG and staroptions. She feels the issue is that the resort is not coding the stay correctly. Previously I had been told that it looked like we had booked through booking.com. I thanked her but also said that I hoped Marriott would work this out for its SPG customers.


----------



## blondietink

It seems like Internet Customer Care has the best response rate so far.


----------



## mav

I checked into Sheraton Broadway Plantation a few days ago and gave my rewards number at check in. When I logged into my Marriott Rewards account the evening of check in it was already showing under my booked trips. . I am sure there will be no problem with it posting after my stay. And I don't own at Sheraton/Vistana/Marriott. Received my status thru mostly many  hotel stays,   and Marriott exchanges over the years.


----------



## jabberwocky

Just a note on my experience with getting Elite night credits.

We had a stay at SDO in early January (it was a resale home resort reservation for those interested).  No nights elite night credits had posted, so I contacted them approximately 20 days after the end of our stay.  The initial response I got back was: you can only receive credit for room per night (we had a 2BR LO unit).  I responded that I was not requesting 14 nights - only the 7 and that no nights had been posted.  The response came back that they would give us the points for the stay and all nights we were "eligible" for. 

My 1000 plat bonus + our room charges points posted; however, still no elite nights after one week so I wrote back again requesting the nights.

The response was now that the reservation was made from a third party site so no points could be awarded.

I then wrote back with an explanation (again) that this was a timeshare stay (not third-party booking like Expedia) and under the new Marriott system these were supposed to qualify as elite nights.  I also attached a copy of the announcement e-mail from last August.

Early last week Jennifer from the Salt Lake customer care center contacted me and apologized for the confusion and not posting.  She needed to contact the resort to get copies of the folios for both rooms (I had just sent in the one with our room charges).  Today she e-mailed me back and said that the seven nights should now be showing up in my account (and they are!).  She was fantastic to work with .
I have another week booked for the end of March here, so hopefully that one goes smoother.  The good news is that I'll have hit platinum for 2019 by the end of this month.  Now to go for Titanium!

My guess is that you need to be persistent but not rude - most agents do not know much about the timeshare side of things and they are still not well integrated.  Including a copy of the Vistana e-mail from last August seems to have been the key to getting it directed to the right person.


----------



## Seattlenerd

I went through the same entire frustrating mess again after a January stay at the Westin Kierland Villas. Eventually, Marriott Bonvoy's customer care took care of it and credited the elite nights accurately. The earlier "missing stay" representative kept coming up with what almost appeared to be random reasons to deny crediting anything about the stay, even with the folio.

I think this remains a teachable moment for the Marriott Bonvoy front line staff that handle missing stay requests. And for those of us who are legitimately trying to get the elite stay night credit, a wonderful test of our patience.


----------



## NNerland

I agree - they do resolve the issues.  However, how frustrating.  Think of the hundreds of people who know no different.  It is embarrassing for them to promote these "benefits" and then have you fight for every last one of them.  It took me nearly 2 months to get the points I was entitled to for my St John spend.  It amounted to about 10,000 points.  We only spend about $600 (that was eligible) but with the multipliers that amounts to meaningful points.

I have literally had to follow up on over 50% of my stays for credit and points.   Yes it gets resolved; but it is so frustrating.  It has gotten a bit better; and the hotels have been great to work with.   I guess for the time being you have to be your own advocate while they work through these embarrassing hiccups.


----------



## DannyTS

i checked my Bonvoy account and we did not get any elite night credit for any of the 19 nights we spent at Lagunamar in the last 6 months. I hope this will be fixed soon


----------



## SandyPGravel

I am going to have to contact them.  My week at WSJ has not been added. 

I am curious, I had nights in my SPG account but nothing was transferred to my Marriott account.  Were the SPG nights supposed to transfer as well?  My account only shows the one night I stayed in PR before our week long TS stay at WSJ.  So I am literally back to square one.

Edit: I do see lifetime nights in my account.  But my WSJ stay has not been added.


----------



## controller1

SandyPGravel said:


> I am going to have to contact them.  My week at WSJ has not been added.
> 
> I am curious, I had nights in my SPG account but nothing was transferred to my Marriott account.  Were the SPG nights supposed to transfer as well?  My account only shows the one night I stayed in PR before our week long TS stay at WSJ.  So I am literally back to square one.
> 
> Edit: I do see lifetime nights in my account.  But my WSJ stay has not been added.



At what point in time we’re these nights in your SPG account?

Vistana timeshare stays did not count prior to August 18.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

gravitar said:


> I had a stay at WPORV a few weeks ago and the elite night credits posted in 3 days.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Same here posted within days from Princeville


----------



## SandyPGravel

controller1 said:


> At what point in time we’re these nights in your SPG account?
> 
> Vistana timeshare stays did not count prior to August 18.



I stayed at WSJ March 1 -8, 2019.


----------



## controller1

SandyPGravel said:


> I stayed at WSJ March 1 -8, 2019.



Good.  I didn't know one could still have an SPG account earlier this month.  Sorry.


----------



## Dawnwrey

We stayed at WKORVN for 3 weeks in February. The first week showed up on its own, but I had to request credit for the second and third weeks.....


----------



## dioxide45

SandyPGravel said:


> I am going to have to contact them.  My week at WSJ has not been added.
> 
> I am curious, I had nights in my SPG account but nothing was transferred to my Marriott account.  Were the SPG nights supposed to transfer as well?  My account only shows the one night I stayed in PR before our week long TS stay at WSJ.  So I am literally back to square one.
> 
> Edit: I do see lifetime nights in my account.  But my WSJ stay has not been added.


You have to merge your SPG and Marriott Rewards accounts. I don't know if you had to do that before a certain date or not.


----------



## kozykritter

Let me share what I have learned from two stays at SBP this year that didn't post automatically. Vistana VSE) explained that if everything is working correctly, your elite night credits will post 14 days after checkout. If you don't see them after 14 days you have a problem.

First, make sure that the email associated with your VSE account is the same email you use for your Marriott Bonvoy account. When you are logged into your VSE online account, go to account settings and check your communication and security settings and change your email address in both of those places to match the one you use with Marriott.

When you check in at the VSE property, make sure your Marriott Bonvoy number is in your reservation and when you check out double check that it is still there because I've experienced where it drops out during my stay.

If you do not receive elite night credits after 14 days, send an email to stay.add@marriott.com with a title that says elite night credit request and to which you have attached your folio from checkout. Make sure you send this email from the same email account that is associated with your Marriott Bonvoy account or else your request may fail. Don't reference receiving any points anywhere in your email because it has to be focused on elite night credit for them to process it. They will automatically add in your welcome bonus and any points for charges during your stay when they post the elite night credits.

If after attempting this you are still having a problem, your best bet is to call VSE and have them call Marriott with you on the line to solve this problem.

I hope this tribal knowledge helps!


----------



## SandyPGravel

dioxide45 said:


> You have to merge your SPG and Marriott Rewards accounts. I don't know if you had to do that before a certain date or not.


Yes, I merged my accounts last August.  

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

kozykritter said:


> Let me share what I have learned from two stays at SBP this year that didn't post automatically. Vistana VSE) explained that if everything is working correctly, your elite night credits will post 14 days after checkout. If you don't see them after 14 days you have a problem.
> 
> First, make sure that the email associated with your VSE account is the same email you use for your Marriott Bonvoy account. When you are logged into your VSE online account, go to account settings and check your communication and security settings and change your email address in both of those places to match the one you use with Marriott.
> 
> When you check in at the VSE property, make sure your Marriott Bonvoy number is in your reservation and when you check out double check that it is still there because I've experienced where it drops out during my stay.
> 
> If you do not receive elite night credits after 14 days, send an email to stay.add@marriott.com with a title that says elite night credit request and to which you have attached your folio from checkout. Make sure you send this email from the same email account that is associated with your Marriott Bonvoy account or else your request may fail. Don't reference receiving any points anywhere in your email because it has to be focused on elite night credit for them to process it. They will automatically add in your welcome bonus and any points for charges during your stay when they post the elite night credits.
> 
> If after attempting this you are still having a problem, your best bet is to call VSE and have them call Marriott with you on the line to solve this problem.
> 
> I hope this tribal knowledge helps!


This is great information.   The emails are different on my MVCI, Marriott Bonvoy and Vistana ownerships plus II account. Having these all aligned makes sense!
Will update all to match.


----------



## DannyTS

Eventually i had to send a copy of the Vistana reservation to have the Lagunamar stay added. Based on just the copy of the folio I provided to them, the response i got initially was that the rate i paid did not qualify for elite nights!


----------



## canesfan

I got credit for my SO reservation of 4 nights but not  for my week stay for my home reservation. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

DannyTS said:


> Eventually i had to send a copy of the Vistana reservation to have the Lagunamar stay added. Based on just the copy of the folio I provided to them, the response i got initially was that the rate i paid did not qualify for elite nights!



This is what I was told about my August stay at WDW. I still haven’t had them fix it yet. And, I am still missing some nights from my lifetime total post merger. This was a failed tech merger all over, as expected. Disappointed and annoyed at Marriott.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pchung6

Ken555 said:


> This is what I was told about my August stay at WDW. I still haven’t had them fix it yet. And, I am still missing some nights from my lifetime total post merger. This was a failed tech merger all over, as expected. Disappointed and annoyed at Marriott.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You are Bonvoyed just like a lot people out there.


----------



## dioxide45

pchung6 said:


> You are Bonvoyed just like a lot people out there.


Me too. I am missing seven nights from our Lagunamar trip. They did post three nights. However the issue was with the folio. Since we added three nights on to our trip mid stay, our folio showed our three night checkin and checkout day. Though there were clearly 10 days of transactions on it. The internet customer care only credited three nights. Since I am currently Lifetime Platinum and we won't get anywhere close to 50 or 75 actual elite nights this year (to earn the Suite Night Awards), I figured it wasn't worth the hassle chasing down the lost seven nights.


----------



## jabberwocky

Just to add another datapoint, we checked out of SVR three days ago and all seven nights have just posted into my Bonvoy account (they also gave me an extra 7 promotional elite nights which I was not expecting!).  When I checked in I asked them to ensure that they had my Bonvoy number on as our stay had not appeared in my Bonvoy account.  He went in and said there were two numbers under our profile, but the primary one on the reservation was an SPG number.  He replaced the SPG number on the reservation and it immediately popped up in my Bonvoy app.

I'd recommend everyone check that their Bonvoy number is the one on the reservation and not a legacy SPG number.


----------



## bosca418

jabberwocky said:


> Just to add another datapoint, we checked out of SVR three days ago and all seven nights have just posted into my Bonvoy account (they also gave me an extra 7 promotional elite nights which I was not expecting!).  When I checked in I asked them to ensure that they had my Bonvoy number on as our stay had not appeared in my Bonvoy account.  He went in and said there were two numbers under our profile, but the primary one on the reservation was an SPG number.  He replaced the SPG number on the reservation and it immediately popped up in my Bonvoy app.
> 
> I'd recommend everyone check that their Bonvoy number is the one on the reservation and not a legacy SPG number.



Did you happen to register for the bonus elite night credit promotion?


----------



## YYJMSP

bosca418 said:


> Did you happen to register for the bonus elite night credit promotion?



the doubling is only supposed to apply to paid stays, but given their IT problems, this would be a nice bonus...


----------



## jabberwocky

bosca418 said:


> Did you happen to register for the bonus elite night credit promotion?





YYJMSP said:


> the doubling is only supposed to apply to paid stays, but given their IT problems, this would be a nice bonus...



Yes - I've registered for that and they seem to have given me double for this stay.  I know it's supposed to only apply to paid stays - and I have plenty of those so far this year with a few work trips, but it was a nice bonus given the run around I've received on a few other stays that didn't post correctly.  Looks like I'll hit Titanium in May


----------



## canesfan

They posted my missing week quickly. It’s just frustrating because they are showing in the app, so it’s definitely an IT error. I even had a paid hotel reservation not apply which again, in the app and at the hotel they had our Bonvoy number with status (got an upgrade). We shouldn’t have to submit missing stays each time we stay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP

jabberwocky said:


> Looks like I'll hit Titanium in May



i hit it today, once it all posts...


----------



## jabberwocky

YYJMSP said:


> i hit it today, once it all posts...



Nice! That's a high percentage of nights spent away from home YTD!


----------



## YYJMSP

jabberwocky said:


> Nice! That's a high percentage of nights spent away from home YTD!



(un)fortunately i typically hit 150nts a year between work and holidays...


----------



## Pedro

I’ve had about 15 nights on 3 different stays at WMH this year, and not one of them has posted towards my elite nights count. I have not taken the time to chase them since I’m already lifetime titanium, otherwise I would have.
On another note, although I typically have more than 100 nights per year (I’m at 38 nights so far this year), I don’t get even close to spending the $20k needed to reach Ambassador level.


----------



## mas

Pedro said:


> ...I have not taken the time to chase them since I’m already lifetime titanium, otherwise I would have.


But you may want the elite nights credit for the Suite Nights awards at 50 and 75 night stays.


----------



## Pedro

You are correct in that respect. I think I’ll reach 75 nights by the middle of the year so maybe this year I’m not worried about it, but that can change in future years. Hopefully by then, Marriott has figured out a way to be consistent on counting nights. 
I could reach it faster, but I have stays already booked at 10+ towns for the next couple of months where there are no Marriotts (none of the 30-something brands) at all


----------



## SandyPGravel

DannyTS said:


> Eventually i had to send a copy of the Vistana reservation to have the Lagunamar stay added. Based on just the copy of the folio I provided to them, the response i got initially was that the rate i paid did not qualify for elite nights!


I just received that response today too.  What a PITA Marriott is!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

Pedro said:


> I’ve had about 15 nights on 3 different stays at WMH this year, and not one of them has posted towards my elite nights count. I have not taken the time to chase them since I’m already lifetime titanium, otherwise I would have.
> On another note, although I typically have more than 100 nights per year (I’m at 38 nights so far this year), I don’t get even close to spending the $20k needed to reach Ambassador level.



@Pedro funny you should post this.  Our stay at WMH posted about four days after we left.  However, all the F&B charges at the restaurant/bar where we met were posted on the folio as "non-revenue" which equated to no points!  Even though we had several charges at that establishment it wasn't worth the time to track it down.  The other F&B charges at the hotel counted and the nights were credited.


----------



## SandyPGravel

When I requested my elite night credits (Using the suggested email above with my folio attached)this is part of the response I received (I cut out the fluffy BS parts.)

_"We appreciate the chance to help you with your account. While researching your request, we found that the charges on this receipt were booked using a travel industry rate.  Travel industry rates are wholesale rates which do not qualify for any Marriott Bonvoy earnings, including points, airline credit, and Elite Nights. "_

I responded with a two sentence email that included no niceties:

_"I don't know where you got your information. but this is my home timeshare stay.  I am entitled to the elite night credit."_

I received the following response:

_"I apologize for the inconvenience caused and appreciate your understanding. Thank you for letting us know of your issue request. Upon reviewing, I have credited the elite nights to your Marriott Bonvoy Account."_

(I again cut out the fluff.)


----------



## tomvc

Checked out Lagunamar yesterday and already see nights credited.  StarOptions reservation had MR/ Bonvoy number attached and carried onto the folio.


----------



## YYJMSP

Decided to intervene as my recent StarOptions stay hadnt posted yet, and two hotel stays after that had posted. 

Sent email to my Ambassador with the $0 folio and she posted it within a day. 

Nights count now at 76, didnt get double nights (wasnt expecting them, but someone else upthread posted they got them), and now waiting to see when i can select my 75nts option for more SNAs.


----------



## vistana101

How long would you guys wait to submit a missing stay request?


----------



## dioxide45

vistana101 said:


> How long would you guys wait to submit a missing stay request?


The website days to wait at least 10 days.


----------



## canesfan

They posted mine then took them away! I got an email saying they didn’t qualify because it was an overseas military booking  Where did they pull that classification from? I’m getting angry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

canesfan said:


> They posted mine then took them away! I got an email saying they didn’t qualify because it was an overseas military booking  Where did they pull that classification from? I’m getting angry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You were Bonvoyed!


----------



## canesfan

dioxide45 said:


> You were Bonvoyed!



Don’t worry I told them what I thought about their Bonvoy! I may never see my nights credited but at least I got my .02 in on how this implementation has gone! Ridiculous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYJMSP

dioxide45 said:


> The website days to wait at least 10 days.



I actually had to intervene on our SO stay in Mar, everything up to that point had posted quickly and on its own since last Aug.

I had two hotel stays that happened in the week after the SO stay post within two days of each departure, so I asked my Ambassador to look into it, and she posted the nights that same day, a week after check out.


----------



## LJT

I reported my missing stays at both Vistana Beach Club and Westin Los Cabos.  I received the email saying I didn’t spend qualifying dollars so I replied that I was an owner and these were qualifying stays and then they credited me one night for each!  I escalated that up to Marriott customer care and got it resolved.  You really have to stay on top of this!  I feel sorry for non-Tuggers who may not realize they are missing out!


----------



## JohnPaul

I finally got a folio copy of our stay at Sheraton Mountain Vista and filled out a missing stay form.  Got a response within 2 hours that it couldn't be posted because there were no charges.  

I called in and and the rep credited my days.  Took about 10 minutes, mostly her getting verification of the stay from their systems.


----------



## teddyo333

I checked out of "Marriott Cypress Harbor" (Interval Exchange 7 day stay) on Saturday, 4/20 and received 7 elite nights in my account on Monday, 4/22.


----------



## Negma

I spent 90 minutes on the phone with the resolution team. Part of the issue was Mission Hills used a non revenue code on our restaurant and bar charges. It was finally resolved. Thanks to this board I was prepared and had gone back to the terms and conditions and quoted it to them. It should not have been that hard. Stay showed up (an owner stay booked a year out) and they gave me some points for the effort. Additional confusion was caused because we booked it as our two bedroom lock-off. This shows up as two reservations in the Bonvoy system. All is good for now.


----------



## farsighted99

I emailed on-line from Marriott.com (log in, go to Help tab, go to Loyalty Program Members and then click on "missing stay form"); sent in my folio for my nights at the Westin St. John. Got some email back that said my booking was made through a travel agency and didn't qualify.  LOL!  Wrote back and told them them Vistana was owned by Marriott (previously was Starwood Vacation Club, now owned by Marriott); not a travel agency.  Also sent this link:  https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/terms/default.mi#vacationclub  and referred them to:

7.2.b  _Vistana Participating Properties._  Due to the nature of Vistana properties, special conditions apply to their participation in the Loyalty Program as follows:

*i.      Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.*

I also sent a copy of my Vistana booking reservation.

The elite nights showed up.  I'm glad I didn't have to waste hours on the phone.


----------



## blondietink

I know I won't receive any credit for our upcoming Harborside stay since it isn't considered a Marriott property.


----------



## JohnPaul

JohnPaul said:


> I finally got a folio copy of our stay at Sheraton Mountain Vista and filled out a missing stay form.  Got a response within 2 hours that it couldn't be posted because there were no charges.
> 
> I called in and and the rep credited my days.  Took about 10 minutes, mostly her getting verification of the stay from their systems.



Unfortunately the stay never posted after my call with the nice rep.  Resubmitted online noting it was a timeshare stay that should be credited even though zero charges. 

Got a reply that it was a “travel industry rate” and ineligible. 

Probably would still be short for platinum with the stay but very annoying.


----------



## dioxide45

JohnPaul said:


> Unfortunately the stay never posted after my call with the nice rep.  Resubmitted online noting it was a timeshare stay that should be credited even though zero charges.
> 
> Got a reply that it was a “travel industry rate” and ineligible.
> 
> Probably would still be short for platinum with the stay but very annoying.


Have you send an email to Internet Customer Care yet? That usually does the trick.


----------



## bosca418

JohnPaul said:


> Unfortunately the stay never posted after my call with the nice rep.  Resubmitted online noting it was a timeshare stay that should be credited even though zero charges.
> 
> Got a reply that it was a “travel industry rate” and ineligible.
> 
> Probably would still be short for platinum with the stay but very annoying.



I had to call VSE owner services. They will call the property on your behalf and sort this out for you. It started out as a conference call and finished the conversation with the resort.  They clearly stated that I will receive all of my night credits. This call was on Friday....still waiting.


----------



## JohnPaul

Perseverance pays off.  Finally got to a Bonvoy Rep (Amy) who left me on hold a long time after I told her my entire tale of woe.

When she came back she said it was posted and indeed it was.

I would count that as my 6th or 7th attempt.


----------



## staze

kozykritter said:


> If you do not receive elite night credits after 14 days, send an email to stay.add@marriott.com with a title that says elite night credit request and to which you have attached your folio from checkout. Make sure you send this email from the same email account that is associated with your Marriott Bonvoy account or else your request may fail. Don't reference receiving any points anywhere in your email because it has to be focused on elite night credit for them to process it. They will automatically add in your welcome bonus and any points for charges during your stay when they post the elite night credits.



@kozykritter thanks so much for this. I shot off an e-mail last night and received the credit this morning. You just helped me with 7 elite nights and put me one night short of Lifetime Platinum with Bonvoy. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Gordgeous

Can anyone confirm:

a) 1-week stay in 2 BR LO = 7 elite night credits (ie only credit for the one reservation/stay)

b) Breaking the above reservation into 2 weeks in 1 BR/Studio units = 14 elite night credits

Presumably, but just curious if anyone has been given 14 elite night credits in scenario a) due to this being treated as 2 rooms in the system.


----------



## controller1

Gordgeous said:


> Can anyone confirm:
> 
> a) 1-week stay in 2 BR LO = 7 elite night credits (ie only credit for the one reservation/stay)
> 
> b) Breaking the above reservation into 2 weeks in 1 BR/Studio units = 14 elite night credits
> 
> Presumably, but just curious if anyone has been given 14 elite night credits in scenario a) due to this being treated as 2 rooms in the system.



I can confirm you receive 7 in scenario "a" and 14 in scenario "b".


----------



## dioxide45

Gordgeous said:


> Can anyone confirm:
> 
> a) 1-week stay in 2 BR LO = 7 elite night credits (ie only credit for the one reservation/stay)
> 
> b) Breaking the above reservation into 2 weeks in 1 BR/Studio units = 14 elite night credits
> 
> Presumably, but just curious if anyone has been given 14 elite night credits in scenario a) due to this being treated as 2 rooms in the system.


The only time scenario b would not be 14 nights is if the two weeks are overlapping stays.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> The only time scenario b would not be 14 nights is if the two weeks are overlapping stays.


Is this for home ownership only? I assume the weeks would have to be enrolled in the bonvoy program? I used star options I banked and never received the nights.


----------



## Ken555

CPNY said:


> Is this for home ownership only? I assume the weeks would have to be enrolled in the bonvoy program? I used star options I banked and never received the nights.



Join the club...you’ve been Bonvoyed. 

You are entitled to the night credit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> Is this for home ownership only? I assume the weeks would have to be enrolled in the bonvoy program? I used star options I banked and never received the nights.


There is no enrolling of weeks in Bonvoy. You are either a member of the rewards program or not. If you are a member and your Bonvoy number is on the reservation when you checkin, you should get the nights.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> There is no enrolling of weeks in Bonvoy. You are either a member of the rewards program or not. If you are a member and your Bonvoy number is on the reservation when you checkin, you should get the nights.


Eh I could care less about it. I hardly ever get anything from being a good elite member anyway. I’ll lose the benefit when my developer unit is officially out of my name anyway.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> There is no enrolling of weeks in Bonvoy. You are either a member of the rewards program or not. If you are a member and your Bonvoy number is on the reservation when you checkin, you should get the nights.


By enrolled I guess I meant eligible to be converted to bonvoy points. (Developer purchase). Seems that’s not the case anyway. Oh well no nights for my recent stay oh well


----------



## Ken555

CPNY said:


> Eh I could care less about it. I hardly ever get anything from being a good elite member anyway. I’ll lose the benefit when my developer unit is officially out of my name anyway.



Perhaps. I didn’t buy from the developer, and I get value out of being Platinum when staying at the hotels. Not sure how great that will be now that it’s all Marriott, but I’ll find out over the next year at various properties. Without the ability to count timeshare stays toward the 50 nights for platinum, I wouldn’t make it. I don’t have that many nights at Marriott hotels (just booked another Airbnb in Sydney, so where I would have once used points for a hotel I’m somewhat loyal to I no longer do so since the cash price elsewhere is much more valuable). Maybe when these companies become loyal to me, I’ll return the favor again...naw, they wouldn’t.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We got our 50 nights again this year as we stayed in a lot of studios. On our last Lagunamar stay we gave them our Bonvoy number at check in but when attended a presentation they did not have it in the computer. You need to double check that they actually input your number. We seem to get perks more when we stay at a Westin hotel than Marriotts. For Hyatt hotels we have a lesser status but seem to always get good perks and upgrades


----------



## CPNY

Ken555 said:


> Perhaps. I didn’t buy from the developer, and I get value out of being Platinum when staying at the hotels. Not sure how great that will be now that it’s all Marriott, but I’ll find out over the next year at various properties. Without the ability to count timeshare stays toward the 50 nights for platinum, I wouldn’t make it. I don’t have that many nights at Marriott hotels (just booked another Airbnb in Sydney, so where I would have once used points for a hotel I’m somewhat loyal to I no longer do so since the cash price elsewhere is much more valuable). Maybe when these companies become loyal to me, I’ll return the favor again...naw, they wouldn’t.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s how I feel. I was in Sydney in feb and stayed in a great airbnb, i usually book airbnb anytime i go to a city. Been keeping resort trips to my TS usage only. Once bonvoy came about Gold Elite status lost out on a lot. I’ve yet to be “upgraded” and lost lounge access. Platinum is at least worth the 15 breakfast credit you get, and the late checkout, etc. I feel like they don’t care unless you are platinum. I agree though, I’d show loyalty once they remotely show any sliver of it back.


----------



## DavidnRobin

So...
We stayed 14 nites at Westin St John in June, but didn’t get credit for our stay because our invoice didn’t have qualified charges (we didn’t charge anything to our villa). Although, our invoice had a daily $25 fee charged.

Is this correct?

“We apologize we are unable to post this stay to your account as your hotel bill does not show any eligible charges. As a Marriott Bonvoy member, each time you stay at a participating hotel you may earn points or frequent flyer credit and personal Elite nights based on the eligible charges shown on the final itemized hotel bill in your name.”

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

I've had that response for WKORV stays, but if you keep emphasizing you are not looking for points, but rather night credits, they will eventually relent/realize what you really want. In my case, I was staying a couple of weeks and also used some hotel points for a night, and they were crediting some of the stay but not all. Eventually they worked it all out, but I had to keep insisting that I wanted the stay credit, not additional points. You obviously stayed there.


----------



## Ken555

DavidnRobin said:


> So...
> We stayed 14 nites at Westin St John in June, but didn’t get credit for our stay because our invoice didn’t have qualified charges (we didn’t charge anything to our villa). Although, our invoice had a daily $25 fee charged.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> “We apologize we are unable to post this stay to your account as your hotel bill does not show any eligible charges. As a Marriott Bonvoy member, each time you stay at a participating hotel you may earn points or frequent flyer credit and personal Elite nights based on the eligible charges shown on the final itemized hotel bill in your name.”
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is what has happened to me for every WDW stay since last August after the program merger. They finally fixed one and I’m now waiting to receive the stay credits for last weeks stay. I also paid misc items such as housekeeping but those don’t earn points, it seems, just like taxes in HI. 

FWIW, I’ve never had any issue receiving stay credits at Marriotts on II exchanges so I can only surmise that something is coded wrong in the system which prevents automatic credit and the staff still isn’t trained properly on Vistana stays. After all, it’s not a hotel but in terms of points/stays they treat it as such. Yet, even if you stay at a hotel and don’t spend anything (such as a redemption on points) you still earn the night credit. I don’t understand how they can be so inept that it’s taken a year since the merger and they still don’t get this fixed. It’s really quite astonishing, and yet another reason we have and continue to be Bonvoyed. We’re some of their best customers yet they make us jump through hoops to get the benefits of the program.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> This is what has happened to me for every WDW stay since last August after the program merger. They finally fixed one and I’m now waiting to receive the stay credits for last weeks stay. I also paid misc items such as housekeeping but those don’t earn points, it seems, just like taxes in HI.
> 
> FWIW, I’ve never had any issue receiving stay credits at Marriotts on II exchanges so I can only surmise that something is coded wrong in the system which prevents automatic credit and the staff still isn’t trained properly on Vistana stays. After all, it’s not a hotel but in terms of points/stays they treat it as such. Yet, even if you stay at a hotel and don’t spend anything (such as a redemption on points) you still earn the night credit. I don’t understand how they can be so inept that it’s taken a year since the merger and they still don’t get this fixed. It’s really quite astonishing, and yet another reason we have and continue to be Bonvoyed. We’re some of their best customers yet they make us jump through hoops to get the benefits of the program.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thanks.  You are correct - it appears as if they think I am requesting points and not night stays.

What is the best contact number to call to get resolution on this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

DavidnRobin said:


> Thanks.  You are correct - it appears as if they think I am requesting points and not night stays.
> 
> What is the best contact number to call to get resolution on this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sadly, the email contact mentioned earlier in this thread is what I used and received a similar reply as you. I even pushed back last year and they didn't care. This most recent request I only sent once, and then when they declined I simply waited until my return to WDW (last week) and spoke with a manager about it. It took two discussions for him to get a reply and suddenly my nights were credited. Now I'm waiting for last weeks stay to post, and he told me to just contact him if it doesn't by end of this week (which I'm expecting to do, since it hasn't posted yet). 

Note that the reception staff at WDW (including the manager) were not familiar with this benefit. It's been almost a year since it was implemented AND THEY STILL DON'T KNOW ABOUT IT. I think that's the more important issue. When we have to train the staff (including management) on the details of a standard (and promoted) feature of the program, something is wrong.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> Sadly, the email contact mentioned earlier in this thread is what I used and received a similar reply as you. I even pushed back last year and they didn't care. This most recent request I only sent once, and then when they declined I simply waited until my return to WDW (last week) and spoke with a manager about it. It took two discussions for him to get a reply and suddenly my nights were credited. Now I'm waiting for last weeks stay to post, and he told me to just contact him if it doesn't by end of this week (which I'm expecting to do, since it hasn't posted yet).
> 
> Note that the reception staff at WDW (including the manager) were not familiar with this benefit. It's been almost a year since it was implemented AND THEY STILL DON'T KNOW ABOUT IT. I think that's the more important issue. When we have to train the staff (including management) on the details of a standard (and promoted) feature of the program, something is wrong.



I am now in bizarre world.
I called Marriott Customer Service number - clearly explained the situation - I was forwarded to a Supervisor - once again, clearly explained the situation - and guess what?

They forwarded me to VSN Owner Services!
LOLOLOLOL

I have a feeling I will be forwarded back to Marriott.

btw - WSJ did not add my Bonvoy number on my stay even though I gave to them.

Follow up - a very nice VSN associate (Ghada) conferenced called Marriott and it appears that my 1st 7 nites were credited, but still waiting on my 2nd 7 nites (case number is still open).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

DavidnRobin said:


> I am now in bizarre world.
> I called Marriott Customer Service number - clearly explained the situation - I was forwarded to a Supervisor - once again, clearly explained the situation - and guess what?
> 
> They forwarded me to VSN Owner Services!
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> I have a feeling I will be forwarded back to Marriott.
> 
> btw - WSJ did not add my Bonvoy number on my stay even though I gave to them.
> 
> Follow up - a very nice VSN associate (Ghada) conferenced called Marriott and it appears that my 1st 7 nites were credited, but still waiting on my 2nd 7 nites (case number is still open).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So, did the reservation show on Marriott.com?


----------



## DavidnRobin

controller1 said:


> So, did the reservation show on Marriott.com?



Do you mean as a Recent Activity on my Account page?
No.
This is the reason I reported the Missing Stay Request.  I would guess it didn’t show was because WSJ did not enter my Bonvoy Number (even though I made sure that they had it when we checked in).

I sent Marriott the invoice from my stay (and confirmation numbers), and made clear that I was requesting nite stays and not Bonvoy points.  We only were charged the $25/nite ‘environmental’ Fee as we didn’t charge anything to our villa.

The person at Marriott (Christine) that VSN conferenced in was quite helpful, and appeared to realize that there is an issue with VSE reservations.

We shall see...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

DavidnRobin said:


> Do you mean as a Recent Activity on my Account page?
> No.
> This is the reason I reported the Missing Stay Request.  I would guess it didn’t show was because WSJ did not enter my Bonvoy Number (even though I made sure that they had it when we checked in).
> 
> I sent Marriott the invoice from my stay (and confirmation numbers), and made clear that I was requesting nite stays and not Bonvoy points.  We only were charged the $25/nite ‘environmental’ Fee as we didn’t charge anything to our villa.
> 
> The person at Marriott (Christine) that VSN conferenced in was quite helpful, and appeared to realize that there is an issue with VSE reservations.
> 
> We shall see...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, I mean did it show on Marriott.com (not Vistana.com) as a pending reservation prior to your arrival?


----------



## CPNY

I really should call and fight for this. I guess just call bonvoy? here is one for everyone, if I rent from someone else and go, does that matter?


----------



## controller1

controller1 said:


> No, I mean did it show on Marriott.com (not Vistana.com) as a pending reservation prior to your arrival?



The reason I ask is this is how I've handled the situation and I'm not saying it is foolproof but it has not failed me at all.

At least one month prior to arrival I send an online request to Owner Services for each reservation. I request my Marriott Bonvoy # xxxxxxxxx be added to my reservation.  Anywhere from two hours to one day later that Vistana reservation starts showing in the My Trips section of Marriott.com.  That way, I know prior to arrival that my loyalty number is attached to the reservation and I don't have to worry about a front desk clerk adding it.  After check-out I've always had the points/nights credits appear.


----------



## DavidnRobin

controller1 said:


> No, I mean did it show on Marriott.com (not Vistana.com) as a pending reservation prior to your arrival?



I do not know as I had no reason to check Marriott prior to our WSJ stay as I had no stays in 2019 until WSJ. All of my future stays (n=7) show on Marriott.com - including WSJ in 2020 - so I assume it was there, but there is no way to see past reservations except in the Latest Activity section that does not show our stay (as stated). It does show my Sept 2019 stays at WKORV.


----------



## DavidnRobin

controller1 said:


> The reason I ask is this is how I've handled the situation and I'm not saying it is foolproof but it has not failed me at all.
> 
> At least one month prior to arrival I send an online request to Owner Services for each reservation. I request my Marriott Bonvoy # xxxxxxxxx be added to my reservation.  Anywhere from two hours to one day later that Vistana reservation starts showing in the My Trips section of Marriott.com.  That way, I know prior to arrival that my loyalty number is attached to the reservation and I don't have to worry about a front desk clerk adding it.  After check-out I've always had the points/nights credits appear.



I did ask during WSJ check in if they had my Bonvoy number, and I confirmed the number was correct (updated from SPG number) - and it was.  I knew ahead of the potential issue ahead of time - as it came up during my 2019 WKORV stays - so I double checked upon check in.  The problem is likely on WSJ side as it was not on our invoice.  The WSJ check in at the Front Desk was certainly dodgy as the associates were new.

The stays have not shown on Marriott.com (yet) although Marriott Rep said the 1st week was credited.
We shall see...
I have 19 nites coming up at WKORV, WPORV and Sheraton Poipu in Sept - so it will continue my current status (Gold) as I do not have enough for 50 nites (Plat) anyway - so not really a huge deal.


----------



## controller1

DavidnRobin said:


> I did ask during WSJ check in if they had my Bonvoy number, and I confirmed the number was correct (updated from SPG number) - and it was.  I knew ahead of the potential issue ahead of time - as it came up during my 2019 WKORV stays - so I double checked upon check in.  The problem is likely on WSJ side as it was not on our invoice.  The WSJ check in at the Front Desk was certainly dodgy as the associates were new.
> 
> The stays have not shown on Marriott.com (yet) although Marriott Rep said the 1st week was credited.
> We shall see...
> I have 19 nites coming up at WKORV, WPORV and Sheraton Poipu in Sept - so it will continue my current status (Gold) as I do not have enough for 50 nites (Plat) anyway - so not really a huge deal.



Assuming you have a Marriott credit card, wouldn't you only need another two nights to hit 50?  14 nights at WSJ and 19 upcoming nights plus the 15 credit card nights gives you 48.  A mattress run would give you Platinum.


----------



## dioxide45

I have yet to see a Vistana reservation show up on Marriott.com. Currently with II exchanges and Vistana reservations, there is no Marriott confirmation number. So there is no way to call and add your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation prior to checkin.


----------



## controller1

dioxide45 said:


> I have yet to see a Vistana reservation show up on Marriott.com. Currently with II exchanges and Vistana reservations, there is no Marriott confirmation number. *So there is no way to call and add your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation prior to checkin.*



Not sure about II exchanges but there is a way with Vistana reservations.  Read my earlier post.  Access your Vistana reservation on Vistana's site and send a special request asking that your Marriott Bonvoy number be added to the reservation.  By the next day, you will see the Vistana reservation on Marriott.com and you can then be assured your Bonvoy number is associated with your reservation.


----------



## DavidnRobin

dioxide45 said:


> I have yet to see a Vistana reservation show up on Marriott.com. Currently with II exchanges and Vistana reservations, there is no Marriott confirmation number. So there is no way to call and add your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation prior to checkin.



On Marriott.com - my future 7 VSE HomeResort reservations show (along with confirmation #s), but not my VSN (SO) Reservation (Poipu).  The Marriott system would not accept the VSN confirmation number for the Poipu reservation.

My WSJ weeks were HomeResort.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555

controller1 said:


> The reason I ask is this is how I've handled the situation and I'm not saying it is foolproof but it has not failed me at all.
> 
> At least one month prior to arrival I send an online request to Owner Services for each reservation. I request my Marriott Bonvoy # xxxxxxxxx be added to my reservation.  Anywhere from two hours to one day later that Vistana reservation starts showing in the My Trips section of Marriott.com.  That way, I know prior to arrival that my loyalty number is attached to the reservation and I don't have to worry about a front desk clerk adding it.  After check-out I've always had the points/nights credits appear.



I don’t think this matters too much, but is definitely a good idea. I think this because, for example, my last stay at WDW during checkin they add my number. While I am standing there I opened the Marriott app and under stays WDW suddenly appears and shows the correct checkin and checkout dates, etc. Its there! I even showed it to them upon checkin, since my prior stay it appeared and then when I checked out it was gone and not even under past stays. Just gone. The same thing happened last week when I left. I don’t know if this is just a WDW thing or not, but they’ve got problems.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmhpsu93

DavidnRobin said:


> On Marriott.com - my future 7 VSE HomeResort reservations show (along with confirmation #s), but not my VSN (SO) Reservation (Poipu).  The Marriott system would not accept the VSN confirmation number for the Poipu reservation.
> 
> My WSJ weeks were HomeResort.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have three SVV reservations booked on VSN, two show up on Marriott and one doesn't.  I own two weeks there.  Going to call and see what's up today - I think you attach your Bonvoy number to your ownership week and then it just works automatically (I remember doing this a couple of months ago, but can't remember how exactly the conversation went).

I'll see what they say and report back.


----------



## SandyPGravel

This is weird.  I just checked Marriott and both of my upcoming stays (Lagunamar in October-SO rez and St. John in February-Home rez) are listed and I did not contact owner services to add my Marriott #.  I was going to email like was suggested above, but I will wait and see if my stays are credited to my account.

Ok, gets weirder, I have two separate listings for my Lagunamar rez, with two different confirmation #'s.  Gonna be interesting to see what happens. (Maybe because it's a 2 BR LO?)


----------



## jmhpsu93

SandyPGravel said:


> This is weird.  I just checked Marriott and both of my upcoming stays (Lagunamar in October-SO rez and St. John in February-Home rez) are listed and I did not contact owner services to add my Marriott #.  I was going to email like was suggested above, but I will wait and see if my stays are credited to my account.
> 
> Ok, gets weirder, _*I have two separate listings for my Lagunamar rez, with two different confirmation #'s.  Gonna be interesting to see what happens. (Maybe because it's a 2 BR LO?)*_



Vistana rep just told me that's how it shows up in Marriott for 2 BR LOs.  Mine look that way, too.


----------



## canesfan

I’ve had problems with both hotel stays and timeshare. They will be on the Marriott site but when we check out, gone. Missing stay requests have worked for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

jmhpsu93 said:


> Vistana rep just told me that's how it shows up in Marriott for 2 BR LOs.  Mine look that way, too.



It's not the way universally. I have a Vistana Home Resort reservation for WKORVN for a 2-bedroom lockff for September but it is not showing as two reservations on Marriott.com.  Don't you love the consistency?


----------



## jtp1947

CPNY said:


> I really should call and fight for this. I guess just call bonvoy? here is one for everyone, if I rent from someone else and go, does that matter?



If you rent from someone and your Bonvoy # is on the reservation, you get the elite nights.


----------



## CPNY

jtp1947 said:


> If you rent from someone and your Bonvoy # is on the reservation, you get the elite nights.


Thanks! I really should fight. That’s 12 nights I’m leaving on the table lol.


----------



## YYJMSP

jmhpsu93 said:


> Vistana rep just told me that's how it shows up in Marriott for 2 BR LOs.  Mine look that way, too.



Well, that's new -- it used to show a single 2BR booking, and now I too see double bookings for 2BR LOs, each saying they are a 1BR, studio, or 1BR Larger depending on the specific property...


----------



## DavidnRobin

Marriott is still denying my Nite Stays at WSJ claiming they were made using a travel industry rate. 

“While researching your request, we found that the charges on this receipt were booked using a travel industry rate.  Travel industry rates are wholesale rates which do not qualify for any Marriott Bonvoy earnings, including points, airline credit, and Elite Nights.”

Then...

“If our records show that stays booked using a travel industry rates were incorrectly posted to your account in the past. Credit for these ineligible stays that have already posted to your account will remain on your account; however, I apologize that I can’t manually add stays that were booked using these ineligible rates.”

So... Marriott Customer Service is claiming that VSE/VSN reservations do not qualify for Nite Stays. Arg!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

Keep trying! It took me a couple of weeks of back and forth to convince them. Make sure they understand you are an owner staying at a Marriott timeshare.


----------



## SandyPGravel

I agree keep trying.  I had to respond back several times.  I received the same form email you got regarding travel industry rate.  I responded back with:

"I don't know where you got your information. but this is my home timeshare stay.  I am entitled to the elite night credit."

Then I received this:

"Thank you for your reply. I hope this will finds you well.  

I apologize for the inconvenience caused and appreciate your understanding. Thank you for letting us know of your issue request. Upon reviewing, I have credited the elite nights to your Marriott Bonvoy Account.

If we can be of further assistance, please contact our customer service group at:  

http://www.marriott.com/rewards/customer-support.mi 

Thank you for choosing Marriott.  

Sincerely,
Neha   
Marriott Bonvoy Guest Services   "

So, keep replying back to them.   I was going to copy and paste the info from when the systems were combined, but I didn't get the chance.


----------



## canesfan

Yes, keep on them. I had to send them a copy of the email we received saying TS stays got elite night credit. After that they posted them to my account.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canesfan

Refer to Section 7.2.b of the Bonvoy program.

https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/terms/default.mi#vacationclub



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

I have often replied with a copy paste from the Bonvoy T&C along with a cut and paste from the email we received from Vistana indicating we would start earning elite night credits. That has done the trick so far. THough we still shouldn't have to beg for the nights.


----------



## Ken555

dioxide45 said:


> I have often replied with a copy paste from the Bonvoy T&C along with a cut and paste from the email we received from Vistana indicating we would start earning elite night credits. That has done the trick so far. THough we still shouldn't have to beg for the nights.



It does feel like begging, doesn’t it? Especially after they accuse us of having a non qualified rate, weren’t even there, etc etc. It’s just absurd how poorly they handle these issues.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## controller1

Ken555 said:


> It does feel like begging, doesn’t it? Especially after they accuse us of having a non qualified rate, weren’t even there, etc etc. It’s just absurd how poorly they handle these issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It's just absurd how poorly they're trained!


----------



## blondietink

dioxide45 said:


> I have yet to see a Vistana reservation show up on Marriott.com. Currently with II exchanges and Vistana reservations, there is no Marriott confirmation number. So there is no way to call and add your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation prior to checkin.



I just checked and both of my upcoming SO reservations are showing up on Marriott.com .... one for Lagunamar in November and one for Sheraton Desert Oasis for next March. Funny thing is that the ticket at the top of the page where it says Upcoming Reservations says I have 3, but I only really have 2 and only 2 show up in the details section.


----------



## Ken555

I finally received my night credits, but it took a manager at WDW to make it happen. He wasn’t even aware, a year after the announcement, that we were entitled to them. To his credit, he has asked for examples of other VSN resorts that do apply the night credits automatically as they are trying to fix it. Obviously, someone goofed in the system integration of the WDW resort. I’m just amazed it’s over a year and this is still going on. Can you imagine how many others this has likely impacted? I suspect many don’t even bother checking their account to verify they received their credit and, when/if they inquired, didn’t follow up after being told by Marriott that their stay didn’t quality. And some people question why I prefer doing business with small companies... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pchung6

Ken555 said:


> It does feel like begging, doesn’t it? Especially after they accuse us of having a non qualified rate, weren’t even there, etc etc. It’s just absurd how poorly they handle these issues.



It is how I felt when I tried to fight for 3 hotel night credits earlier this year. They made me feel like they are doing me a favor to investigate and open the cases. If they don’t mess up first, I don’t have to call. Eventually just last week, I received 5 nights credits when I only asked for 3. If it’s not because I need 3 additional credits to qualify for Titanium this year and next year, I really don’t want to deal with Marriott anymore.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Ken555 said:


> It does feel like begging, doesn’t it? Especially after they accuse us of having a non qualified rate, weren’t even there, etc etc. It’s just absurd how poorly they handle these issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It does feel like begging - I already spent too much time dealing with this.  I did get 7 of my 14 nites posted (2nd WSJ week, but not 1st week?).  It did help to send them the section that shows the VSE stays get nite stay credits.

Now... going to wait a week to see if the other 7 nites get posted. At least I can now show them that I received credit for the 2nd 7 nites as proof.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> It does feel like begging - I already spent too much time dealing with this.  I did get 7 of my 14 nites posted (2nd WSJ week, but not 1st week?).  It did help to send them the section that shows the VSE stays get nite stay credits.
> 
> Now... going to wait a week to see if the other 7 nites get posted. At least I can now show them that I received credit for the 2nd 7 nites as proof.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I emailed to get my husband number associated with an upcoming reservation that we can not see on his Marriott.com trip page. here is the response. 

“It would be my pleasure to assist you. 

I can confirm that your Marriott Bonvoy™ Account Number xxxxxxxxx is currently linked to your Vacation Ownership Interest (VOI), and your reservations automatically qualify for nightly stay credits with Marriott Bonvoy. 

You may confirm your qualifying reservations by contacting Marriott Bonvoy by phone at 888.625.4990. Representatives are available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week for assistance. “

So even though I got this nice email, I still can’t see the resie on his account. 

In my Bonvoy account, I see 4 reservations that i have under my name.  
Right now the sticking point is DH.  I will let you know after my stay.


----------



## dioxide45

Is it possible the reservation is in your name with his Bonvoy number attached to it?


----------



## DavidnRobin

I am missing 14 nite stays - 7 from before (WSJ week), and now 7 from a WPORV Home Resort stay in Sept.

My 5-nite SO stay at SKR did show.

Tired of chasing these nites, but now will be short of 25 stays.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrayFal

dioxide45 said:


> Is it possible the reservation is in your name with his Bonvoy number attached to it?


Anything is possible!

Vistana had the wrong Bonvoy number for me; once they fixed that I know see all my resies in my Bonvoy account.  

The above email I quoted was specifically addressed to Mr Grayfal, not me. 
Will report back after my stay next month.


----------



## BradC

I received the same "travel industry rate" response when asking for elite credit for my Explorer Package stay, but I assumed that might be legit.  Does anyone know if Explorer Packages should count towards elite night credit?


----------



## DavidnRobin

BradC said:


> I received the same "travel industry rate" response when asking for elite credit for my Explorer Package stay, but I assumed that might be legit.  Does anyone know if Explorer Packages should count towards elite night credit?



EP stays do not count towards night stay credits.

Promo stays also do not qualify.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## critterchick

dioxide45 said:


> Is it possible the reservation is in your name with his Bonvoy number attached to it?



That happens to us every time. I called Vistana to change the name on our booking from me to my husband, and they had a Bonvoy number that didn't belong to either of us. They assured me that they had corrected the error, and it had his number attached. However, it still had my EMAIL address, and when we checked in to WPOVR last week, their records showed it crediting to me. We corrected it, but at checkout it had reverted to me, and the receptionist had to cancel our checkout, reapply his information and check us out again, then check us in (under his information, including his email) for our second week, which we are currently enjoying. Neither of us have received credit for the stay, but it was just yesterday, so we will give it a couple of days before we get our knickers in a twist. And I am certain that we'll have to go through this again when we check out next week.

I'm the lead on our Vistana account, so I think that the issue is with them not properly transmitting his info to Marriott. We have a future booking that we made under his login, and it's still showing up in my Bonvoy account, not his. It's very annoying, but those stays get him to Titanium, so I channel my dog who wouldn't give up her chicken leg without a fight.


----------



## bajohnsons

DavidnRobin said:


> EP stays do not count towards night stay credits.
> 
> Promo stays also do not qualify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I had an EP stay credited with both a stay and nights last year. I made sure at check-in that my Bonvoy number was attached to the reservation. Maybe that was a fluke for me.


----------



## blondietink

Here we go again ... stayed at Lagunamar for 4 nights using our StarOptions and it came up on our Marriott account as an upcoming reservation.  We connected it to an EP which was 7 nights long.  Checked out Marriott account and the 7 day EP was credited as nights, but not our 4 night StarOptions stay.  UGH!


----------



## NJDave

We had three stays at Vistana Villages over the past year. All stays were via accommodation certificates.  We own in Bella and Key West (i.e. StarOptions) at Vistana Villages.  In each of the stays, we initially did not receive credit for the nights stay.  Our Bonvoy number was attached to the reservation and we indicated that we were owners during each visit.

The first time, I submitted a missing stay request and received credit via that request.  The second stay, I submitted a missing stay request and did not initially receive credit.  However, I called customer service and the rep gave me credit since I was an owner at Vistana Villages.  The third stay which was in December, I once again did not receive credit via the missing stay request.  When I called, the rep said that I was not eligible for credit via the "promotional rate" from Interval.  When I brought up that I was an owner, the rep told me that I would only get credit for the stay if it was using my ownership and that I had to go through Vistana to get credit in that case.  

Each time we stay, it is getting more difficult to get credit.


----------



## dioxide45

NJDave said:


> We had three stays at Vistana Villages over the past year. All stays were via accommodation certificates.  We own in Bella and Key West (i.e. StarOptions) at Vistana Villages.  In each of the stays, we initially did not receive credit for the nights stay.  Our Bonvoy number was attached to the reservation and we indicated that we were owners during each visit.
> 
> The first time, I submitted a missing stay request and received credit via that request.  The second stay, I submitted a missing stay request and did not initially receive credit.  However, I called customer service and the rep gave me credit since I was an owner at Vistana Villages.  The third stay which was in December, I once again did not receive credit via the missing stay request.  When I called, the rep said that I was not eligible for credit via the "promotional rate" from Interval.  When I brought up that I was an owner, the rep told me that I would only get credit for the stay if it was using my ownership and that I had to go through Vistana to get credit in that case.
> 
> Each time we stay, it is getting more difficult to get credit.


Since we will never hit 50 or 75 nights in a year and I am now lifetime Platinum and DW will have Platinum through our Marriott ownership, I have decided to stop fighting them for the nights and don't even bother with missing stay requests anymore.


----------



## NJDave

dioxide45 said:


> Since we will never hit 50 or 75 nights in a year and I am now lifetime Platinum and DW will have Platinum through our Marriott ownership, I have decided to stop fighting them for the nights and don't even bother with missing stay requests anymore.



I have Platinum through Marriott ownership.  However, I am still short of lifetime Platinum by around 100 nights.  I am trying to get lifetime in case they change the rules.  I would also have the benefit to have DW get Platinum through Marriott ownership while I have the lifetime.


----------



## Ken555

NJDave said:


> I have Platinum through Marriott ownership. However, I am still short of lifetime Platinum by around 100 nights. I am trying to get lifetime in case they change the rules. I would also have the benefit to have DW get Platinum through Marriott ownership while I have the lifetime.



Keep on it! They need to actually credit nights per their policy. Marriott is losing my loyalty through these issues, though. The sad part is that I don’t really feel like I have many other options.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky

Just to add another data point.  I just checked out of WKV a couple of days ago on a Getaway stay.  This morning an extra 7 nights popped into my Bonvoy account so I've received credit automatically.  This is definitely a YMMV situation.


----------



## Snowonbeach

I don't see my two nights from Lagunamar last week. We're still here on a separate reservation. Will ask at the front desk tomorrow. Last year I had to phone Marriott and argue that we are owners here at our home resort in order to get credited. Do you think this is a Lagunamar issue? Also, this week's reservation is an Explorer package but we also booked the attached studio. Do you think we will get the 6 nights credit?


----------



## blondietink

We did not get the credit on our 7 night explorer package but did get credit for the 4 nights staying on our options  I am tired of arguing with Marriott.


----------



## canesfan

My Lagunamar was credited to our account. It took longer than I expected but it did show up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyPGravel

I was able to have my 7 nights @ WSJ added to my account with only 1(ONE) email.  With everything else going on right now I didn't expect to receive a response in a timely manner, let alone a positive outcome. Little victories


----------



## YYJMSP

Data point -- WDW home resort stay, showed up in Marriott upcoming reservations.  No charges to folio.  

Did not automatically post 7 nights credit (has every other time since merger).  

Waited the min 10 days after end of stay, filled out missing stay form online and attached PDF of $0 folio.  Got a response in 15mins, nights and welcome points posted next day.


----------



## byeloe

same here with our recent 7 nights at Lagunamar.  filled in the missing stay form, message said it could be 10 day wait, should have said 10 minutes, lol


----------



## BA21

I had an early March 8- night stay at WKV using staroptions that consisted of two seperate consecutive reservations (2 nights & 6 nights).  I filed 2 missing stay reports using the link on the Bonvoy activity page and attached the resort folio that was emailed after the stay(s).  I had to file two reports as you can only attach one hotel invoice per report.

First attempt, both denied stating the hotel invoice was not included although it was clearly included as an attachment.  2nd attempt, one reservation was credited (2 nights) and the other reservation was denied (6 nights).  The denial email indicated " Due to the special price you booked, we cannot directly determine whether you can earn it or not".  3rd attempt was successful and I have been credited the full 8 nights.

Your success in being credited Bonvoy nights stayed on a Vistana staroption reservation appears to depend on which Bonvoy employee processes the missing stay request.  I received replies from 4 different Bonvoy employees.  2 employees properly credited the stay to my Bonvoy account, 2 others replied the missing stay report was not eligible.  Although frustrating, keep filing the missing stay report until you are credited with the nights of your stay.

I have received the nightly stay credit for staroption reservations, II getaway, and II certificate exchange stays.


----------



## tarahsu

dioxide45 said:


> Seems to be official. From an email I received today from Vistana;
> 
> _For the first time ever, Owners will now earn credit on their ownership stays toward higher membership tiers in the new loyalty program (Platinum Elite, Lifetime, etc.)._


Sorry I am late to this.  Did this start in August 2018? I just stayed at the Marriott Ko Olina in December 2019 on a trade via II and I own SDO but the front desk told me I don't get nights credited because it was a trade via a third party.


----------



## controller1

tarahsu said:


> Sorry I am late to this.  Did this start in August 2018? I just stayed at the Marriott Ko Olina in December 2019 on a trade via II and I own SDO but the front desk told me I don't get nights credited because it was a trade via a third party.



For Vistana owners it started in August 2018. My understanding is the MVC owners had this perk for some time.


----------



## tarahsu

controller1 said:


> For Vistana owners it started in August 2018. My understanding is the MVC owners had this perk for some time.


Thanks. I own Vistana but the front desk at Ko Olina told me I don't get night (stays) credited for a trade through II


----------



## byeloe

tarahsu said:


> Thanks. I own Vistana but the front desk at Ko Olina told me I don't get night (stays) credited for a trade through II


You could try filling the missing stay form on the Bonvoy site and see what they say.


----------



## oneohana

Usually our Marriott stays post within a few days (Hotels, timeshares, II exchanges even when using ac's). Starwood/Vistana stays have been a fight, but eventually got the credit.
The goal is to get lifetime platinum for my wife and me in case we get rid of the timeshares.


----------



## Ken555

tarahsu said:


> Thanks. I own Vistana but the front desk at Ko Olina told me I don't get night (stays) credited for a trade through II



I’ve stayed at various Marriotts over the years from II trades and always received credit for the nights. If anything, it is the Vistana resorts that have the problems reporting the stays, not Marriotts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tarahsu

Thanks all! I was able to get credit for my stays


----------



## cubigbird

Seems as if I am getting pushback from Bonvoy on getting a recent WKV timeshare stay credited.  I submitted a missing stay request with the final folio and they wouldn't post it and I called Bonvoy customer and they wouldn't post it either.  Any suggestions?


----------



## jabberwocky

cubigbird said:


> Seems as if I am getting pushback from Bonvoy on getting a recent WKV timeshare stay credited.  I submitted a missing stay request with the final folio and they wouldn't post it and I called Bonvoy customer and they wouldn't post it either.  Any suggestions?


I would email them again and attach a copy of the Aug. 2018 announcement which stated timeshare stays count for elite night credits (it worked for me at SDO after they initially didn't want to give me credit).  

How did you book the stay?  II?  I know rates through some channels (e.g., expedia) won't count.


----------



## cubigbird

It was just a regular timeshare stay booked through Vistana.  What’s a good Email address over at Bonvoy to send to?


----------



## jabberwocky

cubigbird said:


> It was just a regular timeshare stay booked through Vistana.  What’s a good Email address over at Bonvoy to send to?


You should definitely get credit then.  I just sent you a PM with the address I used to get it resolved.


----------



## cubigbird

jabberwocky said:


> You should definitely get credit then.  I just sent you a PM with the address I used to get it resolved.



I sent an email to the address you gave me but it came back undeliverable.  It doesn't appear that one works.


----------



## jabberwocky

cubigbird said:


> I sent an email to the address you gave me but it came back undeliverable.  It doesn't appear that one works.


hmmm...it was early 2019 when I used it. Maybe they disabled it and are now using something different.  Sorry.


----------



## cubigbird

Does anyone know if it matters to which room / side of 2BD lockoff you charge to on folio to make sure elite night credits post after stay?  As we have discussed before the automatic nights posting has been spotty but I’m wondering if it matters which room number you charge to in a lockoff?  My recent stay before year end will move me to Titanium status and I don’t want to have to fight for it in January.


----------



## Ken555

cubigbird said:


> Does anyone know if it matters to which room / side of 2BD lockoff you charge to on folio to make sure elite night credits post after stay? As we have discussed before the automatic nights posting has been spotty but I’m wondering if it matters which room number you charge to in a lockoff? My recent stay before year end will move me to Titanium status and I don’t want to have to fight for it in January.



In my experience, that does not matter. Both units of a 2 bed LO would be on the same folio. My advice would simply be certain your Marriott number is correct before you checkout.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## islandguy

I just sent in a 17 night stay at Westin Lagunamar  that I stayed Nov/Dec this year.  Last year had to go back and forth with Marriott with limited results to various emails and discussions.  Hope this works as I want to get to Platinum *Titanium* as this stay puts me well over.


----------



## cubigbird

islandguy said:


> I just sent in a 17 night stay at Westin Lagunamar  that I stayed Nov/Dec this year.  Last year had to go back and forth with Marriott with limited results to various emails and discussions.  Hope this works as I want to get to Platinum *Titanium* as this stay puts me well over.



This is my same situation but just fewer nights.  It is still hit/miss abs going back/forth is still necessary.  It’s frustrating they couldn’t have this figured out by now.


----------



## Sicnarf

I just reported a missing stay credit in the Marriott website for a 10-day timeshare stay at Westin Cancun Resort just by attaching my hotel folio.  Received an email confirming my request 2 days later and the credit appeared in my account another 2 days later.


----------



## cubigbird

I believe you have to wait 10-14 days before you can even submit the missing stay request.  In my situation that’ll be eventually into January.  I just hope it posts in good time without having to fight for it.


----------



## SMH1968

I stayed 6 nights at Lagunamar with StarOptions 11/27-12/3 and received Bonvoy points plus 1 night credit, which moved my meter from 48 to 49 nights, instead of to 54 nights which would qualify me for Platinum status.  I have called three times and made two online requests.  This is crazy!  And the reps don't seem to be helpful or even aware of the issue.  Any suggestions on what to say to receive the credit would be very helpful as I have never achieved Platinum status before and need to make this happen!


----------



## dioxide45

SMH1968 said:


> I stayed 6 nights at Lagunamar with StarOptions 11/27-12/3 and received Bonvoy points plus 1 night credit, which moved my meter from 48 to 49 nights, instead of to 54 nights which would qualify me for Platinum status.  I have called three times and made two online requests.  This is crazy!  And the reps don't seem to be helpful or even aware of the issue.  Any suggestions on what to say to receive the credit would be very helpful as I have never achieved Platinum status before and need to make this happen!


Try emailing bonvoy.stay@marriott-service.com. That is the email address that they send emails out from when working missing stay requests. I have found I am able to reply when there are issues with what was posted.


----------



## SMH1968

Thanks for the tip!


dioxide45 said:


> Try emailing bonvoy.stay@marriott-service.com. That is the email address that they send emails out from when working missing stay requests. I have found I am able to reply when there are issues with what was posted.


----------



## jabberwocky

I'm finding it difficult to get credit for just about anything travel related.  I have a 10 day paid hotel stay with Marriott that I checked out of over one week ago that still isn't showing.  That one puts me at 81 nights for the year.

And then there is getting appropriate mileage accumulation with airlines.


----------



## HankW

Same here.  This issue was working for a while and now it seems like we are back to a hard time getting credit for stays. Multiple contacts and messages on an 11 days stay, no luck yet. I am afraid we are back to the original difficult times to get stay credit, too bad.


----------



## dioxide45

We recently got credit for two stays at SVV. Really back to back stays. One for two nights and the other for four. I had to open missing stay requests on both. They credited one right away and said they had to forward the other one to another department to review. They finally emailed back today on that one that it was credited. I don't see the 1,000 Titanium welcome gift for either one, but I know it was there for the first one they credited before today. So it looks like today's action removed the 1,000 Bonvoy points. We did get all of the Elite night credits.


----------



## Ken555

Frustrating. My impression is that if Marriott continues to make it difficult to get proper credit, we should be taking this to VSN. It really is ultimately their responsibility to get Marriott to honor the agreement for credits, and it shouldn’t be up to us individually to chase them for this after every stay. Someone start a petition...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maph

Try referring them to Section 7.2.b.i in the Terms and Conditions;

     7.2.b.i   Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.

Works for me. The full terms and conditions can be found here;

Bonvoy Terms & Conditions


----------



## dioxide45

maph said:


> Try referring them to Section 7.2.b.i in the Terms and Conditions;
> 
> 7.2.b.i   Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.
> 
> Works for me. The full terms and conditions can be found here;
> 
> Bonvoy Terms & Conditions


Yes, this works. I have had to use this a few times and they then gave the credit.


----------



## cubigbird

I just completed a stay last week at WLR and exactly as I feared - the nights credit never posted.  Now I have to fight with Bonvoy to get it posted.


----------



## SMH1968

maph said:


> Try referring them to Section 7.2.b.i in the Terms and Conditions;
> 
> 7.2.b.i   Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.
> 
> Works for me. The full terms and conditions can be found here;
> 
> Bonvoy Terms & Conditions


THANK YOU!  I am on the phone with them right now.  This rep claims that only one night of a Staroptions stay counts toward elite night credit. I pointed out the absurdity that a one night stay counts for one night, but a six night stay also counts for one night.  Then I referred her to 7.2.b.i and she put me on hold, only to return and say that I needed to speak to Marriott Vacations.  I asked to speak to a supervisor but she transferred me anyway.

HUCA.  Hang Up, Call Again.  The next rep saw that a case had been opened and transferred me to Elite Services aka Supervisor.  The Supervisor claims she re-entered the correct stay length of 6 nights and the system will update in 24 hours.  I asked her to document the interaction in her notes in case I need to call back again.

Who thinks this will be resolved in 24 hours?  And who thinks I'll spend the next week on the phone attempting to get my 6 night stay credited properly?  It's insane.


----------



## SMH1968

cubigbird said:


> I just completed a stay last week at WLR and exactly as I feared - the nights credit never posted.  Now I have to fight with Bonvoy to get it posted.


Out of curiosity, did your points post?  My big issue is that the stay appears to have been credited as it shows up in my activity, but I only received one elite night credit for a six night stay.  It appears from this forum that WLR stays are notorious for not posting correctly.  

Oh how I miss SPG...


----------



## cubigbird

SMH1968 said:


> Out of curiosity, did your points post?  My big issue is that the stay appears to have been credited as it shows up in my activity, but I only received one elite night credit for a six night stay.  It appears from this forum that WLR stays are notorious for not posting correctly.
> 
> Oh how I miss SPG...



Nothing posted.  No points, no nights, not even showing up in “past” stays.  I know to take a screen shot of the reservation so I have all the details and confirmation number.  I am finding now that 100% of the time these stays aren’t posting.  It’s soon to be 2021, you’d think we’d have technology available by now to handle this.


----------



## Ken555

cubigbird said:


> Nothing posted.  No points, no nights, not even showing up in “past” stays.  I know to take a screen shot of the reservation so I have all the details and confirmation number.  I am finding now that 100% of the time these stays aren’t posting.  It’s soon to be 2021, you’d think we’d have technology available by now to handle this.



Truly sucks. I suggest again that this should be an issue VSN needs to fix, not us individually. It's happening to too many people. Marriott staff aren't trained properly (just see #369 above for an example).


----------



## mjm1

I have been dealing with this issue for two stays as well. I was just told by a supervisor that it could take up to six months. That is ridiculous! She claims I just have to wait for the escalation team to handle it.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## cubigbird

Ken555 said:


> Truly sucks. I suggest again that this should be an issue VSN needs to fix, not us individually. It's happening to too many people. Marriott staff aren't trained properly (just see #369 above for an example).



On a related note, surprisingly I get better response and results from direct messaging them on Twitter.  Companies treasure their online image on social media so I may have to go that route again.


----------



## echino

There's a way to make the nights credits to post automatically. You need to make sure that your Marriott Bonvoy member number is attached to the reservation before check in and that the upcoming stay shows up in your Marriott Bonvoy account.

To attach you Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, you can call the resort and ask them to attach it. You will then see the upcoming stay appear in your Marriott Bonvoy account right away.

If the resort is unable to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, then you can do it yourself. You will first need to obtain the Marriott reservation number. It is different from Vistana reservation number. You can either call the resort and ask for your Marriott reservation number, or you can find it in an upcoming stay email from Vistana. They send out these emails a few days before check in.

Example email subject: "Your Upcoming Vacation at The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort". Towards the bottom you will see a confirmation number. This is a Marriott number that you need. Here's the screenshot example:





Once you have your Marriott reservation confirmation number, the easiest way to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to it is through the Marriott Bonvoy mobile app. In the app, go to Trips, scroll to the bottom, click Find the Reservation, enter the number, and then add it to your trips. You will then get the nights credited automatically.

Don't wait until check in to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number, do it in advance.


----------



## SMH1968

echino said:


> There's a way to make the nights credits to post automatically. You need to make sure that your Marriott Bonvoy member number is attached to the reservation before check in and that the upcoming stay shows up in your Marriott Bonvoy account.
> 
> To attach you Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, you can call the resort and ask them to attach it. You will then see the upcoming stay appear in your Marriott Bonvoy account right away.
> 
> If the resort is unable to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, then you can do it yourself. You will first need to obtain the Marriott reservation number. It is different from Vistana reservation number. You can either call the resort and ask for your Marriott reservation number, or you can find it in an upcoming stay email from Vistana. They send out these emails a few days before check in.
> 
> Example email subject: "Your Upcoming Vacation at The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort". Towards the bottom you will see a confirmation number. This is a Marriott number that you need. Here's the screenshot example:
> 
> View attachment 30467
> 
> Once you have your Marriott reservation confirmation number, the easiest way to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to it is through the Marriott Bonvoy mobile app. In the app, go to Trips, scroll to the bottom, click Find the Reservation, enter the number, and then add it to your trips. You will then get the nights credited automatically.
> 
> Don't wait until check in to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number, do it in advance.


Thanks for the tip, but my Bonvoy number was definitely attached to my reservation. It showed up in my Trips, and points were automatically credited. Unfortunately they gave me one night of elite night credit for a 6 night stay. One would think this would be an easy thing to rectify, but one would be wrong. #Bonvoyed


----------



## cubigbird

echino said:


> There's a way to make the nights credits to post automatically. You need to make sure that your Marriott Bonvoy member number is attached to the reservation before check in and that the upcoming stay shows up in your Marriott Bonvoy account.
> 
> To attach you Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, you can call the resort and ask them to attach it. You will then see the upcoming stay appear in your Marriott Bonvoy account right away.
> 
> If the resort is unable to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, then you can do it yourself. You will first need to obtain the Marriott reservation number. It is different from Vistana reservation number. You can either call the resort and ask for your Marriott reservation number, or you can find it in an upcoming stay email from Vistana. They send out these emails a few days before check in.
> 
> Example email subject: "Your Upcoming Vacation at The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort". Towards the bottom you will see a confirmation number. This is a Marriott number that you need. Here's the screenshot example:
> 
> View attachment 30467
> 
> Once you have your Marriott reservation confirmation number, the easiest way to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to it is through the Marriott Bonvoy mobile app. In the app, go to Trips, scroll to the bottom, click Find the Reservation, enter the number, and then add it to your trips. You will then get the nights credited automatically.
> 
> Don't wait until check in to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number, do it in advance.



My timeshare reservations always show in the Bonvoy app and Bonvoy log in.  This issue is after the stay, credits are still not posting.  It’s most definitely showing in my Bonvoy hotel account.


----------



## okwiater

SMH1968 said:


> Oh how I miss SPG...



You mean back when we got zero credit for Vistana nights?


----------



## SMH1968

okwiater said:


> You mean back when we got zero credit for Vistana nights?


Sorry, I wasn't an owner then.  I was just referring to the customer service of Bonvoy vs. SPG.


----------



## dioxide45

echino said:


> There's a way to make the nights credits to post automatically. You need to make sure that your Marriott Bonvoy member number is attached to the reservation before check in and that the upcoming stay shows up in your Marriott Bonvoy account.
> 
> To attach you Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, you can call the resort and ask them to attach it. You will then see the upcoming stay appear in your Marriott Bonvoy account right away.
> 
> If the resort is unable to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, then you can do it yourself. You will first need to obtain the Marriott reservation number. It is different from Vistana reservation number. You can either call the resort and ask for your Marriott reservation number, or you can find it in an upcoming stay email from Vistana. They send out these emails a few days before check in.
> 
> Example email subject: "Your Upcoming Vacation at The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort". Towards the bottom you will see a confirmation number. This is a Marriott number that you need. Here's the screenshot example:
> 
> View attachment 30467
> 
> Once you have your Marriott reservation confirmation number, the easiest way to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to it is through the Marriott Bonvoy mobile app. In the app, go to Trips, scroll to the bottom, click Find the Reservation, enter the number, and then add it to your trips. You will then get the nights credited automatically.
> 
> Don't wait until check in to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number, do it in advance.


I am not sure this is 100% foolproof. I know that people have reported seeing the reservation on Marriott.com to only see it disappear after checkin then fail to get the night credit.


----------



## SMH1968

Update:  After about 5 calls and 3 emails, my 6 day Lagunamar staroption stay was posted correctly and I received Platinum status!  Woohoo!  I am thrilled, but this was A LOT OF WORK and spanned the better part of December.  Good luck to everyone fighting the good fight.


----------



## dioxide45

SMH1968 said:


> Update:  After about 5 calls and 3 emails, my 6 day Lagunamar staroption stay was posted correctly and I received Platinum status!  Woohoo!  I am thrilled, but this was A LOT OF WORK and spanned the better part of December.  Good luck to everyone fighting the good fight.


Don't forget to claim your Platinum gift online. I think the deadline to do so is sometime early January (the 6th maybe?).


----------



## SMH1968

dioxide45 said:


> Don't forget to claim your Platinum gift online. I think the deadline to do so is sometime early January (the 6th maybe?).


Already done!  5 suite upgrades for me next year.  Thanks.


----------



## Mulege

I gave up. I canceled my Bonvoy card. It’s just not worth it. Every time I called Marriott they told me I had to call Vistana. Then I had to contact Lagunamar and still only half the nights credited. I stay 45 nights at Lagunamar.


----------



## cubigbird

As expected my WLR 7 night stay did not post.  It would have put me at 76 nights in 2020 qualifying me for Titanium yet I still remain platinum in 2021 because I’m still having to fight for the credits.  I called Bonvoy and was met with “nothing we can do, we aren’t allowed to modify or add stays” by the representative and was told to submit a missing stay request, only to be met with silence.  They literally didn’t respond to it.  Very disappointing.  Vistana needs to do something about this as this perk is becoming absolutely useless.  #Bonvoyed


----------



## SMH1968

cubigbird said:


> As expected my WLR 7 night stay did not post.  It would have put me at 76 nights in 2020 qualifying me for Titanium yet I still remain platinum in 2021 because I’m still having to fight for the credits.  I called Bonvoy and was met with “nothing we can do, we aren’t allowed to modify or add stays” by the representative and was told to submit a missing stay request, only to be met with silence.  They literally didn’t respond to it.  Very disappointing.  Vistana needs to do something about this as this perk is becoming absolutely useless.  #Bonvoyed


HUCA Hang Up, Call Again.


----------



## cubigbird

SMH1968 said:


> HUCA Hang Up, Call Again.



They keep creating ticket / case numbers but nothing is hapenning.


----------



## SMH1968

cubigbird said:


> They keep creating ticket / case numbers but nothing is hapenning.


It took me a month to get credit, but it's worth the effort if you are getting a higher status.  On my last call I was told to ask for the elite department which was made up of supervisors.  I was gold (now platinum), so you should qualify to speak to someone in that department.  Every rep I spoke to before the elite rep was useless.  Don't give up!  But also I would wait till Monday to call.  I was told that the fact that the new year has begun does not matter, it will be retroactive as the stay was in 2020.  Good luck!


----------



## critterchick

cubigbird said:


> I believe you have to wait 10-14 days before you can even submit the missing stay request.  In my situation that’ll be eventually into January.  I just hope it posts in good time without having to fight for it.



DH typically gives it 7 calendar days and then uses the "report missing stay" link on the website.



echino said:


> There's a way to make the nights credits to post automatically. You need to make sure that your Marriott Bonvoy member number is attached to the reservation before check in and that the upcoming stay shows up in your Marriott Bonvoy account.
> 
> To attach you Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, you can call the resort and ask them to attach it. You will then see the upcoming stay appear in your Marriott Bonvoy account right away.
> 
> If the resort is unable to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to the reservation, then you can do it yourself. You will first need to obtain the Marriott reservation number. It is different from Vistana reservation number. You can either call the resort and ask for your Marriott reservation number, or you can find it in an upcoming stay email from Vistana. They send out these emails a few days before check in.
> 
> Example email subject: "Your Upcoming Vacation at The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort". Towards the bottom you will see a confirmation number. This is a Marriott number that you need. Here's the screenshot example:
> 
> View attachment 30467
> 
> Once you have your Marriott reservation confirmation number, the easiest way to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number to it is through the Marriott Bonvoy mobile app. In the app, go to Trips, scroll to the bottom, click Find the Reservation, enter the number, and then add it to your trips. You will then get the nights credited automatically.
> 
> Don't wait until check in to attach your Marriott Bonvoy number, do it in advance.



If only it were that easy.  We are 5* and I have the Bonvoy Platinum status that goes with it. DH has the Bonvoy card (15 points) and we want to credit our stays to his account because most years he has sufficient business travel to make it to Titanium. Vistana duly notes his name and Bonvoy account on the booking, but Marriott applies mine, every single time. I used to call them to try to get it changed and they would tell me to talk to Vistana, who have done all they can. So at check in we give the front desk his number and sometimes it works. It worked at SDO but not WDW in October, didn't work at SDO in December and has usually worked at the Westin Hawaii resorts. 

I will likely jinx him by saying this, but the "report a missing stay" has worked well for him. Sorry to see that others don't have the same good fortune.


----------



## echino

Maybe having a charge on your folio has some effect on nights posting? If you charge a meal or something else eligible for Bonvoy points to your room, then you at least get points for that spend, and it may also cause the nights from that stay to post automatically. And if you don't have any eligible spend on your folio, then maybe the nights don't automatically post?


----------



## cubigbird

We always have on property spend.  That’s not the issue.


----------



## BA21

I have had succuss getting Elite Night credit using the Report a Missing Stay thru my Bonvoy account.  The link is on the account Activity page.  I needed to report missing stays 4-5 times in 2020 to get credit for Vistana stays or Marriott stays using Interval exchanges.  The key is to attach a copy your portfolio when filing the Missing Stay.  My portfolio for each stay is usually emailed to me prior to check out or requested in an email at checkout.  You can also request a paper copy when checking out if you wish.

I usually receive an email reply from a Marriott/Bonvoy rep within a few days with the correct Elite nights credited.  There was one Missing Report that I received a reply that the Vistana stay was not eligible, I simply reported the Missing Stay again and it was credited properly by a different rep.

I've had nothing but frustration trying to resolve missing stay issues over the phone.  You can save lots of time and energy using the online link.


----------



## Mulege

I had 35 nights last year. Submitted my portfolio and never got credit after numerous calls. For me it’s the principal. I can live with being by Gold. I called to cancel my Bonvoy brilliant Marriott card came dafter getting my renewal fee $450. They offered me a one time renewal for $150. I said no. My spend is pretty high last year. I vote with my $.


----------



## cubigbird

Update:  my WLR nights and Titanium elite status  posted after several calls and several missing stay entries online.  However, they ONLY posted the nights but no points.  We had good spending on property so I should get points for that as well.  I had to submit another missing stay request for the points.  I hope I get them.  I am finding that getting stay credit for Vistana stays is very much a manual process.  The system essentially does not exist for us to get credit.  Since this benefit was announced several years back, I have had to fight for the nights and points credit 100% of the time.


----------



## CPNY

Any word on whether or not harborside at Atlantis qualifies for elite night credit?


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> Any word on whether or not harborside at Atlantis qualifies for elite night credit?


It does not. From the Bonvoy T&C;
_(4) Points or Miles may be earned on room rate only. The Reef at Atlantis, The Beach at Atlantis, and *Harborside at Atlantis do not participate in the Loyalty Program*._






						Explore The Possibilities
					

Read the full terms and conditions for the Marriott Bonvoy loyalty program. Find out everything you need to know about joining the program, earning and redeeming points and more.




					www.marriott.com


----------



## GoodTimes

FYI...looks like Bonvoy needs to post the stay to your account with a total revenue of $0.01 to get credit for the nights.

- I used the Bonvoy Missing Stay Form for a few weeks at SVR.  The Bonvoy Rep kept telling me I needed to contact VSE directly to get the nights credited.  VSE rep responded telling me they couldn't credit nights to the Bonvoy system.  Finally the Bonvoy rep tried the $.01 revenue trick and I have the nights properly credited.

Additional details : My reservations showed up on Marriott.com before and during the stay.  They disappeared after checkout.  In both cases my bill was $0.0 at checkout.  Next time I will charge something to the room to see if that helps..
Also 1 week at SVR was rented from an owner and 1 week was rented on AFVC.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> It does not. From the Bonvoy T&C;
> _(4) Points or Miles may be earned on room rate only. The Reef at Atlantis, The Beach at Atlantis, and *Harborside at Atlantis do not participate in the Loyalty Program*._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explore The Possibilities
> 
> 
> Read the full terms and conditions for the Marriott Bonvoy loyalty program. Find out everything you need to know about joining the program, earning and redeeming points and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marriott.com


I thought that was the case... I would have another 21 nights added if they counted HRA, bummer. maybe I’ll change to WLR for the 4th of July.


----------



## HankW

My process now is to take a screenshot of the reservation on the Marriott AND Vistana sites (capture both confirmations).  At least buy/drink a beer charged to the room during the stay.  Wait the typical 14 to 16 days and then fire up the email request.


----------



## youknowthenight

Stayed at Lagunamar on a getaway...nights didn't post, filled out the request form...got an email a week later with the nights posted.
Stayed again 3 weeks later, nights didn't post, filled out the request form - denied. Asked why, said I needed to call Vistana. Makes no sense, but I did, Vistana was so busy the automated menu told me I had to call back later. Called Bonvoy instead, asked someone to explain why they were able to post one stay but not the other when it was the exact same location and exact same rate. They couldn't really explain that one, but said they'd open up a case with a new department. Few days later get an email and stay posted. So, just be patient and keep trying. Also two MVC II exchange stays from last month posted on their own two days after checkout. So something definitely connected right with MVC properties.


----------



## echino

I had a StarOptions stay at the Westin Resort and Spa Cancun (not Lagunamar), did not have any charges at the resort, zero bill at checkout, but they still charged my credit card $0.01. Nights credited automatically.

Then stayed at Lagunamar on my owner's week, no charges, nights did not credit. Bonvoy number attached and reservation was showing up in my Bonvoy account before and during stay.


----------



## Mulege

Everyone should email Vistana about this situation. Poor customer service on their part.


----------



## islandguy

echino said:


> I had a StarOptions stay at the Westin Resort and Spa Cancun (not Lagunamar), did not have any charges at the resort, zero bill at checkout, but they still charged my credit card $0.01. Nights credited automatically.
> 
> Then stayed at Lagunamar on my owner's week, no charges, nights did not credit. Bonvoy number attached and reservation was showing up in my Bonvoy account before and during stay.


Still fighting for 17 night stay at Lagunamar.  Very fustrating with multipul emails.


----------



## HankW

islandguy said:


> Still fighting for 17 night stay at Lagunamar.  Very fustrating with multipul emails.


During my last owners' review, I was asked what was my main concern?  I said: Legit stay nights not being properly credited.  I wrote it on the feedback form. If we all do it in our owners' feedbacks we may get some movement.


----------



## cubigbird

My December Westin Lagunamar stay FINALLY got credited, after a lengthy battle.  This qualified me for Titanium Elite in 2020.  What's sad was that this missing stay was credited AFTER the Bonvoy Titanium Annual Choice Benefit date so I will not be receiving a choice.  I called Bonvoy numberious times, including a supervisor at Elite Services and was met with "nothing we can do."  It's sad Bonvoy could not deliver upon this benefit.  They stated that they can not allow a guest to make an election after the Jan 8th deadline, even though it was the missing stay issue that caused this.  #Bonvoyed


----------



## HankW

cubigbird said:


> My December Westin Lagunamar stay FINALLY got credited, after a lengthy battle.  This qualified me for Titanium Elite in 2020.  What's sad was that this missing stay was credited AFTER the Bonvoy Titanium Annual Choice Benefit date so I will not be receiving a choice.  I called Bonvoy numberious times, including a supervisor at Elite Services and was met with "nothing we can do."  It's sad Bonvoy could not deliver upon this benefit.  They stated that they can not allow a guest to make an election after the Jan 8th deadline, even though it was the missing stay issue that caused this.  #Bonvoyed


At least you are good until Feb, 2022.


----------



## cubigbird

HankW said:


> At least you are good until Feb, 2022.



I am for the Titanium status, yes, but I was hoping to elect the free night that comes with the election at 75 nights.  Nope.  I’m not going to get to elect any Annual Choice Benefit because of the missing stay issues resulting in it posting after Jan 8th.  I even tried to get the missing stay to post early knowing there was going to be a fight.  Nope on that too.  The elite services supervisor stated they can’t go back and fix that.


----------



## bobpark56

cubigbird said:


> I am for the Titanium status, yes, but I was hoping to elect the free night that comes with the election at 75 nights.  Nope.  I’m not going to get to elect any Annual Choice Benefit because of the missing stay issues resulting in it posting after Jan 8th.  I even tried to get the missing stay to post early knowing there was going to be a fight.  Nope on that too.  The elite services supervisor stated they can’t go back and fix that.


I'm in the same boat as you. Bonvoy never credited our 2 weeks at our villas at Westin St John in October. 5 different employees at Bonvoy could not fix this, and all but one did not try. Fortunately that one (Leslie W) elevated the issue to a supervisor, and he has assured me that we will be credited for those stays. We had no problems getting credited for our stays at Westin Lagunamar, even when booked through Interval. We have not yet received a final accounting for 2021. At last count, we had been credited for 38 nights stayed, though we stayed 55 nights. The 14 nights at St John brings us up to 52 nights...but the mystery of  the remaining 3 nights remains unsolved...as far as I know at the moment. The battle continues. Makes me wonder how many nights Bonvoy/Marriott missed in past years. Who know?


----------



## cubigbird

What are we missing here?  We are several years into this benefit availability and it doesn’t work more than 90% of the time in my experience.  You would think the technology should exist.  Is this a problem of Marriott?  Vistana?  Individual properties?  All of the above? What astounds me is that no matter what, no customer care exists at either to resolve this, only creating further frustrations.  You would think from a sales perspective they’d want to get this right as it is a pretty good benefit to ownership.  I have been staying more in Marriott & Vistana timeshares now because of this benefit / further loyalty which leads to more on-property spend.  Maybe that should be re-considered....


----------



## YYJMSP

cubigbird said:


> I am for the Titanium status, yes, but I was hoping to elect the free night that comes with the election at 75 nights.  Nope.  I’m not going to get to elect any Annual Choice Benefit because of the missing stay issues resulting in it posting after Jan 8th.  I even tried to get the missing stay to post early knowing there was going to be a fight.  Nope on that too.  The elite services supervisor stated they can’t go back and fix that.



do you not automatically get the 5 SNAs if you don't make a selection?


----------



## Ken555

YYJMSP said:


> do you not automatically get the 5 SNAs if you don't make a selection?



Yup. I remembered just this week to select mine and it was too late. I didn’t see any email about it, though it may have arrived and I missed it. I have 5 SNAs from last year and definitely don’t need 10 (probably don’t even need the 5). I really dislike the Marriott process for elite benefit selections.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

Ken555 said:


> Yup. I remembered just this week to select mine and it was too late. I didn’t see any email about it, though it may have arrived and I missed it. I have 5 SNAs from last year and definitely don’t need 10 (probably don’t even need the 5). I really dislike the Marriott process for elite benefit selections.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I didn’t even get SNAs.  So far I have literally received nothing.  My status qualification was retroactive to December after the missing stay was resolved but posted after the choice benefit period closure.  I took to Twitter to politely complain about it and raise awareness.  In the past they have responded to my requests and tweets.  This time they ignored it.  I’ve probably been #Bonvoyed. The lack of customer care on elites is astounding.


----------



## YYJMSP

cubigbird said:


> I didn’t even get SNAs.  So far I have literally received nothing.  My status qualification was retroactive to December after the missing stay was resolved but posted after the choice benefit period closure.  I took to Twitter to politely complain about it and raise awareness.  In the past they have responded to my requests and tweets.  This time they ignored it.  I’ve probably been #Bonvoyed. The lack of customer care on elites is astounding.



they can "fix" this if they want to do so -- I've had SNAs manually put (back) in to my account more than once...


----------



## cubigbird

YYJMSP said:


> they can "fix" this if they want to do so -- I've had SNAs manually put (back) in to my account more than once...



They told me they are choosing not to "fix" this or do anything about it.  When I called the Titanium Elite Services phone number I supposedly spoke to a supervisor who stated there is nothing that can be done that it is what it is at this point.  I asked to escalate this further and he stated this was as far as it could go, that he was the escalation person.  I explained to him this is a reoccurring issue and it makes we want to status match and consider loyalty at other chains, and he didn't care....at all.  I subsequently took to Twitter to politely Tweet Bonvoy Assist my issue (no rudeness, no foul language, nothing derogatory) and there has since been no response.  In the past, when I Tweeted Bonvoy Assist they have been quick to respond and helpful.  This time, nothing.  I would have thought there would have been better customer care for Titanium elites, but I guess not.  In a world of huge hospitality competition, you'd think they'd step up the care for for the loyalty.


----------



## Ken555

cubigbird said:


> They told me they are choosing not to "fix" this or do anything about it. When I called the Titanium Elite Services phone number I supposedly spoke to a supervisor who stated there is nothing that can be done that it is what it is at this point. I asked to escalate this further and he stated this was as far as it could go, that he was the escalation person. I explained to him this is a reoccurring issue and it makes we want to status match and consider loyalty at other chains, and he didn't care....at all. I subsequently took to Twitter to politely Tweet Bonvoy Assist my issue (no rudeness, no foul language, nothing derogatory) and there has since been no response. In the past, when I Tweeted Bonvoy Assist they have been quick to respond and helpful. This time, nothing. I would have thought there would have been better customer care for Titanium elites, but I guess not. In a world of huge hospitality competition, you'd think they'd step up the care for for the loyalty.



You assume Marriott staff want to help. I’ve found them generally much less flexible and helpful than Starwood. At this point, I’d suggest you tried...and if you want to do anything else, I’d simply write a letter to corporate. 

I’ve been saying for years that travel companies (hotel, airline, etc) promote loyalty programs for themselves, not their customers. It’s a one way street. Knowing this, I no longer allow the programs to influence my decisions beyond what I reasonably can expect to receive with minimal effort. 

And, once again, this root issue is, in my opinion, the responsibility of Vistana and not Marriott. We pay Vistana, not Marriott. Vistana told us we would receive Marriott credits for our stays and Vistana should be held accountable to honoring it. That’s what I suggested many posts back that we should all contact Vistana about this issue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

Ken555 said:


> You assume Marriott staff want to help. I’ve found them generally much less flexible and helpful than Starwood. At this point, I’d suggest you tried...and if you want to do anything else, I’d simply write a letter to corporate.
> 
> I’ve been saying for years that travel companies (hotel, airline, etc) promote loyalty programs for themselves, not their customers. It’s a one way street. Knowing this, I no longer allow the programs to influence my decisions beyond what I reasonably can expect to receive with minimal effort.
> 
> And, once again, this root issue is, in my opinion, the responsibility of Vistana and not Marriott. We pay Vistana, not Marriott. Vistana told us we would receive Marriott credits for our stays and Vistana should be held accountable to honoring it. That’s what I suggested many posts back that we should all contact Vistana about this issue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



All very good points and you are right.  Although, I have been (and still am) elite with other brands and have never had these issues.  For example, I've even stayed at / rented Holiday Inn Club Vacations timeshares multiple times and nights credited just fine to IHG after each stay.  At this point any more effort will be futile.  I'm not sure who to contact at Vistana about this to where the concern would be actually heard.  Do you (or anyone) have any suggestions and I could "run this up the flag pole?"


----------



## controller1

cubigbird said:


> They told me they are choosing not to "fix" this or do anything about it.  When I called the Titanium Elite Services phone number I supposedly spoke to a supervisor who stated there is nothing that can be done that it is what it is at this point.  I asked to escalate this further and he stated this was as far as it could go, that he was the escalation person.  I explained to him this is a reoccurring issue and it makes we want to status match and consider loyalty at other chains, and he didn't care....at all.  I subsequently took to Twitter to politely Tweet Bonvoy Assist my issue (no rudeness, no foul language, nothing derogatory) and there has since been no response.  In the past, when I Tweeted Bonvoy Assist they have been quick to respond and helpful.  This time, nothing.  I would have thought there would have been better customer care for Titanium elites, but I guess not.  In a world of huge hospitality competition, you'd think they'd step up the care for for the loyalty.



Are you on Facebook? If so I recommend you join the group Marriott Insiders. Once accepted, make a simple post stating the nights providing you Titanium status posted after the January 8th deadline to select the 75-night Annual Choice Benefit and you have been denied any benefit. Marriott Bonvoy runs the group. Be simple with the statement without including all the other stuff about why the posting of nights was late.


----------



## cubigbird

controller1 said:


> Are you on Facebook? If so I recommend you join the group Marriott Insiders. Once accepted, make a simple post stating the nights providing you Titanium status posted after the January 8th deadline to select the 75-night Annual Choice Benefit and you have been denied any benefit. Marriott Bonvoy runs the group. Be simple with the statement without including all the other stuff about why the posting of nights was late.



I followed your suggestion and went to the Insiders FB page and posted.  Marriott Bonvoy responded back via DM:

“Apologies for any misunderstanding. All Annual Choice Benefit selections are final and cannot be changed after the selection is made. Eligible members must select an Annual Choice Benefit by January 7th of the year following the year in which they earned required number of elite nights.”

Not sure there is any misunderstanding here.  The December missing stay issue did not resolve and post until after their indicated date.  I was never actually ever given an option to make a choice.  In other words, their system did not work and they are choosing to not fix it.

#Bonvoyed


----------



## lily28

I got titanium platinum last year too.  My understanding is that if you didn’t  choose the 75 night elite choice, you get the default choice of 5 suite day reward.


----------



## cubigbird

lily28 said:


> I got titanium platinum last year too.  My understanding is that if you didn’t  choose the 75 night elite choice, you get the default choice of 5 suite day reward.



I have received nothing, not even SNAs.  

I guess the take away to this story is if you are planning to complete a stay before the end of the year, but close to the end of the year (within the last 10 days of the year) that will step you up in status or benefits, and it’s doesn’t post and requires missing stay resolution, be aware you probably will not receive the anticipated benefits.  Set expectations accordingly and truly....YMMV


----------



## Ken555

cubigbird said:


> I followed your suggestion and went to the Insiders FB page and posted.  Marriott Bonvoy responded back via DM:
> 
> “Apologies for any misunderstanding. All Annual Choice Benefit selections are final and cannot be changed after the selection is made. Eligible members must select an Annual Choice Benefit by January 7th of the year following the year in which they earned required number of elite nights.”
> 
> Not sure there is any misunderstanding here.  The December missing stay issue did not resolve and post until after their indicated date.  I was never actually ever given an option to make a choice.  In other words, their system did not work and they are choosing to not fix it.
> 
> #Bonvoyed



This is exactly the type of corporate response that infuriates me, since it didn't address your specific question and concern other than to repeat the obvious.

FWIW, I haven't received my 2021 SNAs yet either (which will make 10 in my account, and I will have the opportunity to use exactly ZERO this year, unless plans change. I just booked an AC Hotel in Europe for late this year (which may or may not actually happen) and they don't have any suites so can't even use them.


----------



## youknowthenight

cubigbird said:


> What are we missing here?  We are several years into this benefit availability and it doesn’t work more than 90% of the time in my experience.  You would think the technology should exist.  Is this a problem of Marriott?  Vistana?  Individual properties?  All of the above? What astounds me is that no matter what, no customer care exists at either to resolve this, only creating further frustrations.  You would think from a sales perspective they’d want to get this right as it is a pretty good benefit to ownership.  I have been staying more in Marriott & Vistana timeshares now because of this benefit / further loyalty which leads to more on-property spend.  Maybe that should be re-considered....


This is a great point, and it seems like nobody at Bonvoy understands either. If they could provide a coherent explanation of why we weren't credited, it would be easier to resolve. For some reason they seem to have no clue.


----------



## cubigbird

youknowthenight said:


> This is a great point, and it seems like nobody at Bonvoy understands either. If they could provide a coherent explanation of why we weren't credited, it would be easier to resolve. For some reason they seem to have no clue.



I even have documentation in writing from missing stay response dating my missing stay resolution posting after the Annual Benefit Choice date.  I can back up everything I am stating in my case, yet I am not seeing any results.  If it weren’t for their 10 day wait after checkout we would not be here.  I even proactively contacted them ahead of time before the end of the year after checkout KNOWING there was going to be an issue given history.  They.just.don’t.care!


----------



## Ken555

cubigbird said:


> I even have documentation in writing from missing stay response dating my missing stay resolution posting after the Annual Benefit Choice date. I can back up everything I am stating in my case, yet I am not seeing any results. If it weren’t for their 10 day wait after checkout we would not be here. I even proactively contacted them ahead of time before the end of the year after checkout KNOWING there was going to be an issue given history. They.just.don’t.care!



You should consider writing a letter to both Vistana and Marriott corporate offices about this, and include your notes of the calls, the emails, etc. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cubigbird

Ken555 said:


> You should consider writing a letter to both Vistana and Marriott corporate offices about this, and include your notes of the calls, the emails, etc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I even have the missing stay response email documenting the dates.  I can document the timeline of the whole story.  

My next attempt may be just to ask for 40k points which is equivalent to that free night Annual Choice Benefit that I originally wanted.


----------



## remowidget

echino said:


> I had a StarOptions stay at the Westin Resort and Spa Cancun (not Lagunamar), did not have any charges at the resort, zero bill at checkout, but they still charged my credit card $0.01. Nights credited automatically.
> 
> Then stayed at Lagunamar on my owner's week, no charges, nights did not credit. Bonvoy number attached and reservation was showing up in my Bonvoy account before and during stay.


I had this happen at Lagunamar once. I contacted Marriott and got it straightened out. I think I had to send them a copy of the bill. There is an occupancy tax now, so no more zero bills. I think it is about $7.50 for a studio.


----------



## cubigbird

UPDATE:  My Titanium Annual Choice Benefit issue resolved.  Thanks to @controller1 for the Marriott Bonvoy Insider FB page tip.  I was able to get more response from them.  In the end, Bonvoy “made an exception” and credited my account with the 40k free night, as I originally wanted had everything posted correctly.  I was able to furnish proof of activity posting after the closure date such as activity detail and folios documenting dates.  Given I had proof to back it up and a trail on everything they made good on it but it required my to dig in my heals.  I’m pleased they “chose” to fix this, but had I not had the proof I’m not sure I would have received it.  

Bottom line, especially with Vistana timeshare stays, document EVERYTHING.  Yes, EVERYTHING.  Get screen shots of ALL activity and retain folios until all benefits have posted.  Also take screenshots of the reservation in the Bonvoy phone app showing the confirmation number on Marriott’s end.


----------



## CPNY

Here we go, still waiting on night credit from a SO stay last week at SVV which was showing up in the bonvoy app prior to and during the stay. Nights have still not been credited to my bonvoy account. I’m here again at SVV and this stay is also showing up in the app and was booked using an AC. Am I to assume that I will not be getting night credits for the SVV stays? 

I’ve stayed in Marriott’s with II AC’s and never had an issue getting night credits.


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> Here we go, still waiting on night credit from a SO stay last week at SVV which was showing up in the bonvoy app prior to and during the stay. Nights have still not been credited to my bonvoy account. I’m here again at SVV and this stay is also showing up in the app and was booked using an AC. Am I to assume that I will not be getting night credits for the SVV stays?
> 
> I’ve stayed in Marriott’s with II AC’s and never had an issue getting night credits.


Same here. No issue getting credit for our Grande Vista stay where we checked out last Friday, but I never automatically get stays for SVV stays. Wait the required 10 days and submit a missing stay request. If you don't have the folio, you could stop by the front desk and ask them to get you a copy or send it to you again.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> Same here. No issue getting credit for our Grande Vista stay where we checked out last Friday, but I never automatically get stays for SVV stays. Wait the required 10 days and submit a missing stay request. If you don't have the folio, you could stop by the front desk and ask them to get you a copy or send it to you again.


I do have the copy of the folio on email, come next Monday emails will be fired off. Extremely annoying. With the new night credits deposited last night plus the three weeks I have booked now I should hit titanium again.


----------



## SandyPGravel

CPNY said:


> I do have the copy of the folio on email, come next Monday emails will be fired off. Extremely annoying. With the new night credits deposited last night plus the three weeks I have booked now I should hit titanium again.


Marriott never fails to make Vistana owners feel like the unloved child.


----------



## CPNY

SandyPGravel said:


> Marriott never fails to make Vistana owners feel like the unloved child.


From the top on down to the consumer.


----------



## vistana101

Does anyone know if the new double elite credit promotion works with Vistana/encore stays?


----------



## dioxide45

vistana101 said:


> Does anyone know if the new double elite credit promotion works with Vistana/encore stays?


It liley won't work, though I don't know. Traditionally in the past, Marriott Vacation Club stays never qualified for these types of bonuses. In the past it was bonus points for each stay after second stay or something like that. They never counted. Also Encore package stays NEVER qualified, not even for regular elite night credit.

I will see however, I am registered and have a couple of stays coming up. I will report back, but chances are I won't even get the regular credit and will have to fight them for that.


----------



## controller1

vistana101 said:


> Does anyone know if the new double elite credit promotion works with Vistana/encore stays?



The T&C of the promotion specifically excludes Marriott Vacation Club, Homes & Villas by Marriott, and Vistana.

*UPDATE*: Actually Vistana is not listed but . . . 
The actual exclusion wording is: _Homes & Villas by Marriott International, ExecuStay®, Marriott Executive Apartments® and Marriott Vacation Club® owner-occupied weeks are not eligible for bonus points or double Elite Night Credits, and nights spent while redeeming an award are not eligible for bonus points or double Elite Night Credits._


----------



## regatta333

controller1 said:


> You're correct. It does not apply to night credits. You may earn points on up to three rooms per night. However, you are only able to earn one night credit per night regardless of the number of rooms rented.



We are new Vistana owners and my son's name is also one the deed.  I called to Vistana to ask that my Marriott rewards number be linked to my Vistana account, which should happen in a few days.  I see that I can only get one credit night per room.  Can my son also link his Marriott rewards number to the Vistana account, so that he receives credit for reservations in his name or can you only link one rewards number?


----------



## critterchick

regatta333 said:


> We are new Vistana owners and my son's name is also one the deed.  I called to Vistana to ask that my Marriott rewards number be linked to my Vistana account, which should happen in a few days.  I see that I can only get one credit night per room.  Can my son also link his Marriott rewards number to the Vistana account, so that he receives credit for reservations in his name or can you only link one rewards number?



One of you is the “lead” owner and the default in the Vistana system will be to credit everything to that Bonvoy account. I’m the lead on our ownership and have that automatic Platinum status that comes from being 5*. DH has the Bonvoy Amex and sufficient business travel (usually) that he makes Platinum or Titanium when we put the bookings in his name. But somewhere between Vislana and Marriott there is a disconnect - Vistana will put his Bonvoy number on the reservation but mine always shows up when we check in. 

 When your son makes a booking in his name, he needs to be sure when he checks in (or at some point before the folio is generated at the end) to have his Bonvoy number and email address on file. Even then he may not get the credit right away, but if the folio doesn’t show his Bonvoy number, then nobody will get credit, at least not without a fight.


----------



## jmhpsu93

controller1 said:


> The T&C of the promotion specifically excludes Marriott Vacation Club, Homes & Villas by Marriott, and Vistana.
> 
> *UPDATE*: Actually Vistana is not listed but . . .
> The actual exclusion wording is: _Homes & Villas by Marriott International, ExecuStay®, Marriott Executive Apartments® and Marriott Vacation Club® owner-occupied weeks are not eligible for bonus points or double Elite Night Credits, and nights spent while redeeming an award are not eligible for bonus points or double Elite Night Credits._


This is going to be an interesting ride over the next several months trying to get the extras on this.  I have four weeks' worth of nights coming up at MVC on II and DC points - will let everyone know on both forums on what we get.  I'm thinking double points, not double nights.  The "owner-occupied weeks" thing is the weird caveat and sounds like it is specifically worded to exclude resale weeks, as a lot of people occupy through points, both through Vistana SOs and MVC DC points -and those aren't weeks.  Technically we're all owners, but on a II exchange I'm definitely NOT an owner as I don't have rental rights (even though I'm staying at a resort that I actually AM an owner...  ).

OMG I miss traveling for work and getting all these extras. LOL


----------



## cubigbird

Do Encore package stays count toward Elite Nights?


----------



## dioxide45

cubigbird said:


> Do Encore package stays count toward Elite Nights?


No. These have never counted on the Marriott Encore packages. The bookings are coded differently, more like a package or third party booking.


----------



## Henry M.

I had to request Elite night credit for a stay at WKORV last December, but my subsequent stays starting January 1 have been credited without me having to do anything. In fact, I just earned Titanium status. They gave me half the nights from earning Platinum last year (25 nights) plus 15 nights for my AmEx, plus I completed a reservation at WKORV-N from January 1 to Feb. 8. I'm still here, but on a follow-on reservation.

Too bad I'm not traveling enough to actually use the benefits.


----------



## dioxide45

Henry M. said:


> I had to request Elite night credit for a stay at WKORV last December, but my subsequent stays starting January 1 have been credited without me having to do anything. In fact, I just earned Titanium status. They gave me half the nights from earning Platinum last year (25 nights) plus 15 nights for my AmEx, *plus Double Night bonus for this year's weeks.*
> 
> Too bad I'm not traveling enough to actually use the benefits.


So that may answer the question that @vistana101  was asking about if timeshare owner stays qualified for double night credit under the current promotion.


----------



## frank808

Have not gotten double nights for stays at MVC.  Is it because Westin is not mentioned in T&C that you get double nights credit?  Will be interesting as I have a week at WKORVN in March for sons spring break.  Will see if I get double night for that weeks stay.


----------



## cubigbird

Double nights promo doesn’t start until Feb 16th and I believe has to be on paid nights booked through Bonvoy.  I don’t believe MVC or Vistana stays count for double, unless you are booking them as a rental rate.


----------



## dioxide45

cubigbird said:


> Double nights promo doesn’t start until Feb 16th and I believe has to be on paid nights booked through Bonvoy.  I don’t believe MVC or Vistana stays count for double, unless you are booking them as a rental rate.


So then, how did @Henry M.  obtain double nights?


----------



## liongate88

Henry M. said:


> I had to request Elite night credit for a stay at WKORV last December, but my subsequent stays starting January 1 have been credited without me having to do anything. In fact, I just earned Titanium status. They gave me half the nights from earning Platinum last year (25 nights) plus 15 nights for my AmEx, plus Double Night bonus for this year's weeks.
> 
> Too bad I'm not traveling enough to actually use the benefits.



How did you do it? Did you link your Bonvoy number with the Vistana account? I wish I can have everything without doing anything or have my vistana bookings appear in my Bonvoy app automatically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

My mistake. No double night bonus. I have actually stayed the 38 nights I've been credited. I corrected my post.

My Bonvoy number is linked to my Vistana account. Whenever I make a reservation on Vistana.com it shows up on my Marriott account. I double check the number is in my reservation when I check into the resort and my Bonvoy number is usually there.

in the past, I often had to write to customer service to request night credits, but my January stay showed up without me having to do anything. We'll see if the additional 14 nights from a new reservation that I added show up without further action. I started my stay with a reservation in December, and for that reservation I did need to write to get the credit.

Good thing I did because that got me to 50 nights for Platinum. Even though I'm platinum for life from having stayed enough night in Starwood/Marriott hotels, I believe the 25 night bonus (half the nights needed for last year's earned status) would not have applied with just the for lifetime status. Perhaps someone else can confirm.


----------



## dioxide45

Henry M. said:


> My mistake. No double night bonus. I have actually stayed the 38 nights I've been credited. I corrected my post.
> 
> My Bonvoy number is linked to my Vistana account. Whenever I make a reservation on Vistana.com it shows up on my Marriott account. I double check the number is in my reservation when I check into the resort and my Bonvoy number is usually there.


Did you purchase resale or direct?


----------



## Henry M.

My ownership is all through direct purchases.


----------



## CPNY

I called bonvoy yesterday and told the rep I was missing elite nights on a star option stay at SVV from 14 days ago. After a brief hold, I was credited the nights without question. 

This summer, I’ve received all elite nights for stays at Marriott vacation clubs via accommodation certificates automatically. It seems vistana stays are not credited even though they all showed up in my bonvoy app. I am still waiting for nights from one more stay (SVV a week ago) and this week at Marriott harbour lake. Both are from AC’s, I expect the Marriott stay to be credited immediately as it has been all year.


----------



## critterchick

CPNY said:


> I called bonvoy yesterday and told the rep I was missing elite nights on a star option stay at SVV from 14 days ago. After a brief hold, I was credited the nights without question.
> 
> This summer, I’ve received all elite nights for stays at Marriott vacation clubs via accommodation certificates automatically. *It seems vistana stays are not credited even though they all showed up in my bonvoy app.* I am still waiting for nights from one more stay (SVV a week ago) and this week at Marriott harbour lake. Both are from AC’s, I expect the Marriott stay to be credited immediately as it has been all year.



Have you followed up to see about getting credit for those stays? You should be getting it.


----------



## CPNY

critterchick said:


> Have you followed up to see about getting credit for those stays? You should be getting it.


I received credit for the star options stay, today was day 10 so I am calling tomorrow for the AC stay at SVV.

I am currently on another stay at harbour lake.... well, only stayed two nights and came home but I didn’t tell them I left so I get the full 7 nights  I’ll now hit titanium by next week


----------



## regatta333

I sent an email to Vistana asking them to link my Marriott Rewards number to my account and this is the reply I received today:

Upon review of your ownership account, as your Vacation Ownership Interest (VOI) was purchased through resale, we are unable to link your Marriott Bonvoy account to your ownership. 

Is this accurate?  Does it mean that I am going to have issues getting elite night credits for my Vistana stays?


----------



## regatta333

Can anyone shed any light on why purchasing from the developer has any bearing on being able to link your Marriott rewards number to your Vistana account?


----------



## dioxide45

regatta333 said:


> Can anyone shed any light on why purchasing from the developer has any bearing on being able to link your Marriott rewards number to your Vistana account?


Perhaps with the number in there, it then allows you to convert to Bonvoy points, which is not permitted for resale buyers.


----------



## Henry M.

Henry M. said:


> I had to request Elite night credit for a stay at WKORV last December, but my subsequent stays starting January 1 have been credited without me having to do anything.



I spoke too soon. My stays from 2/8 to 2/15 and from 2/15 to 2/22 have not produced Elite Night Credits. I was able to submit a missing stay request for the first week today (you have to wait at least 10 days to submit the request).

It seems to still be hit or miss if they credit the stay at WKORV.


----------



## daviator

I have always received Elite Night Credits, but sometimes they take 2-3 weeks to show up.  I think they will show up if you're patient, but no reason not to submit a request after ten days if you are worried.  Unless there's something unique about your situation that makes you ineligible for credit...


----------



## dioxide45

daviator said:


> I have always received Elite Night Credits, but sometimes they take 2-3 weeks to show up.  I think they will show up if you're patient, but no reason not to submit a request after ten days if you are worried.  Unless there's something unique about your situation that makes you ineligible for credit...


Shoot, there are night credits from January and February of last year that I never got credit for. I gave up since trying to get them.


----------



## daviator

dioxide45 said:


> Shoot, there are night credits from January and February of last year that I never got credit for. I gave up since trying to get them.


I guess they only really matter if they'd have pushed you into a new Bonvoy level.  Well, and they matter for lifetime status I think.  I might make Titanium this year, largely because of timeshare stays, which will be nice if we can actually travel more widely in 2022.

I have had missing stays a couple of times, but they quickly credited them when I reported them missing.  Sorry if that wasn't your experience!


----------



## dioxide45

daviator said:


> I guess they only really matter if they'd have pushed you into a new Bonvoy level.  Well, and they matter for lifetime status I think.  I might make Titanium this year, largely because of timeshare stays, which will be nice if we can actually travel more widely in 2022.
> 
> I have had missing stays a couple of times, but they quickly credited them when I reported them missing.  Sorry if that wasn't your experience!


I already have lifetime platinum and hit Titanium in 2020, so that is why I didn't pursue more. We are now diverting all of our nights to my wife's Bonvoy account to try to get her to lifetime Platinum as well. She does currently have that status based on our Marriott ownership, but would be nice to have lifetime platinum in the event we ever have to unload our weeks. She is only about 100 elite nights shy and also two years shy on being Platinum for 10 years. She will probably make lifetime sometime next year given how they are handing out elite nights right now like candy.


----------



## daviator

dioxide45 said:


> I already have lifetime platinum and hit Titanium in 2020, so that is why I didn't pursue more. We are now diverting all of our nights to my wife's Bonvoy account to try to get her to lifetime Platinum as well. She does currently have that status based on our Marriott ownership, but would be nice to have lifetime platinum in the event we ever have to unload our weeks. She is only about 100 elite nights shy and also two years shy on being Platinum for 10 years. She will probably make lifetime sometime next year given how they are handing out elite nights right now like candy.


That's great.  I just took a screen shot of the double elite night credit promotion and the fine print, I may try to make an issue of it if I don't get double credit for my WKORV stay next week.  Honestly, i am sure they intended to exclude all timeshare owner stays, but since the language actually doesn't exclude Vistana, it may be worth trying to get them to honor the letter of their promotion.  I would also like to get my lifetime status as high as possible in case I ever can't maintain at least Platinum by other means.


----------



## LJT

I received double elite night credit for my WSJ stay last week.  Already Titanium after just two timeshare stays this year!


----------



## CPNY

LJT said:


> I received double elite night credit for my WSJ stay last week.  Already Titanium after just two timeshare stays this year!


That’s amazing! I’ll hit titanium in July. I need 13 more nights. 

When do you get to select your room upgrades or night credits when you reach platinum?


----------



## dioxide45

CPNY said:


> That’s amazing! I’ll hit titanium in July. I need 13 more nights.
> 
> When do you get to select your room upgrades or night credits when you reach platinum?


Unless you are trying to reach lifetime Platinum status, take the Suite Night Awards. Unless you may end up a few nights short of Titanium, then take the elite nights if it will push you over the 75 needed for Titanium.


----------



## CPNY

dioxide45 said:


> Unless you are trying to reach lifetime Platinum status, take the Suite Night Awards. Unless you may end up a few nights short of Titanium, then take the elite nights if it will push you over the 75 needed for Titanium.


I took the night credits last year to get me to titanium (turns out I didn’t need them) but then I selected the free night certificate which came in use NYE in ft lauderdale. 

I plan on taking the suite nights for platinum and the free night certificate when I hit titanium. I’m just wondering how long after reaching platinum I will receive the choice. It’s been over a month since hitting platinum and no email yet.


----------



## YYJMSP

Rumour has it the 50/75 choices will become available end of Mar timeframe


----------



## CPNY

YYJMSP said:


> Rumour has it the 50/75 choices will become available end of Mar timeframe


Thank you


----------



## cubigbird

YYJMSP said:


> Rumour has it the 50/75 choices will become available end of Mar timeframe



Do we know of any rumors on what the “new options” will be?


----------



## Henry M.

Henry M. said:


> I spoke too soon. My stays from 2/8 to 2/15 and from 2/15 to 2/22 have not produced Elite Night Credits. I was able to submit a missing stay request for the first week today (you have to wait at least 10 days to submit the request).
> 
> It seems to still be hit or miss if they credit the stay at WKORV.



I submitted a missing stay request for my WKORV-N stay from 2/8 to 2/15 and included the following comment:



> Please note my stay is eligible for night credits per section 7.2.b.i of the Bonvoy Loyalty Program Terms and Conditions;
> 
> "7.2.b.i Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties."



I got an email that my missing stay request had been forwarded for review and then got a second email confirming that the stay would be credited. There was not any back and forth. The nights just appeared on my account. 

The stay from 2/15 to 2/22 didn't show up either so I had to submit another request today. I expect it will be resolved without issue, just like the last ones I've submitted. I wish they would just take care of this automatically.


----------



## cubigbird

Is there any way to get timeshare maintenance paid to count toward Ambassador spending requirement?  If the nights are counting towards elite, why not count the paid maintenance fee?  That’s technically my nightly cost.


----------



## dioxide45

cubigbird said:


> Is there any way to get timeshare maintenance paid to count toward Ambassador spending requirement?  If the nights are counting towards elite, why not count the paid maintenance fee?  That’s technically my nightly cost.


That isn't Marriott revenue, it is the HOA revenue. There is no way to accomplish this.


----------



## controller1

cubigbird said:


> Is there any way to get timeshare maintenance paid to count toward Ambassador spending requirement?  If the nights are counting towards elite, why not count the paid maintenance fee?  That’s technically my nightly cost.



As @dioxide45 said, it isn't going to happen. You should be happy that the MF spend counts for bonus points if you use a Marriott Bonvoy branded credit card.


----------



## HankW

cubigbird said:


> Do we know of any rumors on what the “new options” will be?


Got it today, did not notice anything new:

*STAY FOR MORE*
This year, stay at least 50 eligible nights to choose one of these Annual Choice Benefits from Marriott Bonvoy™:


Add five Elite Night Credits to your 2021 total.
Save 40% on a bed from your favorite hotel brand.
Gift Marriott Bonvoy Silver Elite status to a family member, friend or colleague.
Donate US$100 to WE Charity.
Get five Suite Night Awards™ to redeem for upgrades to suites and premium rooms.
Stay at least 75 eligible nights this year to earn a second Annual Choice Benefit. You can choose from the options above plus these:


One Free Night Award worth up to 40,000 points.
Gift Marriott Bonvoy Gold Elite status to a family member, friend or colleague.
If you’ve reached 50 eligible nights, sign in now to choose your benefit.

Otherwise, keep booking and we’ll notify you when you’ve earned an Annual Choice Benefit.


----------



## regatta333

Are suite night awards and the free night valid for only one year from the date you make the selection or will it be valid through the end of 2022?


----------



## Keep Traveling

They are valid until the end of 2022 for both the Suite nights and the free night.
Expires December 31, 2022


----------



## cubigbird

My recent Vistana 4 night stay posted timely, I’m shocked!  However the bonus double nights for the current promo did not post.  Aren’t we eligible to receive the double nights?  If so how do I chase those down?


----------



## tschwa2

So overall it is getting easier/ more likely to get elite nights for Vistana stays?  Is this for home resort/ SO exchanges and Interval exchanges or just SO network stays?


----------



## dioxide45

cubigbird said:


> My recent Vistana 4 night stay posted timely, I’m shocked!  However the bonus double nights for the current promo did not post.  Aren’t we eligible to receive the double nights?  If so how do I chase those down?


Technically, who knows. It is rather vague. Traditionally these types of promos never counted for Marriott Vacation Club ownership stays. I suspect they planned to exclude them on the Vistana side as well, but a systemic loophole allows them to post. If you argue it, I suspect you would lose. But who knows,


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> So overall it is getting easier/ more likely to get elite nights for Vistana stays?  Is this for home resort/ SO exchanges and Interval exchanges or just SO network stays?


Our last two stays, one at Sheraton Vistana Resort and the other at Vistana Villages did not post automatically. Vistana Resort was a StarOption booking and Vistana Villages was a getaway. I submitted missing stay requests for both and got the credit as well as the 1K Bonvoy Titanium arrival gift. I didn't get double nights for either of them.


----------



## cubigbird

tschwa2 said:


> So overall it is getting easier/ more likely to get elite nights for Vistana stays?  Is this for home resort/ SO exchanges and Interval exchanges or just SO network stays?



This stay was 4 nights using staroptions at my home resort, booked less than 8 months out.  The 4 nights posted but the bonus stays for the current promo did not.


----------



## tschwa2

dioxide45 said:


> Our last two stays, one at Sheraton Vistana Resort and the other at Vistana Villages did not post automatically. Vistana Resort was a StarOption booking and Vistana Villages was a getaway. I submitted missing stay requests for both and got the credit as well as the 1K Bonvoy Titanium arrival gift. I didn't get double nights for either of them.


Thanks.  In the past even with a single follow up nothing was ever corrected and that is the most I am usually willing to do because it only matters to lifetime for me with is still far away as one or even 2 weeks stay isn't enough to bump me up to the next level.  Maybe in another 2-3 years it will work the way it is supposed to work.


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> Thanks.  In the past even with a single follow up nothing was ever corrected and that is the most I am usually willing to do because it only matters to lifetime for me with is still far away as one or even 2 weeks stay isn't enough to bump me up to the next level.  Maybe in another 2-3 years it will work the way it is supposed to work.


I have started putting the following in the comments box when I submit a missing stay request. 

_This reservation was booked through our Vistana ownership._

I don't know if makes a difference or not, but the last three times I have used this and it has prevented a back and forth between myself and the missing stay email box.


----------



## tschwa2

dioxide45 said:


> I have started putting the following in the comments box when I submit a missing stay request.
> 
> _This reservation was booked through our Vistana ownership._
> 
> I don't know if makes a difference or not, but the last three times I have used this and it has prevented a back and forth between myself and the missing stay email box.


great idea.


----------



## wilma

We stayed 2 weeks at Westin nanea both on II exchanges, one on a marriott deposit and one on a Sheraton desert oasis deposit. One of the weeks earned double night credit so ended up with 21 nights for the 2 weeks, but it doesn’t show where the double credit came from?


----------



## buzglyd

I just checked out of a Star Option stay at WKORVN. It Was a four night stay and I got 8 nights posted to my Bonvoy account. Prior to checking in, I contacted the resort directly and asked them to add my Bonvoy number.


----------



## daviator

My recent stay at WKORV (it’s my home resort, but I booked with SO inside of 8 months) did have the 9 nights automatically doubled to 18 under the promotion.

The double elite nights promotion is one that you have to register for in advance.  If someone hasn’t registered for that promotion specifically, they are not going to get the bonus night credits (nor would you be able to request them after the fact.)  I don’t know if any of the people complaining here that they didn’t receive them simply might not have signed up for the promotion.

I think you are eligible for elite night credits on owner stays (either home resort or with SOs through VSN.)  I don’t think an exchange through II would qualify.  I don’t know if stays using a non-qualified ownership (purchased at resale and not later qualified into VSN) get elite night credits.

Non-ownership stays using things like the Encore program probably don’t get elite night credits.  If you rent a room through Marriott, you would get the credits. (But I don’t expect anyone here is renting rooms at Vistana properties that way.)


----------



## controller1

daviator said:


> My recent stay at WKORV (it’s my home resort, but I booked with SO inside of 8 months) did have the 9 nights automatically doubled to 18 under the promotion.
> 
> The double elite nights promotion is one that you have to register for in advance.  If someone hasn’t registered for that promotion specifically, they are not going to get the bonus night credits (nor would you be able to request them after the fact.)  I don’t know if any of the people complaining here that they didn’t receive them simply might not have signed up for the promotion.
> 
> I think you are eligible for elite night credits on owner stays (either home resort or with SOs through VSN.)  I don’t think an exchange through II would qualify.  I don’t know if stays using a non-qualified ownership (purchased at resale and not later qualified into VSN) get elite night credits.
> 
> Non-ownership stays using things like the Encore program probably don’t get elite night credits.  If you rent a room through Marriott, you would get the credits. (But I don’t expect anyone here is renting rooms at Vistana properties that way.)



I think what is confusing to some and why @dioxide45 said was vague is the following in the promotion's T&C: _*Homes & Villas by Marriott International, ExecuStay®, Marriott Executive Apartments® and Marriott Vacation Club® owner-occupied weeks are not eligible for bonus points or double Elite Night Credits*_

So even though Vistana is not listed as an exclusion "Marriott Vacation Club owner-occupied weeks" is listed. It doesn't make sense that one is listed and not the other. But it appears to be working to the advantage of Vistana owners.


----------



## daviator

controller1 said:


> I think what is confusing to some and why @dioxide45 said was vague is the following in the promotion's T&C: _*Homes & Villas by Marriott International, ExecuStay®, Marriott Executive Apartments® and Marriott Vacation Club® owner-occupied weeks are not eligible for bonus points or double Elite Night Credits*_
> 
> So even though Vistana is not listed as an exclusion "Marriott Vacation Club owner-occupied weeks" is listed. It doesn't make sense that one is listed and not the other. But it appears to be working to the advantage of Vistana owners.


There was a discussion about this weeks ago.  VSE is not part of Marriott Vacation Club.  (They’re owned by the same parent, but for now, that’s as far as it goes.)  I don’t know if the specific terms here were intentional or not, but it’s quite clear to me that VSE owner-occupied weeks are not excluded In the terms of the offer.  So I was pleased when my bonus nights posted as they should have.

I agree that it’s a bit strange that VSE stays aren’t excluded while MVC stays are.


----------



## controller1

daviator said:


> There was a discussion about this weeks ago.  VSE is not part of Marriott Vacation Club.  (They’re owned by the same parent, but for now, that’s as far as it goes.)  I don’t know if the specific terms here were intentional or not, but it’s quite clear to me that VSE owner-occupied weeks are not excluded In the terms of the offer.  So I was pleased when my bonus nights posted as they should have.
> 
> I agree that it’s a bit strange that VSE stays aren’t excluded while MVC stays are.



I'm well-aware of the corporate structure of Marriott Vacations Worldwide but IIRC this is the first time a difference in a Marriott Bonvoy promo has been made between Vistana and MVC.


----------



## dioxide45

daviator said:


> I agree that it’s a bit strange that VSE stays aren’t excluded while MVC stays are.


I suspect it is an oversight. Good for the Vistana owners.


----------



## cubigbird

controller1 said:


> I think what is confusing to some and why @dioxide45 said was vague is the following in the promotion's T&C: _*Homes & Villas by Marriott International, ExecuStay®, Marriott Executive Apartments® and Marriott Vacation Club® owner-occupied weeks are not eligible for bonus points or double Elite Night Credits*_
> 
> So even though Vistana is not listed as an exclusion "Marriott Vacation Club owner-occupied weeks" is listed. It doesn't make sense that one is listed and not the other. But it appears to be working to the advantage of Vistana owners.



I called Marriott Bonvoy and spoke to a rep and cited Vistana not in the T&C info and they stated that “ANY timeshare ownership usage week” does not count, even though Vistana is not specifically listed and it technically is excluded in the wording.  I am apparently out of luck.  If you got double nights credited that’s a stroke of good luck.  It’s apparently not supposed to happen.

The fact that the stay credited timely is quite a nice surprise.  The missing stay people probably know me well by now.


----------



## Henry M.

I quote them the Bonvoy Terms and Conditions at https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/terms/default.mi#earn



> *7.2 Vistana Signature Network and Vistana Residence Network*
> ...
> 7.2.b  _Vistana Participating Properties._  Due to the nature of Vistana properties, special conditions apply to their participation in the Loyalty Program as follows:
> 
> i.      Members will earn Elite Night Credit for a Qualifying Stay at Vistana properties.
> ...



Sometimes I have to repeat this once or twice, but I end up getting credit. I got two separate weeks of credit just today. I had one stay credited automatically early this year, but the weeks after that required me to submit a missing stay request.


----------



## daviator

cubigbird said:


> I called Marriott Bonvoy and spoke to a rep and cited Vistana not in the T&C info and they stated that “ANY timeshare ownership usage week” does not count, even though Vistana is not specifically listed and it technically is excluded in the wording.  I am apparently out of luck.  If you got double nights credited that’s a stroke of good luck.  It’s apparently not supposed to happen.
> 
> The fact that the stay credited timely is quite a nice surprise.  The missing stay people probably know me well by now.


If It were me, I’d push harder.  They don’t get to make up their own rules after the fact; the rules are the ones they publish.  If they intended for Vistana stays to be ineligible for the promotion, it should be in the terms and conditions.  

But I also fear that if you push too hard, they’ll update the official rules to exclude us.  It does seem likely that they intended to do that and just screwed up.


----------



## dioxide45

Henry M. said:


> I quote them the Bonvoy Terms and Conditions at https://www.marriott.com/loyalty/terms/default.mi#earn
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I have to repeat this once or twice, but I end up getting credit. I got two separate weeks of credit just today. I had one stay credited automatically early this year, but the weeks after that required me to submit a missing stay request.


I have used that before in my back and forth after they deny the missing stay request. My last three requests never got that far. First email back was to say the stay was credited.


----------



## dioxide45

daviator said:


> If It were me, I’d push harder.  They don’t get to make up their own rules after the fact; the rules are the ones they publish.  If they intended for Vistana stays to be ineligible for the promotion, it should be in the terms and conditions.
> 
> But I also fear that if you push too hard, they’ll update the official rules to exclude us.  It does seem likely that they intended to do that and just screwed up.


This is exactly what I was thinking. There was no intention for Vistana stays to qualify and they just used the T&C they used before as it related to MVC stays. Don't rock the boat or those that get the double points when stays post automatically will be no more.


----------



## cubigbird

dioxide45 said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking. There was no intention for Vistana stays to qualify and they just used the T&C they used before as it related to MVC stays. Don't rock the boat or those that get the double points when stays post automatically will be no more.



I should requalify for Titanium Elite based on nights this year so it’s not a battle I need to fight, and I won’t have the spend for Ambassador.   It would just be nice to have that qualification done sooner.


----------



## dioxide45

cubigbird said:


> I should requalify for Titanium Elite based on nights this year so it’s not a battle I need to fight, and I won’t have the spend for Ambassador.   It would just be nice to have that qualification done sooner.


I would agree. My wife is in the same boat, though she will qualify for Titanium after our next trip on our Marriott stays. We are trying to pile nights to her account though to get her to lifetime platinum, though she "almost" has it anyway based on our Marriott ownership status.


----------



## Henry M.

Today I finally got credit for the last set of nights I stayed at WKORVN earlier this year. I was missing the last three week reservations from Feb 15. to Mar. 8. I reported missing stays through Marriott.com. Initially I got replies that third party web sites did not get credit, but I cleared that up pointing Vistana is part of Marriott, and specifically mentioned in the Bonvoy Terms and Conditions. 

I also inquired about the double night stays. The initial response was that MVC was not eligible for the promotion, but when I pointed out my nights were with Vistana, and not MVC, and Vistana was not excluded in the terms and conditions, they gave me the extra nights. 

The e-mail said it could take 10-14 days to get the bonus nights, but they are all in my account now when I look under Activity.


----------



## liongate88

Would staying in any Marriott/vistana properties using Interval exchange qualify for elite nights? I had one getaway before that got credited. But had an exchange recently to Westin KAN, was told not illegible for elite nights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry M.

Reservations through third party sites are not eligible.


----------



## dioxide45

liongate88 said:


> Would staying in any Marriott/vistana properties using Interval exchange qualify for elite nights? I had one getaway before that got credited. But had an exchange recently to Westin KAN, was told not illegible for elite nights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have received credit for getaways and exchange based stays.


----------



## liongate88

Just what I thought. But this is likely case to case basis rather than a true benefit written somewhere else. Maybe being nice during check in would work... thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45

liongate88 said:


> Just what I thought. But this is likely case to case basis rather than a true benefit written somewhere else. Maybe being nice during check in would work... thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They key is getting your Bonvoy number on the reservation in the right place so you can see the reservation online. However, even this doesn't always help. Our last stay at Vistana Villages was an II getaway, I had them add the reservation at checkin and I could then see it on Marriott.com. I never received credit. I did however file a missing stay request and they applied it. YMMV.


----------



## daviator

Henry M. said:


> Reservations through third party sites are not eligible.


It's a bit of a stretch to describe II as a "third party site" since II literally owns Vistana.  (You're correct about that rule, but I think it's a bit hard to defend in this case.)


----------



## remowidget

dioxide45 said:


> They key is getting your Bonvoy number on the reservation in the right place so you can see the reservation online. However, even this doesn't always help. Our last stay at Vistana Villages was an II getaway, I had them add the reservation at checkin and I could then see it on Marriott.com. I never received credit. I did however file a missing stay request and they applied it. YMMV.


We have been around this issue. We were told after our last stay last stay at Lagunamar in January that the name on the reservation in Vistana must match the name on the account in Marriott. I had been logging into my account to make Vistana reservations since we purchased. We use my wife's account for Marriott. So, now we are trying to remember to use her account to book Vistana. Going back in April/May, so I guess we will see if that works.

Note, we could see our Vistana reservation under my name in my wife's account in January.


----------



## controller1

remowidget said:


> We have been around this issue. We were told after our last stay last stay at Lagunamar in January that the name on the reservation in Vistana must match the name on the account in Marriott.



That's a for-sure. Otherwise, anyone could credit their Vistana stay to anyone else.  The same is true for stays at Marriott hotel properties. You can't receive credit to your account for a room reserved in your wife's name and under her Bonvoy number.


----------



## Troyrissa

So I just got back from an ownership stay at Westin Los Cabos. I was registered for the double nights promo and my stay was reflected in my bonvoy account prior to the trip. Just checked bonvoy account and I got points plus credit for my nights plus 1 extra night. I did not get double nights just 1 extra night. I’m confused. I thought we couldn’t get points at all. I got base points plus gold elite bonus points plus an extra 500 points. Other people got their double nights but I only got 1 extra night. Are they making this stuff up as they go??


----------



## dioxide45

Troyrissa said:


> So I just got back from an ownership stay at Westin Los Cabos. I was registered for the double nights promo and my stay was reflected in my bonvoy account prior to the trip. Just checked bonvoy account and I got points plus credit for my nights plus 1 extra night. I did not get double nights just 1 extra night. I’m confused. I thought we couldn’t get points at all. I got base points plus gold elite bonus points plus an extra 500 points. Other people got their double nights but I only got 1 extra night. Are they making this stuff up as they go??


You will earn points on any qualified incidental spending plus the gold arrival bonus. I have no idea why you got the extra elite night and no double nights promo.


----------



## Ken555

Troyrissa said:


> Are they making this stuff up as they go??



Certainly seems so!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jwalk03

I don't think any ownership stay is valid for the double nights per the terms and conditions.  I stayed at week at Manor Club on an AC in March, and I only received the 7 elite nights, not double.


----------



## controller1

jwalk03 said:


> I don't think any ownership stay is valid for the double nights per the terms and conditions.  I stayed at week at Manor Club on an AC in March, and I only received the 7 elite nights, not double.



As has been discussed numerous times the actual T&C exclude MVC ownership stays but is silent as to Vistana ownership stays. We assume an oversight but Vistana stays are not excluded per the T&C.


----------



## Cornell

I was at WDW during the double point promotion & was not given the double point bonus.  I appealed it.  Said "hey - the fine print does NOT exclude Vistana".  A week later the results came back from my appeal and was told "nope, you are not getting the bonus".


----------



## iowaguy09

controller1 said:


> As has been discussed numerous times the actual T&C exclude MVC ownership stays but is silent as to Vistana ownership stays. We assume an oversight but Vistana stays are not excluded per the T&C.


I called Marriott Bonvoy specifically to ask about this prior to our recent stay at WKORV and was told that in their T&C now all references to MVC refers to all of the timeshare properties (including Vistana, WVC, SVC) since they are all owned by MVC now.  So no, this stay would not have qualified for the double elite night credits.


----------



## daviator

iowaguy09 said:


> I called Marriott Bonvoy specifically to ask about this prior to our recent stay at WKORV and was told that in their T&C now all references to MVC refers to all of the timeshare properties (including Vistana, WVC, SVC) since they are all owned by MVC now.  So no, this stay would not have qualified for the double elite night credits.


But this is simply untrue.  Vistana (which "owns" WVC and SVC, which aren't companies but just brands) is not owned by MVC.  It's owned by Marriott Vacations Worldwide, which is the company that owns both MVC and Vistana.  Putting it another way, Vistana is NOT under, or a part of, MVC.  They sit side by side in the corporate hierarchy and are separate (but related.)

I got double elite nights for my WKORV stay last month and I fully expect to get them again for my WDW stay that begins tomorrow.  If I don't I will complain until I do.  They can't just make up rules on the fly.

Now — if your stay was through II, I'm not sure if that qualifies for elite night credits at all.  But ownership stays within VSN do.


----------



## iowaguy09

daviator said:


> But this is simply untrue.  Vistana (which "owns" WVC and SVC, which aren't companies but just brands) is not owned by MVC.  It's owned by Marriott Vacations Worldwide, which is the company that owns both MVC and Vistana.  Putting it another way, Vistana is NOT under, or a part of, MVC.  They sit side by side in the corporate hierarchy and are separate (but related.)
> 
> I got double elite nights for my WKORV stay last month and I fully expect to get them again for my WDW stay that begins tomorrow.  If I don't I will complain until I do.  They can't just make up rules on the fly.
> 
> Now — if your stay was through II, I'm not sure if that qualifies for elite night credits at all.  But ownership stays within VSN do.


daviator, that is interesting to hear.  I am a full Westin Flex owner, so based on your report, I plan to make an appeal for double nights credit with Bonvoy.  Has anyone else tried this and been successful?


----------



## controller1

iowaguy09 said:


> I called Marriott Bonvoy specifically to ask about this prior to our recent stay at WKORV and was told that in their T&C now all references to MVC refers to all of the timeshare properties (including Vistana, WVC, SVC) since they are all owned by MVC now.  So no, this stay would not have qualified for the double elite night credits.



MVC is a sister company to Vistana. Both are owned by Marriott Vacations Worldwide. To say all references to MVC include Vistana is like saying all references to St. Regis include Ritz-Carlton.


----------



## daviator

controller1 said:


> MVC is a sister company to Vistana. Both are owned by Marriott Vacations Worldwide. To say all references to MVC include Vistana is like saying all references to St. Regis include Ritz-Carlton.


It's also a bit like saying that because California and Pennsylvania are both states in the USA, all references to Pennsylvania also mean California.  It's ludicrous.

I do think that if you appeal hard enough, they are going to have to give you the double night credit.  We are eligible for it, it's right there in the terms and conditions.


----------



## dioxide45

daviator said:


> It's also a bit like saying that because California and Pennsylvania are both states in the USA, all references to Pennsylvania also mean California.  It's ludicrous.
> 
> I do think that if you appeal hard enough, they are going to have to give you the double night credit.  We are eligible for it, it's right there in the terms and conditions.


Perhaps, but they have the control. Your last resort is to have an attorney send a letter. They could still ignore it. Then you could take them to court. A little drastic IMO, but they do hold the all cards. I do really think they intended to exclude SVC and WVC but didn't. Right now if the nights post automatically you get double. If they don't post automatically, then you only get single night credit. Complain hard enough this time, then come next time there won't be an oversight and those that post automatically will no longer get the bonuses of these promotions. You need to pick your battles. Think long term here.


----------

